# Spectral AL (27,5'' und 29'') - Galerie



## minor (22. Februar 2014)

Postet hier alle Bilder von eurem neuen Spectral AL in 27,5'' und 29''!

Diejenigen, die noch sehnsüchtig auf ihr neues Bike warten, werde es euch danken!


----------



## rnReaper (22. Februar 2014)

Sehr gute Idee.. Her mit den Bildern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zebarto (23. Februar 2014)

Canyon Spectral 8.0... jetzt auch mit XT-Pedalen.


----------



## Timo S. (23. Februar 2014)

Schicke Pedale


----------



## swoosh (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## Horaff (23. Februar 2014)

...fahrt ihr beide einen L Rahmen? Welche Körpergrösse bzw Schrittlänge habt ihr?
Finde das Steuerrohr sieht ewig lang aus...


----------



## rnReaper (23. Februar 2014)

Rahmengröße würde mich auch interessieren. Bei den Nerve 29 hatte man schon beim L Rahmen eine Unterbrechung der Linienführung.
Wäre ja schön, wenn das beim Spectral ausbleibt 

So oder so.. die Geo ist n knaller


----------



## minor (23. Februar 2014)

Dürfte beides Größe L sein, kann man ziemlich gut an dem ungleichschenkeligen und entprechend langgezogenem Dreieck zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelstütze erkennen. Vergleicht mal mit den Bilder auf der Canyon Homepage (alles Gr. M)


----------



## Toni ES5 (23. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch an alle die sich ein Spectral bestellt haben, hatte heute mal das Vergnügen ein 27,5" AL von
einem Freund probe zu fahren.
Fährt sich echt geil, bin allerdings nur kurz auf der Straße hin u. her, man fühlt sich gleich sau wohl.


Ich habe euch auch gleich ein Foto hochgeladen.


----------



## HeldDerNation (24. Februar 2014)

swoosh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275030



Oh man ... der Thread ist die Achse des Bösen für meinen Geldbeutel...

Wunderschönes Bike!!!!


----------



## rnReaper (1. März 2014)

*hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eznitram (2. März 2014)

Für alle die sich wie ich gefragt haben wie das Spectral mit einer Pike aussieht:


----------



## Horaff (2. März 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Für alle die sich wie ich gefragt haben wie das Spectral mit einer Pike aussieht:Anhang anzeigen 276310


...top...!
Bei welcher Körpergrösse fährst du den L Rahmen?


----------



## Eznitram (2. März 2014)

Ich bin etwa 1,85 m groß, morgens mehr abends weniger.


----------



## LukasL (2. März 2014)

Hier die Bilder meines Spectral's 6.o in RAW Club!


----------



## minor (2. März 2014)

Sehr gut, endlich geht mal jemand näher ran an die interessanten Details !


----------



## Eznitram (2. März 2014)

Schöne Fotos! Ich finde auch raw ist die beste Farbe für das Rad .
Ein kleiner Tipp: verleg die Leitung der Reverb nicht rechts um das Steuerohr sondern links rum, genau wie die Leitung der HR-Bremse. Dadurch verminderst Du, dass die Leitung am Steuerrohr schleift und hässliche Spuren hinterlässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pun1sh3r (2. März 2014)

Da freue ich mich doch auf mein Spectral 7.0 in RAW-Club das in 2 Wochen fertig sein sollte... Sieht in echt besser aus als auf den Bildern..


Gruß Ben


----------



## rnReaper (2. März 2014)

Schön geschossen. Jetzt sieht man auch endlich mal was


----------



## firevsh2o (3. März 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Für alle die sich wie ich gefragt haben wie das Spectral mit einer Pike aussieht:Anhang anzeigen 276310



Ist das eine 160er? Wie fährt es sich? Sieht jedenfalls super aus!


----------



## haga67 (3. März 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Für alle die sich wie ich gefragt haben wie das Spectral mit einer Pike aussieht:Anhang anzeigen 276310


Da hast Du ja gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und neben der Gabel auch gleich die Laufräder, Reifen, Bremsen und Shifter getauscht. Sieht sehr stimmig aus 

Hast Du es mal im Serientrimm und jetzt gewogen ?


----------



## Eznitram (4. März 2014)

Es ist die Pike Solo Air 150. Die Geometrie sollte also mit dem Spectral AL 9.0 EX übereinstimmen.


Ganz oder gar nicht, dachte ich. Wenn ich schon anfange rumzuschrauben, dann wird gleich alles auf meine Wunschkomponenten getauscht. Der Preis ist damit aber auch auf das Niveau des 9.0 EX gestiegen. 

Die Gabel bringt ca. 100 g extra, aber ich spare mit den Laufrädern wieder eine ganze Menge ein. Ich habe keine genaue Wage da, aber ich schätze, dass es ohne Pedale knapp unter der 13 kg Marke bleibt, vielleicht 12,8.

Der Monarch plus wäre natürlich noch cool gewesen… naja vielleicht später.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (4. März 2014)

@ Eznitram
Warum hast du nicht gleich das EX 9.0 gekauft?
Wegen X01?
Oder nur wegen der Revelation bzw. der Pike?
Ich denke das revelation mit monarch+ besser ist als pike mit float.


----------



## LukasL (4. März 2014)

So hatt er den schöneren rahmen! ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eznitram (4. März 2014)

Drei Gründe: Ich wolte die Pike, nicht die Revelation. Ich komme von der Lefty und alles was ich bisher mit 32er Standrohren gefahren bin, fand ich furchtbar. Mir gefällt Raw tatsächlich besser als das Rot. Und ich wollte nicht bis April warten.
Wegen 1x11 vs. 2x10 war ich unschlüssig. Ich bereue es aber nicht, ich glaube 1x11 hätte mich doch zu stark eingeschränkt. Außerdem mag ich keine Monopol-Produkte kaufen. Ich würde gern abwarten was Shimano anwortet.


----------



## MeisterShredder (4. März 2014)

Hallo, 
hat zufällig jemand ein Bild von einem Spectral in XL?


----------



## tin85 (4. März 2014)

Wo bleiben die 29er ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (4. März 2014)

Jetzt kommt erstmal mein SL.
Größe M bei 175cm und SL 80cm. Scheint von der SL grad so zu passen.


----------



## haga67 (4. März 2014)

Ich glaub, ich werd's behalten


----------



## Stoneagebiker (4. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Größe M bei 175cm und SL 80cm. Scheint von der SL grad so zu passen.


Wenn bei dir Größe M gerade so passt, wird bei mir mit einer Schrittlänge von 83cm die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit herausragen.
Könntest du evtl. abmessen, wie weit die Sattelsütze + Sattel herausragt(d.h. von der Sitzrohroberkante bis zum höchsten Punkt des Sattels).

Und viel Spaß mit dem bike! 

Zum letzten Bild mit der Waage:
Wiegt es nur 12.2kg?


----------



## dukester155 (4. März 2014)

Ohne der Plastikscheibe in den Speichen und mit einem leichteren Sattel kann man bestimmt nochmal 100-150 g holen, wenn man es drauf anlegt.

Danke für die Bilder, schönes Bike!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. März 2014)

Carbonlenker, Vorbau, tubeless... nochmal 200-250 g.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (4. März 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> es geht weniger um das risiko BEIM absägen (auf deine idee wäre hier wohl kein mensch gekommen  ) sondern um das risiko danach, beim fahren. denn wenn man das ding (unsachgemäß) absägt, ist nicht sichergestellt, daß der lenker auch noch hält





Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Carbonlenker, Vorbau, tubeless... nochmal 200-250 g.


Ist mir schon klar, dass des möglich ist das gewicht um 400g zu verringern.
Aber haga67 hat bei seinen bildern eins mit der waage, und die zeigt 12,2kg an, also 400g weiger als von Canyon angegeben. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das gewicht tatsächlich unter den herstellerangaben liegt...
Hab z.B. bei einem Cube Händler das Cube Stereo(größe S) gewogen: 
Hersteller: 12,3kg
Tatsächliches Gewicht: 12,9kg
Scheint nichts besonderes zu sein, dass die angaben so ungenau sind.
Nicht, dass mich die paar gramm interessieren würden(merkt man eh nicht), das hat mich nur etwas verwundert.


----------



## haga67 (4. März 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir Größe M gerade so passt, wird bei mir mit einer Schrittlänge von 83cm die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit herausragen.
> Könntest du evtl. abmessen, wie weit die Sattelsütze + Sattel herausragt(d.h. von der Sitzrohroberkante bis zum höchsten Punkt des Sattels).
> 
> Und viel Spaß mit dem bike!
> ...



Von der Sitzrohrobrkante bis zum Sattelgestell, also dort wo er geklemmt wird, sind es 19cm.
Weiß nicht, wo ich am Sattel messen soll, so dass es vergleichbar ist.

Die 12,2kg auf der Waage sind der Hammer, oder ?

Auch wenns keine geeichte Waage ist - ich finde es top out of the box 

Da das 8.0 im MTB-Test auch etwas leichter war als von Canyon angegeben, glaube ich dass es zumindestens nicht schwerer ist als angegeben. Find ich schon cool, dass die Gewichte bei Canyon nicht (mehr) geschönt sind. Für bestehende Modelle wurden ja die Werte im Winter auch nach oben korrigiert. 

Tubeless kommt später, es war nur 1 Ventil dabei 

Wenn jemand 3 bekommt, nehm ich gerne eins ab 

Das Bike ist so geil, durchdacht und edel gemacht - gut dass ich noch ein anderes zum fahren hab 

Ich werde berichten. wie sich's draußen macht


----------



## Brauseklaus (6. März 2014)

1. Ausfahrt  













Test bestanden, darf bleiben


----------



## rnReaper (6. März 2014)

awesome.. Des Kashima passt perfekt in die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomsifu (6. März 2014)

Glückwunsch, sehr sehr geiles Bike!!!!
Mach bitte mal nen kleinen Fahrbericht, wie fährt es sich im Up- und im Downhill. Reicht dir das 24er Blatt im Berg? Ist die Sitzposition auch tourentauglich oder sehr endurolastig? 
Habe mir das Spectral 8.0 bestellt und plane einen Alpencross im Sommer. Überlege jetzt ob ich vorne nicht besser ein 22er Blatt drauf mache.


----------



## haga67 (6. März 2014)

Habe heute auch die erste kleine Runde gedreht 

Mein Fahrbericht in der Kurzform: einfach geil


----------



## pun1sh3r (6. März 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Für alle die sich wie ich gefragt haben wie das Spectral mit einer Pike aussieht:Anhang anzeigen 276310


Hey nette Kiste! So ähnlich wird meine Karre übernächste auch aussehen:
XT Shifter dran, schwarze Pike dran, FlowEX/Tune King-Kong LRS, Shimano XT Bremse....

Bist mit den KOM i23 Felgen zufrieden? Sollen ja von Gewicht/Steifigkeit sehr geil sein....

Gruß Ben


----------



## slmslvn (6. März 2014)

@Eznitram Hast du dein bike mal gewogen? Würd mich mal interessieren was der L rahmen so wiegt.


----------



## philis (7. März 2014)

@ Brauseklaus,
was hast du für Pedale auf deinem schönen Spectral?


----------



## Brauseklaus (7. März 2014)

NC17 Sudpin III s-pro in Chrom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (7. März 2014)

Hach wat ist das schön..


----------



## marcotrainito (8. März 2014)

Extrem geiler Tag  



Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. März 2014)

...extrem geiles Fahrrad


----------



## Dickie76 (10. März 2014)

Supergeil!


----------



## Azzuma (12. März 2014)

Heute Abend abgeholt. Leider schon stock dunkel draußen.


----------



## Luckboxx (12. März 2014)

was hast du gleich alles verändert? Griffe, Sattel, Pedale?


----------



## Azzuma (12. März 2014)

jup, Raceface Atlas


----------



## LukasL (13. März 2014)

Heute wieder ne kleinere Tour!


----------



## Azzuma (14. März 2014)

Den letzten schönen Tag die Woche ausgenutzt. Morgen geht es aufen Donnersberg.


----------



## Brauseklaus (14. März 2014)

*Spectral 9.0 EX BLACK 



 


 


 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (14. März 2014)

Olla, mit Fox Float X Dämpfer. Hast du den Dämpfer mit speziellen Tune oder ist das ein handelsüblicher? Beim Spectral 9.0 Ex soll der Monarch Dämpfer ja ein spezielles Canyon-Tune aufweisen damit er mit dem Hinterbau funktioniert.


----------



## Luckboxx (14. März 2014)

Kashima ist schon richtig pornös an dem schwarzen Spectral


----------



## marcotrainito (14. März 2014)

@Brauseklaus: Kannst du mal auflisten was du alles getauscht hast?
Sieht extrem geil aus!!!


----------



## Mountsven (15. März 2014)

Hi Leute, was meint ihr, wird man einen großen Unterschied zwischen al+ und spectral spüren? Besitze ein 2013er al+ 6.0 in L. damals hatte ich noch nicht die Ahnung und der Wunsch nach Mehr ist größer geworden ( reverb, bessere Gabel, bremse usw) bin 1.89m groß und nun stellt sich die Frage evtl. Auf 27.5 umzusteigen, bevor ich mir für viel Geld Parts austausche. Auch tiefer im bike drin zu sitzen interessiert mich, da ich durch meine Größe doch weit oben sitze. Interessieren würde mich das spectral 8.
Vielen Dank für euren Rat.


----------



## dukester155 (15. März 2014)

Ich würde die Frage im Spectral Thema stellen, da schauen denke ich mehr Leute rein. Das hier ist die Galerie.


----------



## Brauseklaus (15. März 2014)

Hallo,

getauscht habe ich vorerst nur Dämpfer und Lenker (Raceface Atlas Kasch Money).

Der Float X ist handelsüblich mit der *Tune ID CGZH*. Das entspricht M/M und wurde mir von Toxoholic's für das Bike mit dieser Kinematik empfohlen. Die Progression kann ich individuell mit Volumespacer einstellen.

Des Weiteren hatte ein Spectral von Fabien Barel einen Dämpfer mit dieser ID:


----------



## Tenderoni (15. März 2014)

Besten Dank für deine Antwort  , wenn der Dämpfer jetzt noch die Performance steigert umso besser


----------



## Eznitram (19. März 2014)

*@ pun1sh3r*
*Über die KOM i23 kann ich leider noch nicht viel sagen, da ich bisher kaum dazu gekommen bin, das Rad zu fahren.   Was ich sagen kann: Die schlauchlos Reifenmontage war völlig unkompliziert. Es ging ohne Werkzeug, ohne Seife oder ähnliches und hat auch deutlich hörbar eingerastet, beim aufpumpen. Pressluft war nicht nötig.*

*@ slmslvn*

*Den Rahmen habe ich nicht einzeln gewogen. Das Rad wiegt so aufgebaut ca. 13,1 Kg.*

*…das gilt inklusive Blackspire Sub 4 und Bontrager Evoke RL.*


----------



## pun1sh3r (22. März 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> *@ pun1sh3r*
> *Über die KOM i23 kann ich leider noch nicht viel sagen, da ich bisher kaum dazu gekommen bin, das Rad zu fahren.   Was ich sagen kann: Die schlauchlos Reifenmontage war völlig unkompliziert. Es ging ohne Werkzeug, ohne Seife oder ähnliches und hat auch deutlich hörbar eingerastet, beim aufpumpen. Pressluft war nicht nötig.*
> 
> *@ slmslvn*
> ...



Hi,

Danke für die Info. Denke aber du wirst mit den KOM i23 sehr zufrieden sein. Was ich bisher davon an Laufrädern in den Händen gehabt habe sah sehr vielversprechend aus.
Am Spectral kommt bei mir nun ne FlowEX mit King/Kong drauf und am Race 29er anstatt der KOM i23 ne ryde trace Trail. Bin mal gespannt....

Gruß ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (7. April 2014)

Heute abgeholt und angefangen umzubauen!













Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (7. April 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt und angefangen umzubauen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus.
Ist das eine Pike mit 160mm?
Könntest ja mal berichten wie es sich bergauf fährt, mit einer 160mm Gabel.


----------



## haga67 (7. April 2014)

Wow, das ging ja fix 

Very nice, dann kann die Enduro World Series ja losgehen


----------



## rnReaper (7. April 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt und angefangen umzubauen!



L-Rahmen, hm?


----------



## Badsimson (7. April 2014)

Ist eine 160'er Pike ! 
Der Rahmen ist L 
Gefahren bin ich noch nicht, bin noch nicht fertig, Bremsleitung kürzen und entlüften, Sattelklemme kommt noch eine andere, alles noch einstellen und dann geht's los  !


----------



## Badsimson (9. April 2014)

Morgen wird mal eine testrunde gedreht! 






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eznitram (9. April 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus!
Wie sind die Spezifikationen von dem Monarch Plus den Du eingebaut hast?


----------



## marcotrainito (9. April 2014)

@Badsimson: sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus! Kannst du mal auflisten was du alles verändert hast? Und speziell der Tune des Monarch + interessiert mich auch.

Grüße


----------



## rnReaper (9. April 2014)

Was mir jetzt erst auffällt.. schön wie sich das längere Steuerrohr ins Design mit einfügt. Grade dort hatte ich beim 29er xl Bedenken, die sich grade zerstreuen


----------



## Badsimson (9. April 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> @Badsimson: sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus! Kannst du mal auflisten was du alles verändert hast? Und speziell der Tune des Monarch + interessiert mich auch.
> 
> Grüße


Der Monarch ist der Standard  M/M , warte nur noch auf die HV Kammer!
Sonst... Pike DPA 160, Mavic Crossmax mit Michelin Wild Rock R'2, Renthal Fatbar lite mit Duo Vorbau, Elixir 9 Trail mit vorne und hinten 180'er disc, Ergon GE1 Griffe und Ergon SME3 Sattel.
Pedale sind die XT Trail
Das sollte es gewesen sein.
Gewicht, grob 12,9 kg so wie es da steht ! Wird aber nochmal richtig gewogen! 
Gruß Holger


----------



## marcotrainito (9. April 2014)

Danke für die Info. Wieso gerade das Renthal Cockpit? Wird ja in letzter Zeit immer häufiger verbaut. Optisch hätte mir persönlich die Schwarze Pike besser gefallen. Bin mittlerweile auch wieder am überlegen doch lieber eine DPA mit 160mm zu nehmen, statt der SA mit 150mm. Aber dann in schwarz
Ich war letztens beim Händler und habe die GA1 mit den GE1 verglichen, aber so recht ist mir kein großer Unterschied aufgefallen.
Die gelben Crossmax finde ich auch spitze, besonders an meinem schwarzen 8.0 würden die gut aussehen, aber mit den XM1501 habe ich ja super Laufräder.


----------



## Jogi (10. April 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> ...Ich war letztens beim Händler und habe die GA1 mit den GE1 verglichen, aber so recht ist mir kein großer Unterschied aufgefallen...


die GA1 haben die Alu-Schelle außen, ist bei "Feindberührung" evtl. robuster


----------



## Beebob (10. April 2014)

Schade, dass Canyon das Bike in gleich in so einer Variante anbietet. Hatte gestern noch mit Canyon telefoniert, warum das Speci nicht in einer Teamversion angeboten wird - "nein das haben wir zur Zeit nicht geplant und außerdem fahren unsere Teamfahrer überwiegend mit dem Strive Team" . ;-( Also heißt es umbauen und nachrüsten - noch mal zum Bikeumbau, bin mal gespannt auf den Fahrbericht.
Überings, war hier nicht jemand der schon ein 29 EX hat und wollte hier demnächst einen Fahrbericht bringen!!!


----------



## Beebob (10. April 2014)

Achso - bin morgen nochmal bei Canyon zur Probefahrt mit den Speci, wegen Rahmengrößen usw.  Hat noch jemand irgend welche Wünsche, bezgl. Infos, Fotos etc.


----------



## Terenze (10. April 2014)

Frag mal bitte nach wie lange meins noch dauert *mimimi* 
Welches möchtest du dir anschauen? 27,5" oder 29?


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Achso - bin morgen nochmal bei Canyon zur Probefahrt mit den Speci, wegen Rahmengrößen usw.  Hat noch jemand irgend welche Wünsche, bezgl. Infos, Fotos etc.



Ja: bidde nich' mehr "Speci", sondern "Specki" schreiben 

"Speci" is ja mehr ein Mitbewerber - "Specki" eine Wortschöpfung "unseres" Alpenzorros Stefan Stuntz (der Reisebericht-Pabst im IBC) - er hatte früher mal ein Spectral von Canyon (Carbon-Fully) und hat es seitdem so genannt.

Bitte nicht auf's Füßchen getreten fühlen

Könntest allerdings trotzdem mal berichten, ob sie inzwischen ein 29er-Specki in "L" da haben - Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (10. April 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Wieso gerade das Renthal Cockpit? Wird ja in letzter Zeit immer häufiger verbaut. Optisch hätte mir persönlich die Schwarze Pike besser gefallen. Bin mittlerweile auch wieder am überlegen doch lieber eine DPA mit 160mm zu nehmen, statt der SA mit 150mm. Aber dann in schwarz
> Ich war letztens beim Händler und habe die GA1 mit den GE1 verglichen, aber so recht ist mir kein großer Unterschied aufgefallen.
> Die gelben Crossmax finde ich auch spitze, besonders an meinem schwarzen 8.0 würden die gut aussehen, aber mit den XM1501 habe ich ja super Laufräder.



Es gibt kein Grund warum ich zum Renthal gegriffen habe, mir hat's gefallen und das EX besitzt ja auch das Cockpit! 
Meine ersten eindrücke werde ich natürlich berichten am Wochenende !


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beebob (10. April 2014)

okay - hab verstanden, dann eben Specki, obwohl die speci auch schöne Bikes bauen - bin letztens das 29er Enduro Carbon gefahren - geil, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und gehört hier nicht hin.
Ich bin ein Canyonbiker und will es auch bleiben - das mal dazu.
Vor 4 Wochen habe ich das Specki 650B in M und das Specki 29 in M gefahren - das 650B in M fand ich sehr kurz und flach - das 29er war sehr gut - nun meine neue Idee, hab es damals nicht ausprobiert - ein 650b in L und vielleicht ggf. ändern, Gabel kommt so wieso eine Pike 150 - 160mm, vielleicht eine 170mm kurbel und 40-50mm Vorbau - vielleicht komme ich damit dann besser zurecht.
mal sehen, ob es eine erneute Probefahrt beantwortet. Jetzt komme ich aber auch von einem Torque mit einer 180mm Totem, die schon relativ hoch aufbaut und so wird eine 140mm Geo immer etwas flacher sein und eine 29er Geo schon eher an das Torque herankommen, deshalb vielleicht ein L Rahmen, der höher baut und nur etwas länger ist, was ich probieren muss.
Probefahrten sagen oft viel mehr, als die ganze theoretische Abwägerei - was fand ich das neue Trek Slash auf Bildern toll und als ich das erste mal darauf saß - hmm - mal von der Preisleistungsgeschichte abgesehen, was schon ein no go ist - ne Canyon ist schon leistungsstark.
@crossy-pietro - ich werde in Erfahrung bringen, ob ein Testbike Specki 29 in L verfügbar ist


----------



## Stoneagebiker (10. April 2014)

@ Beehob
Ein Foto von einem Spectral in Größe XS.


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. April 2014)

@Stoneagebiker

das müßte! eines in xs sein.


----------



## marcotrainito (10. April 2014)

@Badsimson: Danke für die Rückmeldung. Mir ist halt aufgefallen dass in letzter Zeit immer mehr User das Renthal Cockpit verbauen.
Auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt  Reizen würde mich das Set Syntace Megaforce 2 und Vector Carbon... Aber der Preis...:-(


----------



## Badsimson (10. April 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> @Badsimson: Danke für die Rückmeldung. Mir ist halt aufgefallen dass in letzter Zeit immer mehr User das Renthal Cockpit verbauen.
> Auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt  Reizen würde mich das Set Syntace Megaforce 2 und Vector Carbon... Aber der Preis...:-(


Carbon ist nicht mein Ding ! Weiß nicht warum, ist meine Einstellung !

Zum kurzen Statement....
Bin gerade mal gefahren und hab mal richtig übertrieben, so bin ich vorher mit meinem AL+ nicht oft gefahren weil der Dämpfer immer durchgeschlagen ist!
Ja, was soll man sagen.... ich bin begeistert ! So ein sicheres Gefühl hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr! 
Fahre bei 83 kg die pike mit 120psi und den Monarch mit 220psi.
Bei der Fahrt, waren einige kleinere Sprünge dabei und habe vorne ca. 5cm Federweg über und hinten 2,5 cm  Weniger ging leider nicht! Das ich die Pike mit Absenkung habe bin ich schon froh, 160mm auf längeren Berg auf Passagen währe schwer gegangen! 
Das bike kommt mir sehr stabil vor und macht mir einen guten sicheren Eindruck nichts klappert oder rappelt !
Experimentiere noch mit den Michelin Reifen rum, fahre die zZ auf 1,9 Bar und kommen mir sehr hart vor, der Rollwiderstand  ist heftig aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 
Es wird noch etwas dauern bis alles perfekt ist, Laufräder muß das Lager jetzt nachgezogen werden, Bremsen sind noch nicht richtig eingefahren und und und !

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn... Ich bereue nichts! Weder das Bike noch den Umbau! 

Gruß Holger


----------



## ticlam (11. April 2014)

@crossy-pietro

Ich glaube das ist das 650b in S, das bin ich nämlich Probe gefahren und das einzige in S vor Ort.


----------



## mssc (11. April 2014)

Ist ein XS. S hat ein etwas längeres Sitzrohr und noch eine Verstärkung eingeschweißt, siehe Foto vom 7.0W auf der Canyon-Homepage.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. April 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Morgen wird mal eine testrunde gedreht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

hast Dir ein richtig schickes Bike aufgebaut !!! TOP

Hast Dir das vom Barel als Vorbild genommen und ein besseres Fahrwerk verbaut ;-)

Ein Tipp...ich würde die Bremsleitung an der Pike innenherum verlegen.

Ansonsten viel Spass mit dem Teil, macht sicher richtig Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (11. April 2014)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast Dir ein richtig schickes Bike aufgebaut !!! TOP
> 
> ...


Danke ! 
Hatte das bike von Barel erst gesehen als ich ein Teil schon bestellt hatte! 
Sein bike hatte mir dann noch mehr Ideen gegeben! 
Die Leitung innen vorbei zu verlegen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt und wollte das mal testen hatte aber Bedenken das die zu nahe am Reifen liegt!


----------



## sundawn77 (11. April 2014)

Die Gefahr, dass Du dir aussen die Leitung zerstörst ist viel größer. Innen passiert eigentlich nichts.


----------



## ticlam (11. April 2014)

@mssc Achso. Hmm kann sein, wusste nicht, dass die Bilder auf der Homepage alle in Größe S gemacht werden bzw. Welche Verstärkung meinst du? Dazu denke ich, dass das "längere" Sitzrohr eher eine Frage des Winkels ist. Wenn das Bild  schon ein mehr als einen Monat alt ist, behaupte und wette ich, dass es zu 100%  ein S ist, da ich drauf saß ansonsten mea culpa.


----------



## mssc (12. April 2014)

Nur das Foto vom AL 7.0 W ist mit S-Rahmen. Beim S ist bei der Verbindung Sitzrohr/Oberrohr noch ein Blech eingeschweißt, der Rahmen am Foto weiter oben, hat nur eine einfache Naht.
Ich hab mir gerade das Spectral meiner Freundin (steht im Nebenzimmer) angesehen, das Sitzrohr sieht länger aus als am Foto, auch aus dem selben Blickwinkel...


----------



## ticlam (12. April 2014)

Dann Mea culpa. Scheinen dann doch öfter die showroom Bikes zu tauschen.


----------



## mssc (12. April 2014)

Im Hintergrund steht noch eines... 

.. und jetzt geb ich schon Ruh.. ist ja eigentlich eine Galerie..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pun1sh3r (13. April 2014)

Hi,

hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Kiste.

Basis ist ein Spectral AL 7.0. Geändert wurden:
-Laufräder Tune King/Kong ZTR FlowEX
-XT Bremse Silber
-Syntace Vector
-RS Pike DPA 120/150 in schwarz ( Steht inzwischen wegen zu kurz gekürztem Schaft zum Verkauf ;X )
-XT Trigger
-Kleinigkeiten
















Mit 150mm





Auf 120mm getravelt






 #


----------



## rnReaper (13. April 2014)

Schöne, hochwertige Aufnahmen .. machtrichtig Lust auf Urlaub


----------



## minor (13. April 2014)

pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Kiste.
> 
> ...



Wundert mich ein wenig, dass der olle Sattel diese Umbau-Orgie überstanden hat... 
Der steht bei mir ganz hoch auf der "to-change"-Liste...


----------



## pun1sh3r (13. April 2014)

@minor 
Hehe der kommt noch weg  Konnte mich nur noch nicht für ein Ersatz Modell entscheiden. Für ein Billigteil finde ich den aber gar nicht so unbequem. ...
Gruß Ben


----------



## haga67 (13. April 2014)

Kannst Du den fehlenden cm am Gabelschaft nicht mit einem niedrigeren Vorbau ausgleichen ?
Das ist ja mal richtig


----------



## pun1sh3r (13. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Kannst Du den fehlenden cm am Gabelschaft nicht mit einem niedrigeren Vorbau ausgleichen ?
> Das ist ja mal richtig



;D ja manchmal muss man über sich selbst lachen können... ist halt 1cm das klappt leider nicht so einfach... Aber da der Schaft immer noch 18,5cm hat sollte ich die gut wegbekommen. Passt halt nur nicht mehr in L beim Spectral.... In alle M Rahmen aber ohne Probleme...

Aus sowas lernt man - lieber 2x nachmessen ;P

Gruß Ben


----------



## Beebob (14. April 2014)

gehört hier nicht hin !


----------



## Ric182 (14. April 2014)

pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Kiste.
> 
> ...


Bekommt man die Flasche gut aus dem Halter? Habe gelesen dass einige Probleme haben die Flasche raus zu bekommen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Badsimson (14. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Flasche gut aus dem Halter? Habe gelesen dass einige Probleme haben die Flasche raus zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich bin mit meinen normalen Flaschenhalter nicht zufrieden! Finde es umständlich eine große Flasche raus zu holen! Werde mir wohl den von Specialized holen


----------



## Ric182 (14. April 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen normalen Flaschenhalter nicht zufrieden! Finde es umständlich eine große Flasche raus zu holen! Werde mir wohl den von Specialized holen


Danke für die Antwort, ich hab mir Samstag die deuter Trinkblase geholt. Hätte aber auch gerne noch ne Flasche mit Magnesium dabei. Wenn du den Halter von specialized hast, kannst du ja mal deine Erfahrung mitteilen  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pun1sh3r (14. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Flasche gut aus dem Halter? Habe gelesen dass einige Probleme haben die Flasche raus zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Absolut kein Problem beim L Rahmen. 0,75L ohne Probleme!


----------



## Ric182 (14. April 2014)

pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Absolut kein Problem beim L Rahmen. 0,75L ohne Probleme!


Danke, es macht wohl nur Probleme bei Größe s und m, beim nerve al 29 bekommt man z.b garkeine 0,75l Flasche rein. Nur 0,5  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## carasc (15. April 2014)

Bei größe s geht mein specialized Halter nicht. Zumindest bekomm ich dann die camelback Flasche nicht hinein. Werd einen probieren mit seitlichem einschub.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. April 2014)

Hallo?! Galerie und keine Flaschenhalterdiskussionsrunde!


----------



## carasc (15. April 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hallo?! Galerie und keine Flaschenhalterdiskussionsrunde!


Sorry


----------



## bennZ37 (15. April 2014)

habs schon nen paar tage... es ist einfach ein traum! 
7.0 in L. farblich ein wenig weg von dem blauen kirmes look. felgendecals ab, steuerkappe und sattelklemme durch schwarze ersetzt und zu guter letzt den unsäglichen sattel ausgetauscht. mein arsch ist schon nicht groß bei meinen 74kg, aber selbst dafür ist der sattel zu klein...


----------



## slmslvn (15. April 2014)

@pun1sh3r wie groß bist du und was für ne SL hast du eigentlich? Die Reverb sieht ja schon sehr weit rasugezogen aus..


----------



## pun1sh3r (15. April 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> @pun1sh3r wie groß bist du und was für ne SL hast du eigentlich? Die Reverb sieht ja schon sehr weit rasugezogen aus..



1,88cm , 91,5cm. Die Reverb hat noch genügend Einstecktiefe im Sattelrohr alle kein Thema - sieht nur etwas sportlich aus 

Gruß Ben


----------



## Luckboxx (15. April 2014)

Bild am Sonntag von der Weidbergalm (Nähe Tegernsee)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoe (15. April 2014)

Absolut geil das Bild. War wahrscheinlich die letzte notwendige Entscheidungshilfe zwischen Radon Slide Carbon und dem Spectral EX.

@Luckboxx: du scheinst in der Nähe von München zu wohnen. Was für ne Rahmengröße fährst du und gäb es evtl ne Möglichkeit sich auf das Rad mal drauf zu setzen? Ich selbst wohn München West und haben nen EX in M bestellt.


----------



## Luckboxx (16. April 2014)

@derjoe: ich wohne auch im Münchner Westen. Hast PN.


----------



## warlokee (17. April 2014)

bennZ37 schrieb:


> habs schon nen paar tage... es ist einfach ein traum!
> 7.0 in L. farblich ein wenig weg von dem blauen kirmes look. felgendecals ab, steuerkappe und sattelklemme durch schwarze ersetzt und zu guter letzt den unsäglichen sattel ausgetauscht. mein arsch ist schon nicht groß bei meinen 74kg, aber selbst dafür ist der sattel zu klein...



Fahre ebenfalls das 7.0 ... definitiv ein Traum  Hast du die original Sattelklemme runter (und die neue drauf) bekommen, ohne die Sattelstütze auseinander zu nehmen? Die Tatsache dass aus der Stütze unten der Schlauch rauskommt und ich keine Ahnung hab, ob ich den durch die Klemme bekomme, hält mich zZ davon ab, Sie zu wechseln. (war bis jetzt zu faul es auszuprobieren  )


----------



## Badsimson (17. April 2014)

warlokee schrieb:


> Fahre ebenfalls das 7.0 ... definitiv ein Traum  Hast du die original Sattelklemme runter (und die neue drauf) bekommen, ohne die Sattelstütze auseinander zu nehmen? Die Tatsache dass aus der Stütze unten der Schlauch rauskommt und ich keine Ahnung hab, ob ich den durch die Klemme bekomme, hält mich zZ davon ab, Sie zu wechseln. (war bis jetzt zu faul es auszuprobieren  )


Klemme passt durch die Leitung !
Mußt nur die Leitung etwas zurück ziehen, war bei mir etwas zu kurz um die Stütze ganz rauszuholen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ecke32 (17. April 2014)

Hallo,

habe heute mein Spectral Al 8.0 bekommen. 
Ich bin 178cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm . Der Canyon Größenrechner hatte mir Größe M ausgespuckt.
Jetzt meine Frage, hat jemand ähnliche Maße und Größe L genommen. 
Habe leider erst jetzt gemerkt, das ab einer Schrittlänge von 88 cm der Rechner Größe L ausspuckt.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## rnReaper (17. April 2014)

Passt es denn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (17. April 2014)

Wichtig ist, dass du dich darauf wohl fühlst. Es gibt sicher Leute, die eher zum größeren Rahmen tendieren würden, ich würde vom Gefühl her beim M bleiben. Der Aufschlag des L-Rahmens ist doch recht ordentlich im Vergleich...


----------



## Hips (17. April 2014)

ecke32 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute mein Spectral Al 8.0 bekommen.
> Ich bin 178cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm . Der Canyon Größenrechner hatte mir Größe M ausgespuckt.
> ...


Ich habe sowohl das 650B als auch das 29er in M / L mehrfach in Koblenz Probe gefahren bei 1.80m und 0.87m SL.
Prinzipiell können wir bei unseren Maßen beide Größen fahren (wobei das 29er in L mir persönlich zu groß war) - aufgrund des verhältnismäßig kurzen Oberkörpers sind wir aber meiner Meinung nach besser bei Größe M aufgehoben. Für eine besonders komfortable, tourenorientierte Sitzposition ist aber sicher auch L möglich - aber wer kauft sich dafür schon ein Spectral? 

Du kannst das aber auch gerne zurücksenden - hoffentlich kommt dann mein 8.0 in M schneller!


----------



## ecke32 (17. April 2014)

Ich fahre seit 8 Jahren ein Rocky Mountain Etsx und bin mit diesem inzwischen fest verwachsen. 
Deshalb fällt es mir wahrscheinlich sehr schwer die neue Sitzposition neutral zu bewerten.
Bin bisher auch nur mal ein paar Meter auf der Straße auf und ab gefahren.

Der Abstand Lenker Sattel kam mir nur etwas kurz vor. Mein Rocky hat da 20 mm mehr.Sitze auf dem Rocky aber auch aufrechter.


----------



## filiale (17. April 2014)

Ich hätte bei nur 178 auch das M genommen. Wobei Du bei SL87 die Sattelstütze schon sehr sehr weit rausziehen mußt und damit eine große Sattelüberhöhung hast. Das wäre bei L nicht gegeben. Dafür ist das M handlicher und das Spectral im allg. eher abfahrts orientierter zu bewegen. Ein schwere Entscheidung, aber Tendenz M.


----------



## haga67 (17. April 2014)

Bei meinem M war ab Werk ein Spacer noch über dem Vorbau montiert. 
Macht den Kohl zwar nicht fett, aber den wûrde ich unter den Vorbau packen. Die Sattelüberhöhung stelle ich mir schon heftig vor. 
Zu kurz dürfte es bei Deinen Maßen auf keinen Fall sein. Ich denke daran gewöhnst Du Dich schnell. Es sei denn Du kommst mit dem Knie zu nah an den Lenker.


----------



## bennZ37 (17. April 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Klemme passt durch die Leitung !
> Mußt nur die Leitung etwas zurück ziehen, war bei mir etwas zu kurz um die Stütze ganz rauszuholen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



ja genau, die leitung von unten nach oben durch schieben und gleichzeitig an der reverb ziehen, dann bekommt man sie raus. wenn die leitung nicht durch den spalt der sattelklemme passt, einfach die sattelklemme ein bischen aufhebeln.


----------



## knuspi (18. April 2014)

ecke32 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute mein Spectral Al 8.0 bekommen.
> Ich bin 178cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm . Der Canyon Größenrechner hatte mir Größe M ausgespuckt.
> ...



Eine Option wäre auch, dass L zu nehmen und einen kürzeren (40mm) Vorbau zu verbauen. Hab selbst lange Beine für meine Körpergröße und liege deshalb immer zwischen zwei Größen. Auf Grund des weiten Sattelauszuges beim kleineren Rahmen tendiere ich aber eher zum großen Rahmen. Aber am Ende hilft nur eins: Probe fahren und nach persönlicher Vorliebe entscheiden.


----------



## Badsimson (18. April 2014)

Heute hab ich mir mal den Flaschenhalter von specialized geholt .... 
Nachteil, muß man unterlegen wegen den Leitungen, Schrauben sind dann zu kurz! Werde mir morgen mal längere holen!

Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden ! 

















Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ecke32 (18. April 2014)

Ist es denn Rahmentechnisch ein Problem eine große Sattelüberhöhung zu haben, also zwecks Rahmenbruch oder Rissen?
Die Überhöhung dürfte sich bei meinem Fliegengewicht (62 kg) ja eigentlich nicht negativ auswirken.
Habe heute noch mal ne Proberunde auf Teer gemacht mit steilen Passagen und einer Treppe. 
Hat sich eigentlich in allen Lagen top angefühlt.

(Auf den Trail möchte ich nicht so lange ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ich es nicht doch zurückschicke)


----------



## haga67 (18. April 2014)

ecke32 schrieb:


> Ist es denn Rahmentechnisch ein Problem eine große Sattelüberhöhung zu haben, also zwecks Rahmenbruch oder Rissen?
> Die Überhöhung dürfte sich bei meinem Fliegengewicht (62 kg) ja eigentlich nicht negativ auswirken.
> Habe heute noch mal ne Proberunde auf Teer gemacht mit steilen Passagen und einer Treppe.
> Hat sich eigentlich in allen Lagen top angefühlt.
> ...


Laut Canyon muß das untere Ende der Sattelstütze mind.bis zur Unterseite des Oberrohrs reichen. Insofern solltest Du das vorsichtshalber checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbec (18. April 2014)

Ich fahre das spectral 8.0 auch in Größe M. Bei 1,80 und SL 87. und war mir anfangs sehr unsicher ob das die richtige Wahl war. Aber nach den ersten Trail's kann ich da nur zu M raten. L habe ich auf dem Parkplatz getestet. Für lange Strecken sicher besser. Aber vom Handling ist M schon sehr gut !!! Die Sattelüberhöhung liegt bei 6cm. Ich fühl mich wohl und im Bezug auf die Mindesteinstecktiefe ist da auch noch Luft. Kommt aber jetzt auf dein Einsatzgebiet und den wohlfühl Faktor an. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## ecke32 (18. April 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Hast du die beiden zusätzlichen Spacer noch unter den Vorbau gemacht? Messe bei mir eine Sattelüberhöhung von ca. 4cm


----------



## filiale (19. April 2014)

5cm sind normal. Race GEO hätte so -10cm. Tourer haben 0cm. Kommt darauf an wie kräftig Deine Halsmuskeln, Handgelenke und Rücken sind.Bei mir ist keine Überhöhung weil ich da sonst auf langen Touren Schmerzen bekomme.


----------



## tbec (19. April 2014)

Nein noch nicht !!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## marcotrainito (19. April 2014)

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Ric182 (19. April 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 286912
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


Cooles Foto 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dre (20. April 2014)

So, hier unser Nachwuchs, die neue Karre von meiner Freundin. Rahmengröße M

























Bestellt vor 6 Wochen, Liefertermin angezeigt Kw 18, bestätigt Kw 23, geliefert Ende Kw 17


----------



## tombo1704 (20. April 2014)

sehr nice !!!! Meines kommt hoffentlich kommenden Dienstag. Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## dre (20. April 2014)

Meine Freundin ist absolut begeistert und bestätigt "leider" die bis dato genannten Vorteile eines 29er´s. Sie ist heute 60 km im Wald rumgedüst und meinte nur, ist wie Rennradfahren im Gelände, läuft saugut, super ruhig, man merkt gar nicht wie schnell man fährt.
In knapp 2 Wochen geht es mal wieder an den Gardasee, da werden die Karten neu gemicht. Ich freu mich auf mein 601er , werde das Spectral aber mal ordentlich testen . Das gute bei uns im Haushalt, jeder kan jedes Rad fahren, da wir gleich groß sind und die Schrittlänge auch nur einen Zentimeter unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecke32 (20. April 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl das 650B als auch das 29er in M / L mehrfach in Koblenz Probe gefahren bei 1.80m und 0.87m SL.
> Prinzipiell können wir bei unseren Maßen beide Größen fahren (wobei das 29er in L mir persönlich zu groß war) - aufgrund des verhältnismäßig kurzen Oberkörpers sind wir aber meiner Meinung nach besser bei Größe M aufgehoben. Für eine besonders komfortable, tourenorientierte Sitzposition ist aber sicher auch L möglich - aber wer kauft sich dafür schon ein Spectral?
> 
> Du kannst das aber auch gerne zurücksenden - hoffentlich kommt dann mein 8.0 in M schneller!



Hattest du nicht das Gefühl das dir der Lernker zu nah ans Knie kommt?
Habe mal das ganze Spectral Forum nach Rahmengrößen Themen durchforstet, 
ein Teil sagt zu viel Sattelüberhöhung bei M tendieren bei gleicher SL eher zu L, andere wiederum finden das Handling mit M
bei gleicher SL besser.
Bin jetzt echt am überlegen ob ich es nicht doch tausche.

Dann könntest du vielleicht schneller auf den Trail


----------



## whurr (20. April 2014)

dre schrieb:


> So, hier unser Nachwuchs, die neue Karre von meiner Freundin. Rahmengröße M ...:


Sehr nett aufgebaut.
Was wiegt es denn in dem Setup?


----------



## dre (21. April 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Sehr nett aufgebaut.
> Was wiegt es denn in dem Setup?



Mit XTR Pedalen (ca. 400gr), altem SQLab 611er Sattel, Tacx Flaschenhalter und Polar Gedönnstacho

Also fahrfertig   *13,03 Kg*


----------



## bajcca (21. April 2014)

@dre 
Wie groß ist Deine Freundin? Ich habe mir auch Größe M bestellt bei 1,80m und SL 86cm und bin schon recht hibbelig, dass es endlich kommt.


----------



## dre (21. April 2014)

Meine Freundin ist 1,84m mit einer SL von 86cm und das M-Bike passt sehr gut. Ich bin 1,85m mit einer SL 87cm, mag eher etwas gestreckter auf dem Bike, komme aber auch mit dem M gut klar.

Das passt schon.


----------



## bajcca (21. April 2014)

Danke! Bei dem Sattelauszug ging ich von einer ähnlichen Schrittlänge aus, hatte aber ein wenig Bedenken, ob es mir zu kurz ist mit dem 60er Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (21. April 2014)

@dre, post:  die hintere Bremsleitung würde ich nach innen verlegen, d.h hinter die Sattelstrebe, so ist sie bei einem evtl. Sturz besser geschützt.

Sind das die XTR Trail oder Race Bremsen  (Trail sind die mit 4 Kolben Bremssattel)


----------



## dre (21. April 2014)

... das kommt auch noch. Es ist mir auch ein Rätsel warum Canyon eine Leitung dort entlang legt. Der Schaltzug ist auch viel zu lang und liegt entsprechend gleich dämlich. Madame will aber erst mal fahren, also muss der Umbau noch min. 3 Wochen warten, wenn wir vom Lago zurück sind, bedarf es eh einer kompletten Wartung.

Wenn man nicht alle selber macht


----------



## Beebob (21. April 2014)

dre schrieb:


> ... das kommt auch noch. Es ist mir auch ein Rätsel warum Canyon eine Leitung dort entlang legt. Der Schaltzug ist auch viel zu lang und liegt entsprechend gleich dämlich. Madame will aber erst mal fahren, also muss der Umbau noch min. 3 Wochen warten, wenn wir vom Lago zurück sind, bedarf es eh einer kompletten Wartung.
> 
> Wenn man nicht alle selber macht



kannst du noch was zu den bremsen sagen?
Habe schon auf der Homepage nachgeschaut, aber dort findet man nichts detailliertes zu den Bremsen


----------



## haga67 (21. April 2014)

Dem vorletzten Bild nach sind das XTR Trail Bremsen.
Diese haben jedoch 2 Kolben pro Bremssattel. Vielleicht verwechselst Du das mit den Avid-Trail-Bremsen ?!


----------



## dre (21. April 2014)

... das sind halt XTR-Trail-Bremse. Ich selber fahre sie an meinen Liteville´s und es sind für mich die besten aktuell am Markt erhältlichen Bremsen.
Einstellung, Hebel. Ergonomie, Mechanik, alles top. Ich bin im letzten Jahr mit meinen LV 301 zwei "große" Alpen-X gefahren ohne an der Bremse auch nur irgendetwas zu machen. Perfekt. Ich würde diese Bremse jeden, jeder immer und überall empfehlen. Sie müssen halt ordentlich eingebremst werden. 2 x mal Vollgass und richtig in die Eisen und gut ist´s.

Kann so schwer nicht sein, hat meine Freundin auch hinbekommen  (O.K. 5 Euronen ins Dingsbums-Schwein)

Clarkson würde sagen: ... the best ever.


----------



## Beebob (21. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Dem vorletzten Bild nach sind das XTR Trail Bremsen.
> Diese haben jedoch 2 Kolben pro Bremssattel. Vielleicht verwechselst Du das mit den Avid-Trail-Bremsen ?!



Habe immer gedacht, dass die Trail Version auch 4 Kolben hätte - jedenfalls ist die XTR Bremse einer der besten Bremsen.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...k4VVU-qzLpLy7Aa9_4DQAQ&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAA&dur=42


----------



## Michael_H (25. April 2014)

dre schrieb:


> Bestellt vor 6 Wochen, Liefertermin angezeigt Kw 18, bestätigt Kw 23, geliefert Ende Kw 17



Meins ist heute auch gekommen
In Größe L, da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher. Das Gewicht auf der Canyon HP stimmt schon mal, meins in L wiegt 12,8 kg so wie es aus dem Katon kommt. Zum Thema Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen, da heute Abend schon dunkel, morgen geht es auf die Trails.


----------



## Jogi (27. April 2014)

Ist ja ne Galerie hier:

Nicht meins...noch nicht 








Reverb Remote sinnvoll montiert:


----------



## rnReaper (27. April 2014)

hast net auch zufällig n bild vom x.9 xl gemacht? .. das ist noch komplett unbekannt


----------



## Jogi (27. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> hast net auch zufällig n bild vom x.9 xl gemacht? .. das ist noch komplett unbekannt


Im Showroom hab ich kein .9er gesehen, draußen bei den Testbikes waren welche, da hab ich aber keine Fotos gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (27. April 2014)

Erster Eindruck Canyon Spectral AL 9.9 SL

Das Rad kam am Freitag, nach der Arbeit war es leider schon zu spät, nur eine kleine Runde ums Haus gedreht. Das Bike ist im Moment noch so wie es von Canyon kam: XT Pedale dran, Flaschenhalter und Garminhalterung macht dann 13,15 kg.
Samstag ging es zum ersten mal auf Tour zu den Hometrails. Erste Runde 42km und 600hm, zweite Runde 35km und 500 hm.
Erster Eindruck:

Bremsen einfach top, fahre am Jekyll die XT, der unterschied zu den XTR ist minimal.
Schaltung: 2x10 mit 22-36 vorne passt, man kommt Steigungen über 15% gut hoch und bis Tempo 30 kann man entspannt treten.
Hinterbau: deutlich straffer als das Jekyll, da bekommt man mehr vom Untergrund mit, das Jekyll ist doch recht soft abgestimmt.
Gabel: anders als die Pike, ob besser oder schlecht kann ich noch nicht wirklich sagen.
Reifen: Habe den Luftdruck von 3,5 bar auf 1,3 bar vorne und 1,5 bar hinten reduziert. Die Reifen rollen ganz gut, aber auf dem leicht feuchten Trail mit Wurzel, Steinen und Laub ist der Continental Mountain King II Protection 2.4 doch ziemlich herum gerutscht. Ich werde es noch mal etwas beobachten und schauen ob ich wieder auf einen Schwalbe Hans Dampf wechsele, da bin ich am Jekyll sehr zufrieden damit.
Das Kletterverhalten ist deutlich besser als beim Jekyll, die Front kommt deutlich später hoch.
ToDo:

Lenker wechseln, es wird wohl wieder ein Syntace mit 12 Grad, bin ich einfach so gewohnt.
Kabelsalat beseitigen
Reifen Tubeless montieren (aber welche?)
Position für Reverb Hebel finden, möchte in links haben wie beim Jekyll, passt aber noch nicht so wirklich mit dem Schalthebel zusammen.

Sonstiges:

Die Größe L passt schon, 1,83m und SL 86cm für den Toureneinsatz.
Man sitzt deutlich kompakter als auf dem Jekyll.
Eine 1L Flasche passt gerade so rein, aber schlecht rein und raus zu bekommen, entweder einen anderen Flaschenhalter oder eine 750ml Flasche besorgen.

Verglichen habe ich das Bike immer mit meinem 2011er Cannondale Jekyll in L mit 160mm Pike (14 kg). Auf dem Bike habe ich in den letzten 2 Jahren über 7000 km abgerissen. Jetzt sollte etwas leichteres und schnelleres für den Transalp und Hometraileinsatz her. Das scheint ganz gut zu funktioniere, der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut.  

Das neue Bike:






Das Alte:


----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2014)

Es macht so unfassbar Spaß...vor allem mit der neuen Gabel.


----------



## Luckboxx (28. April 2014)

Ein Bild vom Kurzurlaub am Lago auf der Ponale


----------



## rnReaper (28. April 2014)

Sehr sehr geile Fotos. Ein geometrischer Traum ;-) .. Nur bei den roten Griffen ist es schade, das es nicht der selbe Rotton ist und n schwarzen Lenker würde ich auch bevorzugen


----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2014)

Mit den Griffen dachte ich auch erst 'aua...das beißt sich' aber schwarz/grau war mir zu langweilig und die restlichen Farben des GE1 gingen dann wirklich nicht.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (28. April 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> Es macht so unfassbar Spaß...vor allem mit der neuen Gabel.


Pike? Merkst du einen großen Unterschied zur Revelation?


----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2014)

Ja. Extrem.


----------



## rnReaper (28. April 2014)

@seelenfrieden was steht n da aufm Oberrohr?


----------



## Twoari (28. April 2014)

160er oder 150er Pike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombo1704 (28. April 2014)

hi leute, wisst ihr eventuell ob man die 29er Version der Pike auch in das Spectal 9.x einbauen kann?
thx / lg


----------



## LasseChristian (28. April 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


>


sollten die ge1 in rot nicht 2farbig sein? rot und dunkelrot?


----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> @seelenfrieden was steht n da aufm Oberrohr?



da steht "[bkm]To"



LasseChristian schrieb:


> sollten die ge1 in rot nicht 2farbig sein? rot und dunkelrot?



kein Plan, sind komplett rot.



Twoari schrieb:


> 160er oder 150er Pike?



160mm


----------



## Twoari (28. April 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> da steht "[bkm]To"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ists mit der veränderten Geometrie bezgl. Uphill?


----------



## Jogi (28. April 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> Ja. Extrem.


was ist denn so extrem?
-Steifigkeit?
-Ansprechverhalten?
-GeoVeränderung durch Einbauhöhe?
-...

Tibor hat am Samstag auch gemeint, ich soll gleich ne 160er Gabel einbauen und die Revelation verticken.
Ich glaub, ich werd die Rev. erstmal fahren, bin ja nicht so das Schwergewicht, dass ich sie bezüglich Steifigkeit
an die Grenze bringen würde


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. April 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Tibor hat am Samstag auch gemeint, ich soll gleich ne 160er Gabel einbauen



Warst'e am SA auch im Emser Bikepark?
Tibor, Rob J und Stefan Hermann hatten da richtig Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> was ist denn so extrem?
> -Steifigkeit?
> -Ansprechverhalten?
> -GeoVeränderung durch Einbauhöhe?
> ...



Extrem (ist natürlich völlig subjektives empfinden meinerseits) weil: Bessere Dämpfung+deutlich Steifer+für mich positive Geoveränderung+Plazebo=insgesamt deutlich besseres Fahrgefühl bergab. Endlich hab ich vorne Reserven, die vorher nicht da zu sein schienen. Zur Dämpfung kann ich auch sagen, dass der Hype drum imo absolut gerechtfertigt ist. Mit der Dämpfung in der Boxxer nächstes Jahr, können die ganzen Tuner Insolvenz anmelden...

Mit der Revelation war ich mit dem Spectral für mein Gefühl deutlich näher an einem "Cross Country Bike" als an einem All Mountain. Klingt jetzt etwas übertrieben, fühlte sich für mich aber so an. Das habe ich mit der Pike nicht mehr.


----------



## Jogi (28. April 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Warst'e am SA auch im Emser Bikepark?
> Tibor, Rob J und Stefan Hermann hatten da richtig Spaß.


Ja, ich war auch dort. Hat Spaß gemacht. Der Park hat richtig Potenzial.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (28. April 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> Extrem (ist natürlich völlig subjektives empfinden meinerseits) weil: Bessere Dämpfung+deutlich Steifer+für mich positive Geoveränderung+Plazebo=insgesamt deutlich besseres Fahrgefühl bergab. Endlich hab ich vorne Reserven, die vorher nicht da zu sein schienen. Zur Dämpfung kann ich auch sagen, dass der Hype drum imo absolut gerechtfertigt ist. Mit der Dämpfung in der Boxxer nächstes Jahr, können die ganzen Tuner Insolvenz anmelden...
> 
> Mit der Revelation war ich mit dem Spectral für mein Gefühl deutlich näher an einem "Cross Country Bike" als an einem All Mountain. Klingt jetzt etwas übertrieben, fühlte sich für mich aber so an. Das habe ich mit der Pike nicht mehr.


Hast du die 20mm spacer weggelassen(sieht auf deinem Bild so aus)?

Wie kommt das mit dem Cross Country Bike Feeling zustande?
Liegt das an der jetzt anderen Geo?
Aber wenn du die beiden Spacer weggelassen hast dürfte sich an der Geo doch nicht viel geändert haben oder?


----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2014)

nein. beide spacer sind noch da. 10mm unter und 10mm über dem vorbau. war vor dem gabelwechsel genauso. allerdings haben die spacer auch keinen einfluss auf die geo...  die geo veränderung durch die höher bauende pike dürfte sich doch sehr in grenzen halten. im besten fall ein halbes grad im lenkwinkel, evtl. ein paar milimeter radstand und eben minimal höher vorne. aber geht eben für mich alles in die richtige richtung, auch wenn es nicht viel ist .  

CC feeling kam imo eher durch die etwas wabbeligge revelation. wie schon gesagt, das ist mein ganz persönlicher eindruck. würde das auf keinen fall verallgemeinern.


----------



## stanleydobson (28. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> sollten die ge1 in rot nicht 2farbig sein? rot und dunkelrot?


sind sie doch wenn man genau hinschaut


----------



## Beebob (28. April 2014)

tombo1704 schrieb:


> hi leute, wisst ihr eventuell ob man die 29er Version der Pike auch in das Spectal 9.x einbauen kann?
> thx / lg



Einbauen kann man die Pike in das 29er Spectral - aber warum willst du die Fox Gabel gegen eine Pike tauschen.
Eine Fox Gabel braucht immer etwas Einfahrzeit, bis sie richtig anspricht. Die Foxgabeln sind von der Qualität her - schon in der Premiumklasse zu sehen. Meines Erachtens, wird der Hype um die Pike etwas übertrieben - so eine Pike wird schon um die 600.-Euro angeboten. Die Fox 34 Talas CTD factory mit kashima, so wie sie in dem Spectral AL 29 9.9 ex verbaut ist - wird momentan für über 1000.-
Euro angeboten: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--24000.html?gclid=CKv0gtLug74CFYrjwgodOVAAmQ

Okay - ich höre jetzt schon wieder Stimmen - eine OEM ist anders als eine Aftersale Gabel.
Aber trotzdem so eine hochwertige Foxgabel kann nicht so schlecht sein, dass man sie gegen eine Pike tauschen müsste.


----------



## Timo S. (28. April 2014)

Bin nu völlig unsicher mit der Gabel...
Meint ihr der Tausch lohnt auch für einen der das letzte mal vor 7 Jahren MTB gefahren ist und da nur Marathon mitm HT und ner Scareb?


----------



## stanleydobson (28. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Einbauen kann man die Pike in das 29er Spectral - aber warum willst du die Fox Gabel gegen eine Pike tauschen.
> Eine Fox Gabel braucht immer etwas Einfahrzeit, bis sie richtig anspricht. Die Foxgabeln sind von der Qualität her - schon in der Premiumklasse zu sehen. Meines Erachtens, wird der Hype um die Pike etwas übertrieben - so eine Pike wird schon um die 600.-Euro angeboten. Die Fox 34 Talas CTD factory mit kashima, so wie sie in dem Spectral AL 29 9.9 ex verbaut ist - wird momentan für über 1000.-
> Euro angeboten: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--24000.html?gclid=CKv0gtLug74CFYrjwgodOVAAmQ
> 
> ...


 genau DAS ist das typische nachgeplapper ...kostet doch 1000 deswegen muss sie besser sein....joa dann denk das mal weiterhin und fox freut sich über nen dummen mehr... das ist wie mit apple vs samsung nicht mehr, nicht weniger


----------



## filiale (28. April 2014)

beebob -> genau, Apple ist teurer und deswegen automatisch auch besser  kann man Dich echt so leicht über den Tisch ziehen, wie geil ist das denn...


----------



## hometrails (28. April 2014)

dre schrieb:


> So, hier unser Nachwuchs, die neue Karre von meiner Freundin. Rahmengröße M
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist echt Rahmengröße M? Krass! Was zeigt uns dann Canyon? Dachte Canyon nimmt immer Fotos von der M. Finde aber, dass es hier schon bisschen anders ausschaut. Was meint ihr?












Selbst zuletzt im IBC Test (zwar mit der 140mm Gabel vorn), schaut die Größe M irgendwie größer aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (29. April 2014)

Das ist alles M... halt mal ein Lineal tangential über Vorder- u. Hinterreifen und schau dir das Sitzrohr an, jedesmal gleich hoch...


----------



## hometrails (29. April 2014)

Gute Idee. Aber vermutlich durch den Foto-Winkel ist es doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Rahmengröße M auf Dre's Foto typisch 29er mäßig etwas gedrungen ausschaut oder? Wenn ich nicht wüßte das es so ist, würde ich sagen, es sind unterschiedliche Bikes bzw. Rahmengrößen:


----------



## Beebob (29. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> genau DAS ist das typische nachgeplapper ...kostet doch 1000 deswegen muss sie besser sein....joa dann denk das mal weiterhin und fox freut sich über nen dummen mehr... das ist wie mit apple vs samsung nicht mehr, nicht weniger


 
Nein so ist es nun doch nicht - da gebe ich euch recht / teuer muss nicht unbedingt besser sein. Ich muss meine Aussage zu Fox etwas erweitern. Unser Schrauber und Biker von unserem Bikeladen im Ort, hat immer gesagt - wenn du eine Rock Shox Gabel öffnest oder eine Fox Gabel, dass sind Welten. Die Foxgabeln sind wesentlich hochwertiger und qualitativ besser gegen über den Rock Shox Gabeln - einer der Gründe warum die Preise für Fox Gabeln so hoch sind.


----------



## stanleydobson (29. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Nein so ist es nun doch nicht - da gebe ich euch recht / teuer muss nicht unbedingt besser sein. Ich muss meine Aussage zu Fox etwas erweitern. Unser Schrauber und Biker von unserem Bikeladen im Ort, hat immer gesagt - wenn du eine Rock Shox Gabel öffnest oder eine Fox Gabel, dass sind Welten. Die Foxgabeln sind wesentlich hochwertiger und qualitativ besser gegen über den Rock Shox Gabeln - einer der Gründe warum die Preise für Fox Gabeln so hoch sind.



können das thema gerne woanders fortführen  hier im galeriethread passt das nicht ganz


----------



## hometrails (29. April 2014)

Ich war mal ein wenig dreist und habe dre's Foto etwas aufgehellt, wodurch das Bike gleich ganz anders wirkt. Also das Verhältnis zwischen Rädern und Rahmen. Erklärt mich bitte nicht für bekloppt.


----------



## bajcca (30. April 2014)

Mein neues Baby 
Spectral 8.9 Größe M Komplettgewicht 13,3 mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter


----------



## hometrails (30. April 2014)

Sehr schick, Bajcca! So habe ich es auch bestellt. Soll KW20 kommen.

Bist du schon einmal gefahren? Ich bin schon wieder unschlüssig, ob ich nicht doch ein Nerve 9.0 mit komplett XT und 3-fach nehme, was zudem bissl leichter ist.


----------



## tbec (30. April 2014)

Sehr geil !!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Beebob (1. Mai 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Sehr schick, Bajcca! So habe ich es auch bestellt. Soll KW20 kommen.
> 
> Bist du schon einmal gefahren? Ich bin schon wieder unschlüssig, ob ich nicht doch ein Nerve 9.0 mit komplett XT und 3-fach nehme, was zudem bissl leichter ist.



Wenn du mehr Touren fährst - auf jeden Fall das Spectral 29er - du wirst es nicht bereuen - mein Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (1. Mai 2014)

@kevdd 
Die erste Runde im Wald war schon beeindruckend, es schluckt gefühlt alles weg. Wurzel, welche Wurzeln? Stufe, ach so hoch ist die ja nicht, Rampe hoch kein Problem, ich bin überrascht wie leicht sich alles anfühlt. Ich bin eine typische Tourenbikerin auf S2 Level, Drops und Sprünge machte ich nicht, gerne aber Treppen und noch fahrbare Stufen. Aber auch alpine Touren. Ich bin heute dann eine kleine Tour mit meinem 26 er Nerve gefahren, ich wR schon etwas langsamer unterwegs. Enge Kurven muss ich noch testen, Thema Wendigkeit, allerdings fahre ich beim 29er Spectral m beim 26er Nerve l.
Thema Gewicht, das meiste steckt in den Reifen, das Specki mit Nobby Nic sind schon mal gute 300g weniger, also nicht mehr viel Unterschied zum Nerve Al.
Bin gespannt wie Du Dich entscheidest.


----------



## hometrails (1. Mai 2014)

Mit den Reifen hast du recht, die Nobbys vom Nerve würde ich direkt ersetzen. MK2/XK Protection auf dem Spectral sind schon okay. Würde wohl noch auf tubeless umrüsten. Wobei es wohl mehr Ego ist mit dem Gewicht, es wird (und soll kein) 10 Kilo Race-Renner werden.

Bin heute mal kurz nen 29er Cube Stereo 140 HPC Pro gefahren. Nun ja, anders irgendwie. Kann gar nicht mit besser oder schlechter urteilen. 

26er kippt irgendwie mehr in engen Kurven auf den Trails. Halt spielerischer, wobei das 29er auch rum kommt. Wie es auf einem verblockten S3 ausschaut ist egal, fahre ich eh nicht.  Das Fahrwerk konnte ich nicht recht testen, dass wird schon passen. Die 29er Räder rollern halt überall drüber. Man merkt nix, schon fast 'langweilig'.  

Wie kommst du mit der Übersetzung klar? Auf dem 26er fahre ich vorn nen 44er Kettenblatt. Hinten 11/36. Die längste Übersetzung brauch ich nicht unbedingt, aber auf der Waldautobahn darf es auch gern mal etwas schneller bis zum nächsten Trail vorwärts gehen. Theoretischerweise sollte das 36er Blatt bei den 29er Rädern reichen um auch mal 30 kmh+X zu fahren?


----------



## bajcca (1. Mai 2014)

Richtig schnell bin ich noch nicht damit gefahren, mir ging es erst einmal um das Trail fahren und besonders um steilere Auffahrten, ob ich da mit der Übersetzung klarkomme. Vielleicht können das schon andere beurteilen. Theoretisch würde ich sagen, dass 30 km/h kein Problem sein sollte, das Grand Canyon hat als Racehardtail eine 38/24 Übersetzung, so viel Unterschied sehe ich da nicht, als das man mit dem Spectral keine höheren Geschwindigkeiten fahren kann.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2014)

Warum nutzt Du nicht einfach den Ritzelrechner und läßt Dir die Entfaltung anzeigen. Dann weißte genau wie sich was verhält.


----------



## hometrails (1. Mai 2014)

Hab mit dem Ding schon alles mögliche durch. Daher das Fazit, dass das theoretisch schon passen sollte. Ich glaube, ich denke durch die Wartezeit einfach zuviel nach.


----------



## biker-tim (2. Mai 2014)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck Canyon Spectral AL 9.9 SL
> 
> Das Rad kam am Freitag, nach der Arbeit war es leider schon zu spät, nur eine kleine Runde ums Haus gedreht. Das Bike ist im Moment noch so wie es von Canyon kam: XT Pedale dran, Flaschenhalter und Garminhalterung macht dann 13,15 kg.
> Samstag ging es zum ersten mal auf Tour zu den Hometrails. Erste Runde 42km und 600hm, zweite Runde 35km und 500 hm.
> ...



Kannst du noch ein bis zwei Bilder vom Spectral einstellen? Brauche lt. PPS auch L und würd mal gern zum M optisch vergleichen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (3. Mai 2014)

Es ist ja hier eine Spectal AL (27,5" und 29") Galerie


----------



## oc-tom (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo XLer!!!
im Forum "Wartezimmer 2014" Beitrag 825 ist ein XL-Foto!!!!!


----------



## moses3k (4. Mai 2014)

Also, das Spectral an sich ist ja schon ein sexy Bike. Aber von all denen, die ich bisher so gesehen habe, hat sich Badsimson echt das ALLERGEILSTE aufgepimpt  *I like*


----------



## Spectraltaeter (4. Mai 2014)

@Badsimson, sehr schön, was hast Du vorn fürn "Schmutzfänger" dranß


----------



## Badsimson (4. Mai 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> @Badsimson, sehr schön, was hast Du vorn fürn "Schmutzfänger" dranß


"mucky nutz" nennt sich das Teil ! Hat mir gefallen, weil der mit Klett festgemacht wird.


----------



## Luckboxx (4. Mai 2014)

Heute auf der Eppzirler Alm


----------



## Michael_H (4. Mai 2014)

biker-tim schrieb:


> Kannst du noch ein bis zwei Bilder vom Spectral einstellen? Brauche lt. PPS auch L und würd mal gern zum M optisch vergleichen.



Eins habe ich noch. Neue gibt es erst mit neuen Reifen am Ende der Woche.


----------



## Luckboxx (4. Mai 2014)

@Michael_H: Welche Reifen kommen bei dir drauf? Bist du mit den Contis nicht zufrieden? Welche Luftdruck fährst du? Bin da auch noch am rumprobieren und noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden


----------



## Michael_H (5. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich fand den Vorderreifen bei feuchten Bedingungen fruchtbar rutschig. Gefahren mit 1,3 Bar.
Als neuer Reifen kommt ein Hans Dampf drauf, ist genau so schwer. Dazu baue ich auf tubeless um. In den Felgen ist schon ein Band eingeklebt, aber nicht sauber, sondern recht faltig.  Hinten habe ich versucht den X-King tubeless zu fahren, das war aber nicht dicht. Jetzt kommt da notubes Band rein, dann ist es hoffentlich dicht.
Noch was zu den Felgen: Da gibt es anscheinend zwei Versionen: eine ältere schmale Version, die auch im IBC Test war:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...eurer-spass-oder-jeden-cent-wert-fahrbericht/
und die neue Version, die ist breiter:
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trs-wheels-2/
Bei mir ist die breitere Version verbaut.


----------



## biker-tim (5. Mai 2014)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Eins habe ich noch. Neue gibt es erst mit neuen Reifen am Ende der Woche.


 Danke !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo, hat evtl. schon jemand ein Foto vom Spectral EX in Größe S?


----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Mai 2014)

love it!


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. Mai 2014)

sehr geil !!


----------



## Tifftoff (10. Mai 2014)

Spectral Al 9.9 SL in XL

Ich bin 198cm groß bei 98 SL


----------



## GxG (10. Mai 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Spectral Al 9.9 SL in XL
> 
> Ich bin 198cm groß bei 98 SL
> 
> Hi tifftoff, welche Vorbaulänge hast du gewählt? 50/60/70?


----------



## Tifftoff (10. Mai 2014)

Gewählt habe ich nichts. Was für einer dran ist, weiss ich nicht.
Ich werde aber sicher einen längeren montieren.

Die Geometrie ist ähnlich meinem Nerve BJ 2003, nur das Steuerrohr ist bedeutend höher


----------



## AMR_7500 (10. Mai 2014)

Freitag bestellt, muss aber leider noch bis Ende Juni (KW28) warten  Wird ein Spaßgerät fürn Wald


----------



## carasc (11. Mai 2014)

6.9 größe S


----------



## Michael_H (17. Mai 2014)

So, heute die erste größere Runde mit dem Hans Dampf vorne drauf. Fühlt sich deutlich besser an. Dazu noch den Vorbau 10 mm länger gemacht und Race Face Schützer für die Kurbel montiert. 
Die Reifen sind nun beide tubeless, aber noch nicht 100% dicht, alle paar Tage muss ich nach pumpen.  Insgesamt schon ein spaßiges Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (18. Mai 2014)

Das neue Baby (9.0 EX) ist nun endlich da, Pedale Spank Spike, Griffe Ergon GE1, sonst unverändert belassen. Was soll ich sagen, war lange nicht mehr so begeistert.


----------



## crossy-pietro (23. Mai 2014)

Das Warten hat sich mehr als gelohnt.
Ich "liebe" es.
Spectral AL 7.9 in L:


----------



## philis (23. Mai 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Das Warten hat sich mehr als gelohnt.
> Ich "liebe" es.
> Spectral AL 7.9 in L:



Da liegen Mallet von crankbrothers dabei 

Wie hast du den Dämpfer und Gabel eingestellt bei welchem Körpergewicht?
Habe das gleiche in XL


----------



## crossy-pietro (23. Mai 2014)

Die Mallet 2 hatte ich für die erste Fahrt auf dem Canyon-Pumptrack mitgebracht, bevor's nach Hause ging.

Dämpfer: 11, Gabel: 5 bar bei 85kg, bin aber noch im Feintuning.


----------



## carasc (23. Mai 2014)

Dämpfer: 11, Gabel: 5 bar bei 85kg, bin aber noch im Feintuning.
So fahr ich es auch in etwa. Gestern mit zusätzlichen 5kg im Rucksack hab ich dann den Dämpfer auf 180psi aufgepumpt und gut war. Gabel hab ich so gelassen da bin ich auch noch am Optimum suchen.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (23. Mai 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Die Mallet 2 hatte ich für die erste Fahrt auf dem Canyon-Pumptrack mitgebracht....



Wie fährt sich Specki denn auf nem Pumptrack?

...und was hast Du auf den “Zuhause“-Bildern für einen Sattel montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (25. Mai 2014)

Wendiger, als ich dachte und "stabiler" als das Nerve 29er.

Habe den Fizik Gobi XM montiert - die Fiziks (vorher der Alliante) passen gut zu meinem Hintern.


----------



## mssc (27. Mai 2014)

Nichts für die "hübsche-Fotos"-Fans, herzeigen wollte ich es trotzdem schnell... 
Jetzt mit 140er Pike und Hope E4 (so eine geile Bremse  )


----------



## GxG (27. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Nichts für die "hübsche-Fotos"-Fans, herzeigen wollte ich es trotzdem schnell...
> Jetzt mit 140er Pike und Hope E4 (so eine geile Bremse  )


Hi mssc, sehr schick!
Habe noch folgende Fragen an dich: welche Kettenführung, welche Pedale und welchen Flaschenhalter und hast du verbaut? Danke!


----------



## mssc (28. Mai 2014)

Danke!
Kettenführung ist eine Bionicon c.guide (mit "massive Mount", der passt perfekt auf die Kettenstrebe), Pedale sind die Reverse Escape Pro und der Flaschenhalter ist von Lezyne (ein älteres Modell, gibt's auch für Rechts, zB noch bei Amazon).


----------



## Brauseklaus (30. Mai 2014)

*Spectral 9.0 EX Black* [Update]


Umbauten:


Float X
Talas 34 160
X01
RaceFace Atlas Vorbau (65mm) +Lenker


----------



## Luckboxx (31. Mai 2014)

Von der Hochthörlehütte kommend - Blick auf den Eibsee


----------



## maniac66 (1. Juni 2014)

Frisch zurück von der 1. Ausfahrt. Geiles Fahrgefühl 



Happy Trails!


----------



## Jaspero (6. Juni 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Nichts für die "hübsche-Fotos"-Fans, herzeigen wollte ich es trotzdem schnell...
> Jetzt mit 140er Pike und Hope E4 (so eine geile Bremse  )



Sehr gut mit das Pike. Dass wird mein nächste upgrade. Wie fahrt dass mit den flachere lenkwinkel?


----------



## biker-tim (7. Juni 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Das Warten hat sich mehr als gelohnt.
> Ich "liebe" es.
> Spectral AL 7.9 in L:


Hallo,

wie groß bist Du und was hast Du für eine Schrittlänge?
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich M oder L nehmen soll.

Danke!


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. Juni 2014)

@biker-tim: Bin 1,79m und habe eine von SL=86cm, mir hat beim 29er Spectral das M am besten gepasst. Beim 650B musste ich länger testen (zwischen M und L) um mich zu entscheiden, da die Geo kompakter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (9. Juni 2014)

M 180/83


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (10. Juni 2014)

M - beim 29er mit 1,80m und 86er SL...passt wie angegossen...


----------



## mssc (10. Juni 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Sehr gut mit das Pike. Dass wird mein nächste upgrade. Wie fahrt dass mit den flachere lenkwinkel?


Hab noch nicht nachgemessen, wie viel sich wirklich geändert hat, vorige Woche im Vinschgau war es aber einfach genial damit. Fährt sich vollkommen unauffällig (im positiven Sinn)


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. Juni 2014)

biker-tim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie groß bist Du und was hast Du für eine Schrittlänge?
> Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich M oder L nehmen soll.
> ...



Ich bin 1,9m. SL hab ich gar ned gemessen. Aufgesessen - gefahrn' - baaasst.


----------



## trailsurfer32 (10. Juni 2014)

Hier mein Spectral 8.9 in XL ! Bestellt am 8.Mai und geliefert am 6.Juni ! Bin ca.1,95 und hab eine SL von 93 und fühle mich auf dem XL Rahmen super! Trotz XL und 29er ist das Rad super agil. Konnte schon bei der ersten Fahrt ein paar Strava Segmente verbessern ! (Climbs und Descents)


----------



## rnReaper (10. Juni 2014)

Beneidenswerte Lieferzeit .. Ich weiß, wer grade seine Tastatur frisst.
Sehr sehr geiles Bike


----------



## Luckboxx (10. Juni 2014)

Vinschgau ... wahnsinn


----------



## GxG (10. Juni 2014)

Hi, mit welche Vorbaulänge bist du unterwegs?


----------



## GxG (10. Juni 2014)

Habe mich nach ausgiebigem Testen auch fürs XL mit 192/91 entschieden. L war mir zu kompakt/ zu viel Aufstuetzen auf dem Lenker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurfer32 (11. Juni 2014)

GxG schrieb:


> Hi, mit welche Vorbaulänge bist du unterwegs?


Ich hab den 70er drauf ...


----------



## hometrails (12. Juni 2014)

Mit dem 8.9 auf dem Trail. Fetzt!


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

Jap, ich weiß. Schokoladenseite verschwitzt .. Aber wollte direkt los 

7.9 in XL


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

Nachtrag


----------



## Tifftoff (17. Juni 2014)

Mein foliertes Spectral:





Da ich bereits ein paar mal gefragt wurde, wie ich das gemacht habe. Hier eine kurze Info:
Ich habe die Folie TÜRKIS GLITTER Hexis® HX30000 gekauft und draufgeklebt, ein Haarföhn hilft. Der halbe Meter reicht für mein XL gut.

Unten am Hinterbau verwende ich noch Selbstverschweißendes Isolierband von Pollin.

Ein professioneller Folierer wird wohl sagen, dass es nicht geht.
Wenn man dessen qualitativen Anspruch nicht hat, gehts doch.
Das sieht man auch, wenn man näher ran geht.


----------



## rnReaper (18. Juni 2014)

Heute n neuen Lenker angeschraubt. Fatbar mit 740mm und 30mm Rise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (19. Juni 2014)

10 Minuten bevor ich im Staub lag und mir ne Auszeit eingehandelt habe, bis die Prellungen wieder abgeklungen sind


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (19. Juni 2014)

^^ gute Besserung!


----------



## rnReaper (19. Juni 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> ^^ gute Besserung!



danke


----------



## FlowDude (19. Juni 2014)

Hey,
Ich hab mich also nun auch endlich dazu durchringen können eins zu bestellen (Spectral Al 7.0)! Allerdings werde ich auch gleich noch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen. Vorallem Gabel und Dämpfer werden sofort ersetzt (Pike mit 150mm und Monarch+ Debon air). Dazu eine kurze Zwischenfrage: Die Dämpfer ebl. beträgt doch 200x51mm oder liege ich da falsch?

Mfg,
Flowdude


----------



## Hips (19. Juni 2014)

@FlowDude
Die Einbaulänge findet sich hier (Geometrietabelle):
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3253#tab-reiter2


----------



## FlowDude (20. Juni 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> @FlowDude
> Die Einbaulänge findet sich hier (Geometrietabelle):
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3253#tab-reiter2



Hab ich wohl übersehn...Danke!


----------



## Aldetruller (20. Juni 2014)

Das Spectral 7.0W meiner Frau! Heute gekommen! Die Mundwinkel gehen nicht mehr nach unten!


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2014)

Immer dieses Lila und Rosa


----------



## bekli (20. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein (nicht so tolles) Bild von meinem (wirklich tollen  ) 7.9 in L. Bin einfach nur zufrieden und glücklich damit. 






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## minor (20. Juni 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Mein foliertes Spectral:
> 
> Da ich bereits ein paar mal gefragt wurde, wie ich das gemacht habe. Hier eine kurze Info:
> Ich habe die Folie TÜRKIS GLITTER Hexis® HX30000 gekauft und draufgeklebt, ein Haarföhn hilft. Der halbe Meter reicht für mein XL gut.
> ...



Oh Mann, was hast du denn da gemacht?  Ein professioneller Folierer wird tot umfallen, wenn er das sieht! Sorry, aber das sieht echt besch....eiden aus! Dürftige Verarbeitung mit den ganzen losen Enden und Kanten und dann das schwarze Klebeband um alle Lager - was soll das bloß??? Und als Krönung noch der Vorbau (120mm??), die orangen Griffe und LENKERHÖRNCHEN - Hammer!

Das schöne Bike, das hat es wirklich nicht verdient !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (20. Juni 2014)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Das Spectral 7.0W meiner Frau! Heute gekommen! Die Mundwinkel gehen nicht mehr nach unten!
> Anhang anzeigen 300567


Naja, schön ist was anderes. Ist halt Geschmackssache; Hauptsache Deiner Frau gefällts


----------



## Timo S. (20. Juni 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Naja, schön ist was anderes. Ist halt Geschmackssache; Hauptsache Deiner Frau gefällts


Ich finds gut...


----------



## Spectraltaeter (20. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Ich finds gut...


Stimmt, zumindest besser als Türkis Glitter


----------



## Terenze (21. Juni 2014)

minor schrieb:


> Oh Mann, was hast du denn da gemacht?  Ein professioneller Folierer wird tot umfallen, wenn er das sieht! Sorry, aber das sieht echt besch....eiden aus! Dürftige Verarbeitung mit den ganzen losen Enden und Kanten und dann das schwarze Klebeband um alle Lager - was soll das bloß??? Und als Krönung noch der Vorbau (120mm??), die orangen Griffe und LENKERHÖRNCHEN - Hammer!
> 
> Das schöne Bike, das hat es wirklich nicht verdient !



Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, aber hier frag ich mich auch gerade wie man so ein (ursprünglich) schönes Bike so verhunzen kann


----------



## rnReaper (21. Juni 2014)

Na kommt schon. Die Folie ist sicher nicht grade sauber aufgebracht, aber über Farben und Hörnchen darf man nun wirklich nicht streiten.


----------



## minor (21. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> ... aber über Farben und Hörnchen darf man nun wirklich nicht streiten.



Da gebe ich dir Recht, die Farbe der Folie ist mir auch total egal. Ich habe jedoch ein echtes Verständnisproblem, warum _überhaupt_ so einen Folierungsquatsch macht. Wenn ich ein Problem mit der originalen Farbe hätte, dann würde ich mir entweder ein anderes Bike kaufen oder Nägel mit Köpfen machen und den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen. Aber mit solchen Flatterfolien herumzufahren (die nach den ersten Schlammschlachten bestimmt auch nicht besser kleben....), das würde mir den Spaß an dem Bike eher verderben als steigern....

Naja, soll jeder machen, wie er meint...


----------



## rnReaper (21. Juni 2014)

minor schrieb:


> Ich habe jedoch ein echtes Verständnisproblem, warum _überhaupt_ so einen Folierungsquatsch macht.



Weil Folien einem erlauben, dass man ständig n anderes Rad machen kann. Heute Türkis, in 3 Wochen Rot, in nem halben Jahr Schwarz. Wie auch immer.

Ist in der Autoszene zB sehr beliebt und hält den Marktwert oben, da die Folie auch schützt, wenn man net grade daran spart.

Nur üben muss er noch


----------



## sarakosa (22. Juni 2014)

Zauberbike im Zauberwald


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rnReaper (22. Juni 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Zauberbike im Zauberwald



.. Was zum...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Juni 2014)

Gespinstmotten?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (1. Juli 2014)

Ein bisschen dreckig, aber trotzdem Wunderhübsch:
AL6.9


----------



## Brauseklaus (1. Juli 2014)

..oh, schon mit dem 2015er Fox-Fahrwerk!
Interessant.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (1. Juli 2014)

Nee, leider nur die Decals.
Die passen einfach besser zum Rad


----------



## hometrails (2. Juli 2014)




----------



## JieP (2. Juli 2014)

Spectral 8.9 (L)
Mit Mucky Nutz und YAWYD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen!
Endlich ist es da!!!!!!!!!!! Heute Morgen um 10:00 Uhr bei Canyon abgeholt!

Am 10. März 2014 bestellt und sollte in der 19KW kommen!^^ (wir haben glaub ich die 27KW) 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

2 km weiter bei mir zuhause! 
An- und Umbauten: ERGON SM3 Sattel, ERGON GE1 Enduro Griffe , SIXPACK Menace Plattform Pedale und Canyon Mudguard








Dann erst mal eine Testfahrt 48,79 km und 965 Höhenmeter!

Erster Teil ca. 17 km am Rhein entlang, um mal Gefühl für das 29" zu bekommen, da ich bis jetzt nur 26" gefahren bin.





Fühlt sich gut an, auch der Antrieb 32 vorne und 10-42 hinten!

Bei den Dämfern merkt man richtig gut die Unterschiede zwichen C T D! 

Jetzt erst mal hoch! 





Antrieb immer noch geil! Die Umstellung geht, da ich bei meinem 26" mit 3 vorne zu 10 hinten, in den letzten 2 Monaten nur vorne in der Mitte gefahren bin.

Erst mal eine Pause!





So, Dreck ist jetzt auch am Bike! Meine persönliche Meinung bis hier hin - Antrieb und Dämfer TOP!





So jetzt noch Berg runter!




Auch in der Abfahrt sehr gutes Gefühl! Aber an die 29" muss ich mich erst mal gewöhnen!


----------



## Spectraltaeter (3. Juli 2014)

Sehr geil, ich glaub wenn ich das 29'er Ex hätte, würd ichs auch so "zurechtmachen" viel Spass damit!


----------



## hometrails (3. Juli 2014)

Nur noch die Plastikscheibe hinten raus, dann ist's perfekt!


----------



## Spectraltaeter (4. Juli 2014)

...oder rot anmalen


----------



## Stephan Weniger (4. Juli 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Frisch zurück von der 1. Ausfahrt. Geiles Fahrgefühl Anhang anzeigen 296542
> 
> Happy Trails!


 
Ist das weiß nachträglich dran gekommen?

VG, Stephan


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (4. Juli 2014)

Sieht aus, wie das Serien - Frost vom 6.9


----------



## maniac66 (4. Juli 2014)

Richtig, das weiß (Frost) ist die Serien Farbe. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mir gefällt's.


----------



## adsiebenaz (4. Juli 2014)

Auch in Frost kommt das Teil Super rüber! Bisher gibt's echt keine Lackierung die mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## fatal_error (4. Juli 2014)

Also ich muss echt immer gestehen das grau vom 29'er Ex gefällt mir immer noch nen tick besser als das bling bling Rot von meinem 27,5´er EX.
Aber wenn es nur eine Farbe gibt gibt es nur eine  
150mm und 27,5" mussten sein
Das Rot gefällt mir in live zumindets besser als auf den Canyon Fotos


----------



## Spectraltaeter (4. Juli 2014)

Beim EX kommt das Rot auch genial in Kombi mit dem Schwarz rüber, würds gern mal mit dem Renthallenker in Schwarz sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (4. Juli 2014)

Meinst du das Spectral 8.0 in schwarz mit Renthal Cockpit?


----------



## Spectraltaeter (4. Juli 2014)

Nö, das 9.0 ex in rot


----------



## rnReaper (4. Juli 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Frisch zurück von der 1. Ausfahrt. Geiles Fahrgefühl Anhang anzeigen 296542
> 
> Happy Trails!



Moment.. ist dass das Hoesch Gelände?


----------



## maniac66 (4. Juli 2014)

Gut erkannt. Phoenix West um genau zu sein


----------



## rnReaper (5. Juli 2014)

Dann werde ich wohl mal an der Bittermark und HSBurg die Augen nach einem weißen Spectral aufhalten


----------



## ToppaHarley (5. Juli 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl mal an der Bittermark und HSBurg die Augen nach einem weißen Spectral aufhalten



...bald auch nach einem Specki AL 7.0 in raw. Ich bin Dortmunder!  
LT ist bei mir KW30 und bleibt auch hoffentlich dabei


----------



## maniac66 (5. Juli 2014)

Cool, evtl. trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## marcotrainito (5. Juli 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Tour.


----------



## Thiel (5. Juli 2014)

Sieht heiß aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen!

Heute zweite Runde mit 49,71 km und 876 Höhenmeter mit dem neuen Bike gedreht!




Ziel war Spass haben und alles in Griffweite zu bringen!





Was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt ist, dass alle Funktionen pro Seite auf einem Grundträger sind!

-- spart Platz und so finde ich sieht auch gut aus. (Kenn ich so nicht bei meinem 26" mit der XT Gruppe)


----------



## Jogi1968 (6. Juli 2014)

ups Falsche Taste!! 

.... XT Gruppe)









Was mir besonders gefällt ist, dass man die Schaltung getrennt ausrichten kann!





Auf der andern Seite geht das nicht, ist aber nicht nötig, so glaub ich!









Beim durchlesen der Firmenunterlagen von Canyon bin ich auch auf ein interessantes Detail gestoßen.
Man kann die Kette mit einem Druckknopf am Schaltwerk entlasten, was für den Ausbau des Hinterrades von Vorteil ist.

Kannte ich so auch nicht.








(Druckknopf mit Schlossabbildung)





So alles an seinen Platz (Für mich). 



 

 

 

 

 

 



Die Bremseneinstellung war auch so ein Ding für sich. Aber geht jetzt auch sehr gut, muss mich aber noch mehr beim bergab fahren umstellen, denn man hat einfach mehr Vortrieb mit dem 29" wie ich es bis jetzt von meinem 26" kenne.






So fertig für heute!

Bei meiner nächsten Fahrt kommen die Dämpfer an die Reihe und der Luftdruck in den Reifen.

Bei Auslieferung waren 3 bar im Reifen, bin jetzt auf 2,5 bar, ist mir aber persönlich immer noch zu hart.

Also schönen Tag noch.


----------



## fatal_error (6. Juli 2014)

Hier ein paar (schlechte) Handy Bilder von meiner kleinen ersten ausfahrt mit dem 9.0 EX.


----------



## kryos (10. Juli 2014)

Gelöscht - falscher Thread


----------



## Stefan-S (11. Juli 2014)

Auf dem Weg zum Gardasee..


----------



## sorny (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (15. Juli 2014)

Nach der Tour heute mal n bisschen mit dem Farbpinsel gespielt.


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Juli 2014)

Auf die schnelle mal ein Handyfoto. Entstanden an der Hohensyburg. Kaiser Wilhelm lässt grüßen.


----------



## rnReaper (24. Juli 2014)

Ja geil .. Grüße zurück


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Juli 2014)

Warste gestern auch da am Start?  ich so gg 21 Uhr als es langsam kühler wurde...


----------



## rnReaper (24. Juli 2014)

Gestern nicht, nein. Das stammt von letzter Woche


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Juli 2014)

achso :-D du hast nen 29er oder?


----------



## rnReaper (24. Juli 2014)

Röschtösch erkannt


----------



## maniac66 (24. Juli 2014)

Schon witzig... Wir sind wohl alle öfter mal rund um Syburg unterwegs, aber sind uns bisher nie begegnet. Jetzt wo ich die Bikes kenne, werden ich mal die Augen offen halten. cu on the trails...


----------



## rnReaper (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich da im Umkreis bin, bin ich meistens an der Bittermark.
Die Syburg war nur mal so ein Tagestripp von zuhause aus. 
Irgendwann fahren wir uns gegenseitig um


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Juli 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Wenn ich da im Umkreis bin, bin ich meistens an der Bittermark.
> Die Syburg war nur mal so ein Tagestripp von zuhause aus.
> Irgendwann fahren wir uns gegenseitig um


Bittermark ist klasse!  Ich wohne im Süden von Dortmund. Auf meiner großen Runde fahr ich über den Niederhofer Wald, Bittermark, Wannebachtal, Syburg, Westhofen zurück über Holzen. Immer schön betucht kleine aber feine Trails zu erwishen. Dann sollte man vll mal ne Dortmunder Spectral Runde anzetteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich komme aus Wellinghofen und bin auch oft in der von dir genannten Gegend unterwegs. Startpunkt ist immer das Augustinum, von da aus gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Also wer Bock auf 'ne Tour hat einfach melden, habe die nächsten Wochen massig Zeit


----------



## maniac66 (24. Juli 2014)

Na, wer weiß wo ich bin...?


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Juli 2014)

Das ist doch Nähe Pumpspeicherwerk überm Hengsteysee? Sone kleine Klippe. Perfekt zum chillen


----------



## maniac66 (24. Juli 2014)

Der Mann kennt sich aus


----------



## rnReaper (24. Juli 2014)

Muss man immer noch durch den Zaun durch schlüpfen? Als ich das letzet mal dort war, war es noch untersagt dort zu sein und n absoluter Geheimtipp


----------



## rnReaper (24. Juli 2014)

Ab heute auch unterwegs mit neuen Pedalen (Saint) und neuen Griffen (Spank) .. Nur leider in nicht so guter Qualität


----------



## maniac66 (24. Juli 2014)

Nein, da führt ein ganz regulärer  Weg hin.


----------



## rnReaper (24. Juli 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Nein, da führt ein ganz regulärer  Weg hin.



Schade 
Man konnte mal den Zickzack weg zum Kanal runter durch ein Schlupfloch verlassen.
Dann musste man n Stück runter klettern und kam auf die Felsen .. DA war man ungestört für sich (Oder zu zweit )


----------



## varadero (29. Juli 2014)

Mich würden Bilder vom weißen Spectral 29" interessieren (nicht nur die drinnen direkt aus dem Karton) - hat da keiner was für mich?

Danke
Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (29. Juli 2014)

Bitte sehr


----------



## rnReaper (29. Juli 2014)

Man nennt es auch -- "Das Chamäleon" .. Babämm


----------



## carasc (29. Juli 2014)




----------



## maniac66 (31. Juli 2014)

Erste Probe Fahrt nach dem Gabel Update. Fazit: Um Längen besser und sieht auch noch geiler aus!


----------



## maniac66 (1. August 2014)

Auch zu Hause kann der Urlaub schön sein....


----------



## Flo4479 (1. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Auch zu Hause kann der Urlaub schön sein....


Mit Adiletten wärs perfekt gewesen


----------



## Pinguix (6. August 2014)

Mein Spectral 7.9 konnte ich endlich auch auf- und gleich umbauen. Getauscht wurde gleich der Laufradsatz zu BOR 1388AM Cold Black und die Bremsanlage zu XT. Durch die passenden Adapter hängen die Shifter nun am I-Spec (außer die Reverb da es außer der Bastellösung meines Wissens nach keine Adapter zur I-spec Montage gibt). Die vordere Bremsleitung wird auch noch gekürzt..
Eimal der Ausgangszustand.



Und der momentane Zustand.


----------



## mfleschler (7. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem hier sehr viele das Spectral fahren, würdet ihr mir mit 1,84m und 80kg 29" oder 27,5" empfehlen? 29" wären momentan noch verfügbar. Ich fahre momentan ein Cannondale Sl Trail 1. Habe mir das Radon Slide 130 9.0 zusenden lassen, das ist schon geil aber in L riesig. Und irgendwie will ich einfach lieber ein Canyon...
Wenns geht würde ich nur single trails fahren aber geht natürlich nicht immer da in der Nähe wenig ist. Gestern sind wir den Rodalbener Felsenwanderweg gefahren, der ist schon heftig mit seinen Felsen und Wurzeln. Denke das ist dann zu wuselig für ein 29er oder was meint ihr?
Auf die neuen Spectral Modelle warten?


----------



## carasc (7. August 2014)

Das 29" ist zumindest in Größe s richtig wendig. das 27,5" wird wohl noch verspielter sein aber wie gesagt selbst das 29" geht auf engen trails richtig gut.


----------



## maniac66 (7. August 2014)

Kann ich auch für Grösse L bestätigen! Die Frage ist immer, was erwarte ich vom zukünftigen Bike..? Will ich max Fun auf den Trails, abdrücken von jeder Wurzel, Manual durch jede Kuhle..? Oder ist mir auch der Uphill wichtig und möchte ich im Downhill sicher und schnell unten ankommen? Bin mein (Bike) Leben lang 26" gefahren und möchte jetzt als Tourenfahrer die Vorteile eines 29" nicht mehr missen...


----------



## mfleschler (7. August 2014)

Hi, danke für eure Meinungen. Mir ist nicht nur downhill wichtig sondern auch uphill. Wie groß bist du maniac66? Könntest du dir auch Größe M vorstellen? Tendenz: Spectral 6.9 in M momentan, L könnte aber auch gehen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. August 2014)

Bei 1,84 geht unter L nix beim Spectral!
Und es ist garantiert nicht nur für Abfahrt und  Spaß ausgelegt, sondern eben auch. Sprich das perfekte Trailbike. Suchst du ne Klettermaschine musst du in den XC Markt gucken...

Ich bin 1,84m groß, 88er SL und fahre ein Spectral AL 7.0 in L. Damit bin ich insgesamt sogar schneller unterwegs als mit meinem vorherigen Torque... Sagt wohl alles zur Potenz


----------



## maniac66 (7. August 2014)

Ich fahre bei 1,85m Grösse L und bin absolut glücklich damit. Genau die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die ich immer gesucht habe


----------



## Pinguix (7. August 2014)

Ich fahr auch das L bei 1,88m! Finds hammer, klettert ausgezeichnet und ist aufm Trail ne Macht!


----------



## mfleschler (7. August 2014)

Hey danke für eure Meinungen. Wenn ihr sagt ihr fahrt es in L meint ihr auch in 29 zoll oder?
Hab ja das Radon slide 130 9.0 getestet in L und das war riesig im Vergleich zu meinem Cannondale 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (8. August 2014)

Gern geschehen. Ja es ist die Rede vom 29" Spectral AL


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. August 2014)

jau - 1,9m und Rahmengröße L passt mir bestens.
Hatte auch das 29er Slide in L mal getestet: fühle mich persönlich auf dem Specki "besser aufgehoben".


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. August 2014)

Ich fahr nen 650B... 29er nicht getestet...


----------



## mfleschler (9. August 2014)

Danke Danke Danke,

nun warte ich noch auf die Rückzahlung des Slide. Dhl hat gazn toll ausgeliefert mit schönen Kratzern. Bin mal gespannt wann das Geld wieder da ist. Ich habe übrigens eine Email von Canyon bekommen, dass nächste Woche die neuen Bikes vorgestellt werden und das alte günstiger werden könnte. Die Produktion der neuen beginnt in KW37. Ich wollte eigentlich das 6.9 das sollte mir allemal reichen ich fahre nicht so oft und gekonnt wie ihr. Nun wart ich mal noch die Woche ab obs billiger wird? und erfreue mich meinem leichten hardtail^^
Abwarten kann ichs trotzdem kaum


----------



## marcotrainito (9. August 2014)

Hallo, habe heute meinen Umbau auf 1x10 fast abgeschlossen. So die ersten Fotos der ganzen Sache. 


 


 


 

Umbauten die bislang durchgeführt worden sind:
- Renthal Duo Vorbau 50mm
- Renthal Fatbar Lite
- Mirfe 32er KB
- Mirfe 42er Ritzel
- Umwerfer demontiert
- Reverb FB auf die linke Seite unter den Lenker verlegt
- Conti MKII am VR gegen einen Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 SG ausgetauscht
- Marshguard am VR installiert

Leider läuft die 1x10 Schaltung noch nicht. Ich habe Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk die ich hoffentlich noch lösen kann. Wenn ich auf dem 36er Ritzel bin steht das obere Schaltwerksröllchen neben dem 42er und ich kann nicht auf das 42er schalten. Aufgrund meiner nicht vorhanden Erfahrung komme ich so nicht weiter und habe im Forum um Hilfe gebeten. Problem seht ihr hier:



 

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Lösung. Wenn mal alles läuft mache ich mal schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hips (9. August 2014)

@marcotrainito
Das Schaltwerk muss ja auch komplett neu eingestellt werden bei veränderter Kassette, wobei 2 Punkte zu beachten sind.
Insbesondere muss die B-tension Schraube, welche den Abstand vom oberen Schaltröllchen zur Kassette regelt richtig eingestellt werden. Die Zugspannung und Endanschläge sollten prinzipiell noch richtig stehen. Trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen dies noch einmal zu kontrollieren.
Zusätzlich muss kontrolliert werden, ob die Länge der Kette noch zur neuen Übersetzung (und erweitertem Abstand zur Kassette) passt, da sonst schnell das Schaltwerk abreißt.

Shimano hat eine recht gute technische Dokumentation - damit kann eigentlich nichts schiefgehen.


----------



## maniac66 (9. August 2014)

Mit der einzelnen silbernen Schlitzschraube (die auf deinem Photo gut zu sehen ist) kannst du den Abstand der oberen Leitrolle zum Ritzel einstellen. Wegen der Größe des Ritzels (42 Zähne) musst du die Schraube wahrscheinlich bis zum Anschlag rein drehen. Damit sollte es gehen.


----------



## marcotrainito (9. August 2014)

Danke für die Tips. Ja war die Schraube. Leider ist diese zu kurz. Habe im Baumarkt eine längere Schraube besorgt. Morgen wird weiter geschraubt. Bei meinen stümperhaften Versuchen habe an alle Schrauben gedreht, was zur Folge hat, dass ich alles neu einstellen muss. Positiv, danach kenne ich alle zusammenhänge und kann wenigstens ein Schaltwerk einstellen.
Bezüglich der Kettenlänge habe ich eigentlich keine Bedenken, vorher hatte ich vorne ein 38 KB drauf. Ich habe vorne an Umfang verloren und hinten zugelegt. Aber ich werde es prüfen.


----------



## Jogi1968 (12. August 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend zusammen!
Das was ich jetzt schreibe, wollte ich eigentlich nie machen. Ich habe es mir aber seit gestern Abend, so denke ich, gut überlegt - da ich noch nicht so lange im Forum aktiv bin. Es gibt, so glaube ich, mehrere Gründe sich für ein gutes MTB zu entscheiden, einer ist mit Sicherheit die Ästhetik und Geometrie eines MTB, deshalb finde ich dieses in Türkise Folie gehüllte SPECTRAL schon sehr schwierig. Ein weiter Grund für ein SPECTRAL 27,5" oder 29" ist mit Sicherheit die Technik und hier kauft jeder nach seinem Geldbeutel oder Gusto, um im Anschluss das eine oder andere zu optimieren und hier kann man sagen, dass ich hier wirklich einige  hervorragende Umbauten gesehen habe, die auch in Hinblick auf die verwendeten Materialien echt so gut sind, dass sich Canyon die ruhig einmal ansehen sollte. Aber der Umbau 1 zu 10 geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. Meine Empfehlung - die XT Gruppe bringt bei Ebay gut und gerne 200 - 300€ und ein Umbau auf eine 32 zu 10-42, wenn man gut einkauft, sollte man mit 800€ hinkommen. Und dann hat man auch richtig Spassss! Sorry, aber das wird so nicht lange gut gehen und ist auch am Sinn vorbei und von der Optik auch eher wie mit dem Hammer geschraubt. Aber bitte nicht böse sein, es soll kein Angriff sondern nur konstruktiv sein. LG Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eznitram (13. August 2014)

Auf den Fotos stehen die Spectrals immer, das erzeugt doch den völlig falschen Eindruck 
Ich denke jetzt ist es mit der Bastelei auch genug. Der finale Stand:


----------



## hometrails (13. August 2014)

Geilo! Rabenberg?


----------



## Eznitram (13. August 2014)

Ja, das ist tatsächlich Rabenberg. Unglaublich, dass man sowas in einem Bild erkennen kann... Oder war das nur geraten?


----------



## knuspi (13. August 2014)

@Eznitram: Schönes Bild und schickes Bike. Du kannst den jetztigen Stand auch gerne nochmal in einem stehenden Bild posten 

Nach Rabenberg gehe ich diesen Monat auch noch. Ist für mich das erste mal dort. Lohnt es sich?


----------



## hometrails (13. August 2014)

Absolut!


----------



## Eznitram (13. August 2014)

Es hängt davon ab, welche Art des Mountainbikings du magst. Rabenberg ist ein Trailcenter. Es gibt keinen Lift. Jeden Höhenmeter den du abfahren willst, musst du früher oder später auch wieder selbst hochtreten.
Wenn dir das gefällt, ist Rabenberg super. Die Strecken gibt’s mit unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Alles was man springen könnte, lässt sich auch überrollen, falls einen der Mut verlässt. Die Trails sind größtenteils für Wanderer gesperrt.
Ich habe 2.5 Stunden Anfahrt mit dem Auto und bin trotzdem öfters dort. Ich denke damit ist klar, was ich davon halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (13. August 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Es hängt davon ab, welche Art des Mountainbikings du magst. Rabenberg ist ein Trailcenter. Es gibt keinen Lift. Jeden Höhenmeter den du abfahren willst, musst du früher oder später auch wieder selbst hochtreten.
> Wenn dir das gefällt, ist Rabenberg super. Die Strecken gibt’s mit unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Alles was man springen könnte, lässt sich auch überrollen, falls einen der Mut verlässt. Die Trails sind größtenteils für Wanderer gesperrt.
> Ich habe 2.5 Stunden Anfahrt mit dem Auto und bin trotzdem öfters dort. Ich denke damit ist klar, was ich davon halte.


Eigentlich genau mein Ding, aber die Anfahrt aus dem Ruhrgebiet ist leider zu lang  Eventuell mal über's WKND...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. August 2014)

Will jetzt nicht noch mehr offtopic werden, aber was bitte ist WKND?

Ansonsten versuch es mal hier: http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de Ist näher am Ruhrpott.


----------



## maniac66 (13. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht noch mehr offtopic werden, aber was bitte ist WKND?
> 
> Ansonsten versuch es mal hier: http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de Ist näher am Ruhrpott.


WKND=Weekend  Danke für den Tipp,  Bad Endbad steht ganz oben auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Jogi1968 (13. August 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend.

Für den Fall, dass mal jemand Lust an einer geführten Tour in und um Koblenz hat, einfach melden. Hier gibt es Höhen und Tiefen satt, für MTB, Körper und Geist. Die Touren die ich hier so fahre, haben einen Umfang von 40 - 60km und 900 -1500 Höhenmetern. Wenn es meine Zeit zulässt, mach ich das so 2 mal in der Woche. Unterkunft kann ich leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## knuspi (14. August 2014)

@Eznitram: Danke für den Bericht, hört sich super an und sollte dann auch genau mein Ding sein. Bin kein Liftfahrer und fahre auch gerne mal bergauf. Anfahrt ist für mich auch 2,5 Stunden. Vielleicht bin ich ja dann auch öfter mal dort


----------



## fatal_error (24. August 2014)

Ich bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus Österreich. 
Für einen Fischkop ganz aus dem Norden von Deutschland sind die Berge da unten schon echt sehr beeindruckend. 

Zuerst waren wir auf einem Campingplatz am Achensee (Kein Lift für Bikes!!!)
Der See liegt auf knapp 1000hm und alles was man ab da den Berg hochfährt ist echt brutal (für mich!).
Bei 1600hm ging bei mir nix mehr. Erkannte meinen Körper bei der höhe überhaupt nicht mehr wieder 

Einen Tag haben wir dann ein Abstecher nach Saalbach gemacht. 
4h Liftkarte gekauft und los ging es. 
Mit dem Schattenbergexpress auf 2000hm rauf. 
Dann für den legendären Hackelbergtrail entschieden. 
Also noch mal die 200-300hm hoch zur Westgipfel Bergstation.

Ich würde den Trail als geil, extrem holperig und extrem Lang beschreiben. 
Der oberste Teil ist wie ein altes Waschbrett. Bremshubbel an Bremshubbel!
Nach ca. 4km hatte ich schon keine kraft mehr in den Händen. 
Was leider einem Abgang über den Lenker zur folge hatte. 
Zum Glück hatte ich auch trotz "nur" Spectral Panzer + Fullface + Knie/Schienbeinschoner an. 
Trotzdem den linken arm komplett abgeschürft, rechte Hand verstaucht und große blaue Flecken.
Im Nachhinein hätte für die Strecke lieber mein FRX genommen. 

Fazit aber: das Spectral ist ein sau geiles Bike 
Meine Wunden heilen und ich muss unbedingt wieder nach Saalbach.


----------



## maniac66 (24. August 2014)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Ich bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus Österreich.
> Für einen Fischkop ganz aus dem Norden von Deutschland sind die Berge da unten schon echt sehr beeindruckend.
> 
> Zuerst waren wir auf einem Campingplatz am Achensee (Kein Lift für Bikes!!!)
> ...


Das sieht nach jede Menge Spaß aus...


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ste2014 (24. August 2014)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> So jetzt noch Berg runter!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 303121



Mit dem Blick auf Koblenz.


----------



## marcotrainito (27. August 2014)

Hier der aktuelle Ausbauzustand:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











1x10 Umbau mit Hope 30er KB. Kassette im original Zustand.


----------



## ToppaHarley (27. August 2014)

Ende der Woche bzw Anfang nächster Woche bekomme ich meine 2015er Marzocchi 350 CR mit Espresso Coating. 
Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf butterweiche Funktion und natura Aussehen des neuen Coatings. 
Ich werde natürlich berichten und Fotos bereitstellen. 

Btw jemand Interesse an einer 2014er Fox 32 Talas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiGMTB (29. August 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Hier der aktuelle Ausbauzustand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, hat der Umbau auf 11-42 schließlich funktioniert? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Schaltverhalten etc.?


----------



## Jogi1968 (29. August 2014)

Sieht sehr sauber aus!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jogi


----------



## marcotrainito (30. August 2014)

TobiGMTB schrieb:


> Hi, hat der Umbau auf 11-42 schließlich funktioniert? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Schaltverhalten etc.?


Hallo Tobi,

Nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, deswegen habe ich die Kassette wieder auf 11/36 umgebaut und auf ein 30er KB umgebaut. Jetzt passt es für mich ziemlich gut. 

Grüße Marco


----------



## TobiGMTB (30. August 2014)

Hi Marco, das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Denke für den ein oder anderen längeren Anstieg ist mir das aber doch zu anstrengend  Bei einem Kumpel hat das mit einem SLX Shadow Plus Schaltwerk eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert... Muss mir das mal nochmal genauer anschauen. 30 - 11-42 würde eigentlich meine komplette Bandbreite abdecken


----------



## Jogi1968 (31. August 2014)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen!

Heute habe ich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit.





Habe das Bike gute 8 Wochen und bin ca. 900 km und 14000 hm gefahren und kann sagen, dass ich den Kauf nicht bereue!

Zum Fahrwerk habe ich ja noch keine Auskunft geben!

Die 34er Fox lässt sich sehr gut einstellen, sie ist jetzt mit 140 PSI befüllt!





Bei der Einstellung merkt man auch richtig dem Unterschied zwischen C T D.




Der Dämpfer ist auf Grund seiner Einstellmöglichkeit so ein Ding für sich! Aber Top, wenn man seine persönliche Einstellung gefunden hat. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man im DESCEND Mod auf die 3er Unterteilung verzichten können. Da ich eher ein Hirnloser Plattformkeuler bin!!! Fahre ihn mit 185 PSI!













REBOUND habe ich vorne wie auch hinten genau auf Mitte eingestellt.

Reifendruck bei 29" mal 2,40 bereite, ist vorne 2,7bar und hinten 2,4bar, ist für mich bei dem Fahrwerk okay!

Für mich gehört zum Fahrwerk auch die Plattform! Ich habe jetzt die SIXPACK Icon -AL- Plattform-Pedale und bin sehr zufrieden, an meinen 26" hatte ich die SPANK Spike DH/Freeride Pedale, hier ergab sich aber ein kleines Problem. Da man auf Grund einer Verdickung am Ende der Plattform nicht mehr so sauber den Fuß aufstellen kann. Jetzt ist genug Platz da!





Als Schuh benutze ich den FIVE TEN Impact VXi Bike Schuh Team Black, hat eine schöne breite Sohle.









Somit habe ich jetzt alles berichtet! Euch noch einen schönen Tag und alllzeit gute Fahrt!

MfG Jogi


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. September 2014)

Gestern kam meine neue 2015er Marzocchi 350 CR mit Espresso Coating an.
Heute wurden vor dem ersten ride out die ersten Bilder geschossen.

Bei Lust nach mehr schaut euch bitte mein Fotoalbum an: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69771

Für einen kleinen Vorgeschmack:





PS Das Teil läuft wirklich super. Einen kleinen Bericht werde ich noch im "Canyon Spectral AL 2014"-Thread verfassen.


----------



## Thiel (4. September 2014)

*Jogi1968* wenn deine Pumpe stimmt, hast du vorne viel zu viel Druck drinnen. Es erschließt sich mir auch nicht ganz, wieso man vorne mehr als wie hinten fährt. Hinten wird der Reifen deutlich mehr belastet als wie vorne.


----------



## Jogi1968 (4. September 2014)

Hallo Thiel

Ich weis, hört sich komisch an, aber ich komme sehr gut zurecht mit dieser Befüllung, natürlich in Verbindung mit meiner Dämpfereinstellung. Ich habe auf den Strecken die ich Fahre sehr häufig Steinkanten, die ich mit dem höheren Luftdruck im Vorderrad besser anfahren und überwinden kann. Muss nicht richtig sein, ich komm aber so besser zurecht.

Meine Pumpe ist okay, aber nicht so wichtig, da ich immer hart auf Pumpe und mit SmartGauge D2 - Luftdruckprüfer von Topeak sehr genau arbeiten kann.

Hilft mir auch auf der Strecke, da ich im Rucksack die RaceRocket MT Minipumpe von Topeak habe. So kann ich meine Luft für längere Streckenveränderungen auch genauer anheben oder senken.

Aber ich würde mich natürlich auch über Tipps die konstruktiv sind sehr freuen.


----------



## Brauseklaus (5. September 2014)

@ToppaHarley: Sehr schickes Bike!

(Nach meinem ) eins der besten 

Jetzt vorne noch 1-fach (z.B. ne RF Turbine oder sram) und nen anderen Dämpfer und das Ding ist rund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (5. September 2014)

@Brauseklaus Danke dir! Ja, das eigene muss aber auch das schickste für einen sein, oder?  
1-fach möchte ich nicht fahren, obwohl es sicherlich nicht schlecht ist. Mit dem Float bin ich aktuell noch recht zufrieden, da ich mir einen anderen Spacer eingebaut habe, um die Luftkammer zu verkleinern. 
Die Gabel ist aber echt eine Wucht!


----------



## hometrails (6. September 2014)

Welchen Spacer hast du verbaut? Hast du welche über, die du vlt. veräußern magst?


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. September 2014)

Den größten, aber damit bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob das der richtige ist. Werde wohl noch etwas rumprobieren... Deswegen kann ich aktuell leider noch keinen spacer veräußern... Sorry!


----------



## janmerker (6. September 2014)

Hi,
mein Spectral müsste nächste nächste Woche eintrudeln.
Ich habe etwas durch den Threat gestöbert und gesehn, dass einige eine Pike verbaut haben.
Das war auch mein erster Gedanke: 32er Talas raus und ne Mattoc oder Pike rein. Ganz einfach wegen der Steifigkeit. 
Als ich in Koblenz nachgefragt hatte ob sich das auf die Garantie auswirken würde, konnte er mir keine genaue Antwort darauf geben.
Nun würd ich gerne wissen ob von euch jemand ne Ahnung hat, wie sich das mit der Garantie verhält und wie es sich aufs Fahrverhalten auswirkt.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich DH, weshalb ich auch zu etwas mehr Steifigkeit in der Gabel tendieren würde.

Ich freu mich so auf das Rad. Konnte mit das Letzte schwarze in Größe L sichern.

lg, Jan


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. September 2014)

Wenn du DH fährst solltest du dir das definitiv überlegen ne steifere Gabel zu nehmen, wobei du ne 32 auch nicht durchbrechen wirst. Geht halt einfach nur ums Gefühl. 

Ganz genau weiss ich es nicht, aber warum solltest du die Garantie auf den Rahmen verlieren, wenn du eine andere Gabel einbaust? Das Canyon Enduro Team fährt auch dickere 160mm Gabeln im Soectral (zB Fox 34)


----------



## janmerker (6. September 2014)

Dass das Enduroteam die 160er Gabeln fährt war ja auch mein Argument dafür, dass es kein Problem sein sollte. Jedoch wird der Rahmen nicht so verkauft. Durch die Änderung der Einbaulänge wird der Rahmen anders belastet. Im Falle eines Schadens am Rahmen verfällt also evtl. die Garantie.
Auf der Eurobike konnte mir auch nicht wirklich weitergeholfen werden. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass es eigentlich kein Problem seitens der Belastung sein dürfte, wegen der Garantie wusste er jedoch auch nichts.
Fährt jemand die 150mm Pike im Spectral?

Evtl. werde ich einfach mal ne Mail an den Service schicken. Von dem Onlinesevice von Canyon bin ich jedoch etwas entnervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (6. September 2014)

Meine Erfahrung bei diesem Thema mit Canyon ist dass immer die Garantie erlischt wenn man andere Komponenten verbaut als von Canyon vorgesehen. Also die unmittelbar Einfluss auf die Geo/Kinematik/Rahmenstabilität haben (könnten). Dazu zählen Gabel/Dämpfer natürlich in erster Linie. Gemacht hab ichs trotzdem, passiert is nix. Selbst wenn, Rahmen ohne Gabel hinschicken, kann dir niemand nachweisen welche Gabel du drin gefahren bist.


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. September 2014)

Danke für deine Erfahrungen @potzblitzer 
Außerdem ist das bei Plus 1, 2 cm mehr Federweg wohl gar nicht soooo das Problem... Man baut ja keine Doppelbrücke ein


----------



## janmerker (6. September 2014)

Ist hier jemand aus der region Hunsrück, pfalz oder eifel vertreten und kennt schöne AM/enduro touren?


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. September 2014)

YYWaqlq0a1


----------



## hometrails (6. September 2014)

DH mit nem Specki?


----------



## janmerker (6. September 2014)

Ich habe mich etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich DH, mit einem DH Bike und habe mir jetzt zusätzlich ein Spectral als Tourenrad gekauft.
Jedoch wäre etwas mehr Steifigkeit beim Tourenrad nicht schlecht, da mein Fahrstil vom härteren Einsatz geprägt ist und ich eine Doppelbrücke gewohnt bin.
Wenn man dann mit dieser 32er nur auf nem Parkplatz fährt, fühlt es sich beim Bremsen schon arg wackelig an.


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. September 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> YYWaqlq0a1


Nice... Da hat sich meine Tastensperre wohl gelöst


----------



## mfleschler (8. September 2014)

Hi Jan,

den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben muss man gefahren haben wenn man so nahe wohnt.
Auf dem Donnersberg hab ich mittlerweile superschöne Singletrails entdeckt die mir jedesmal wieder Spaß bereiten.
Ansonsten sind wir vor zwei Tagen die MTB 4 im Pfälzer Wald gefahren, den neuen Mountainbikepremiumtrail. Dieses Prädikat haben nur zwei Trails in Deutschland. Anfangs war ich skeptisch und dann hellauf begeistert. Die Abfahrten und Anstiege vor Frankenstein sind der Hammer.


----------



## rnReaper (15. September 2014)

Bevor nix kommt, lieber n qualitativ niedriges Bild aus Olsberg


----------



## janmerker (15. September 2014)

Ich habe von canyon nun gesagt bekommen, dass ich ne 150mm pike einbauen kann( oder eine gabel bis zu dieser einbaulänge), ohne dass die garantie erlischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indiostar (16. September 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Bevor nix kommt, lieber n qualitativ niedriges Bild aus Olsberg


Hi rnReaper, Was haste denn fürn Sattel? Sieht angenehm aus...


----------



## rnReaper (16. September 2014)

Isn Trekkingsattel für längere Touren.
http://www.amazon.de/Velo-Sattel-Plush-Channel-262x165/dp/B001CVD9YU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=velo plush
Viel Komfort und hohe Langlebigkeit für kleines Geld.


----------



## indiostar (16. September 2014)

Fein...


----------



## maniac66 (20. September 2014)

So, habe mich mal selbst beschenkt. Das sind ja bekanntlich die schönsten Geschenke sagt man.... Also fix montiert und ab auf den Hometrail. Jetzt habe ich endlich das (für mich) perfekte Cockpit gefunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Meinungen...?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (21. September 2014)

Funktion und Gewicht sind Top, optisch gefallen mir die Renthal Sachen nicht so, aber das liegt ja zum Glück im Auge des Betrachters....
Daher: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem eigenen Geschenk...


----------



## maniac66 (21. September 2014)

Danke! Da stimme ich dir voll zu, die Optik muss man mögen. Ich habe verschiedene Lenker & Vorbauten ausprobiert und komme mit der aktuellen Kombi immer noch am besten zurecht.


Happy Trails!


----------



## janmerker (21. September 2014)

Hi,

fährt jemand von euch ne Kettenführung am Spectral? 
Bin gerade nach 2-fach Führungen am schauen. Welche Aufnahmen hat der Rahmen denn? Auf der Canyon HP hab ich zumindest mal nichts gefunden.


----------



## kommaklar (21. September 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> So, habe mich mal selbst beschenkt. Das sind ja bekanntlich die schönsten Geschenke sagt man.... Also fix montiert und ab auf den Hometrail. Jetzt habe ich endlich das (für mich) perfekte Cockpit gefunden
> Meinungen...?



Sehr schön!
Jetzt muss nur noch alles an eine Schelle, damit etwas Ordnung rein kommt...
Mir persönlich würde eine komplett schwarze Ausführung mehr Zusagen.



@*janmerker*


> Hi,
> fährt jemand von euch ne Kettenführung am Spectral?
> Bin gerade nach 2-fach Führungen am schauen. Welche Aufnahmen hat der Rahmen denn? Auf der Canyon HP hab ich zumindest mal nichts gefunden.



Die 2015 Modelle haben ja bei der Auslieferung schon welche verbaut.* Klick*
Vielleicht werden die bald einzeln verkauft!


----------



## janmerker (21. September 2014)

Das hatte ich bei Canyon schon nachgefragt, da hieß es, dass das bis mitte der nächsten Saison dauern könnte, bis es die einzeln gibt. 
Die Aufnahme ist auf jeden Fall schon am 14er Rahmen vorhanden. 
Aber ist eine ISCG03 oder 05 vorhanden, weiß das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (21. September 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Jetzt muss nur noch alles an eine Schelle, damit etwas Ordnung rein kommt...
> Mir persönlich würde eine komplett schwarze Ausführung mehr Zusagen.
> 
> ...


Das mit einer Schelle ist bei Avid sicher besser gelöst. Zumindest die Schalthebel kann ich mit I-spec Adaptern an die XT Bremsen bringen. Dann bleibt leider noch der Reverb Auslösehebel solo... Aber mit Avid habe ich leider sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht 


Happy Trails!


----------



## maniac66 (21. September 2014)

janmerker schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bei Canyon schon nachgefragt, da hieß es, dass das bis mitte der nächsten Saison dauern könnte, bis es die einzeln gibt.
> Die Aufnahme ist auf jeden Fall schon am 14er Rahmen vorhanden.
> Aber ist eine ISCG03 oder 05 vorhanden, weiß das jemand?


Die gleiche Antwort bezüglich der Kefü habe ich auch von Canyon erhalten. Ich fahre aktuell die Bionicon cGuide eco und bin echt zufrieden damit. Die Canyon hat den Vorteil, dass sie cleaner (ohne Kabelbinder) zu befestigen ist. Sobald Canyon sie als Zubehör verkauft, wird aber gewechselt!




Happy Trails!


----------



## ToppaHarley (21. September 2014)

janmerker schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bei Canyon schon nachgefragt, da hieß es, dass das bis mitte der nächsten Saison dauern könnte, bis es die einzeln gibt.
> Die Aufnahme ist auf jeden Fall schon am 14er Rahmen vorhanden.
> Aber ist eine ISCG03 oder 05 vorhanden, weiß das jemand?


Ne iscg Aufnahme ist nicht vorhanden. C.guide funzt perfekt!


----------



## Jogi1968 (28. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen möchte mal von einem neuen Spielzeug berichten!
GoPro Hero3! 

Muss ehrlich sagen gefällt mir sehr, ist aber leider nicht meine (noch nicht), ein guter Freund hat sie mir mal über das Wochenende ausgliehen. Bin so begeistert, dass ich mir auch eine zulegen werden. Die GoPro lässt sich meiner Meinung nach sowohl über die Tasten an der Camera als auch über die GoPro-Smartphone App super steuern. Die Smartphone App ist besonders nützlich im abgesetzten Betrieb. Sie wird aber auch zum Ausrichten der GoPro vor Fahrantritt gebraucht, da die GoPro kein Dispaly hat.

Mal ein paar Beispiele:

GoPro ist hier abgestellt und ausgelöst über SamrtPhone App!





Film in Zufahrt und ausgelöst über GoPro-Smartphone App!






Film mit Brustgurt und ausgelöst über GoPro-Smartphone App!






So das war es für heute und für euch allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## maniac66 (28. September 2014)

Nettes Spielzeug. Welche ist es denn Black, Silver oder White...?


----------



## Jogi1968 (28. September 2014)

Ist die GoPro Silver!
LG Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (2. Oktober 2014)

Mal ein paar Impressionen von der Halde Großes Holz in Berg Kamen


----------



## maniac66 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ist das die Halde neben dem Kanal..?


----------



## rnReaper (3. Oktober 2014)

Jau, richtig!


----------



## maniac66 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich war diesen Sommer mal da, weil ich einiges darüber gehört hatte. Leider waren die Trails in einem sehr schlechten Zustand und ich kannte mich nicht aus. So habe ich nur einen fahrbaren Trail gefunden 


Happy Trails!


----------



## hometrails (3. Oktober 2014)

janmerker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fährt jemand von euch ne Kettenführung am Spectral?
> Bin gerade nach 2-fach Führungen am schauen. Welche Aufnahmen hat der Rahmen denn? Auf der Canyon HP hab ich zumindest mal nichts gefunden.





kommaklar schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Jetzt muss nur noch alles an eine Schelle, damit etwas Ordnung rein kommt...
> Mir persönlich würde eine komplett schwarze Ausführung mehr Zusagen.
> 
> ...





janmerker schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bei Canyon schon nachgefragt, da hieß es, dass das bis mitte der nächsten Saison dauern könnte, bis es die einzeln gibt.
> Die Aufnahme ist auf jeden Fall schon am 14er Rahmen vorhanden.
> Aber ist eine ISCG03 oder 05 vorhanden, weiß das jemand?





maniac66 schrieb:


> Die gleiche Antwort bezüglich der Kefü habe ich auch von Canyon erhalten. Ich fahre aktuell die Bionicon cGuide eco und bin echt zufrieden damit. Die Canyon hat den Vorteil, dass sie cleaner (ohne Kabelbinder) zu befestigen ist. Sobald Canyon sie als Zubehör verkauft, wird aber gewechselt!Anhang anzeigen 323464
> 
> 
> Happy Trails!


Wer will kann ja hier mal lesen:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=691714564257342&set=o.190241427675884&type=1&theater






Aber nun ja. Canyon schiebt es ja auf die AGB. Was im Netz steht (inzwischen korrigiert) ist unverbindlich. Toll.

Ach und dem lieben Canyon-Facebook-Fabian sollte ich kontaktieren. Das habe ich getan. Leider beantworten die Mails andere Mitarbeiter. Fabian hätte sie darum gebeten. Die 2015er Bikes werden ausgeliefert, also liegen die KeFü da und Canyon bekommt es nicht hin, die einzeln anzubieten. Irgendwann mal. Wer weiß.

Wir haben 2 Canyons im Keller. Einige tausend Euro sind nach Koblenz geflossen. Die Bikes an sich sind auch gut. Aber der Kundenservice. Sowas hat man meiner Meinung nach wohl noch nicht nötig. Verkaufen und gut ist. Warum mit Problemchen oder nervigen Kunden umherärgern. Und eigene Fehler (die durchaus passieren dürfen) mit ner kulanten Lösung einsehen und beseitigen?

Fazit: Die nächsten Bikes kommen mit Sicherheit NICHT aus Koblenz.

Gern können das Canyon Mitarbeiter lesen. Auch sehr gern der werte Herr Arnold selbst. Meine Kontaktdaten hat die Firma. Im übrigen ist dies natürlich alles meine zulässige, freie Meinungsäußerung, was ich (nachweislich) erlebt habe und wie die Kommunikation bei mir ankommt. Mit dem Verweis auf die AGB hat Canyon natürlich rechtlich recht. Ich unterstelle weder Betrug noch Vorsatz.


----------



## ToppaHarley (3. Oktober 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Wer will kann ja hier mal lesen:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=691714564257342&set=o.190241427675884&type=1&theater
> 
> ...



Können Beschwerden demnächst bitte direkt wieder mit Canyon abgewickelt werden? Son Hirnschwall...  Deinem örtlichen Händler musst du halt manchmal auch 5mal sagen was er machen soll bevor  er macht. Habe hier bei Canyon soweit mehr Support erleben dürfen als beim örtlichen. Peace!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle weder Betrug noch Vorsatz.


Weder noch? Das eine bedingt das andere!


----------



## kiprich (3. Oktober 2014)

hallo specki gemeinde,
habe starkes interesse an der 2015er variante, kann mir aber nicht so recht ein bild machen wie
die angebotenen farbe in der realität aussehen, vorallem stealth erschliesst sich mir nicht so recht.

kann jemand real life bilder von stealth & electric blue posten?

was ist das beim "geleakten" spectral cf für eine farbe? die ist einfach der hammer, gibts die auch fürs al?
http://enduro-mtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Canyon-Spectral-090-780x520.jpg


----------



## ToppaHarley (3. Oktober 2014)

kiprich schrieb:


> hallo specki gemeinde,
> habe starkes interesse an der 2015er variante, kann mir aber nicht so recht ein bild machen wie
> die angebotenen farbe in der realität aussehen, vorallem stealth erschliesst sich mir nicht so recht.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Es gibt einen 2015er Spectral Thread. Da solltest du eher fündig werden... Allerdings  haben aus dem Thread soweit ich weiss erst 2 Follower ein 2015er Spectral in Polished. 
Ob die Farbe des geleaketen CF 2015 zu haben sein wird halte ich für fragwürdig. Die AL Modelle für 2015 sind nämlich online und es werden erfahrungsgemäß keine Änderungen am Portfolio bezüglich der Farb- und Decalgebung während der laufenden Saison zu verzeichnen sein...


----------



## rnReaper (3. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich war diesen Sommer mal da, weil ich einiges darüber gehört hatte. Leider waren die Trails in einem sehr schlechten Zustand und ich kannte mich nicht aus. So habe ich nur einen fahrbaren Trail gefunden



Ja, das Problem ist bekannt.
Mittlerweile ist das Gebiet geteilt. Auf der eigentlichen Halde, mit der Aussichtsplattform, gab es nie legale Trails. Die Pflege war entsprechend problematisch und je nach dem was du gesehen hast, wird dir klar sein, das sich n Laie mit Sparten nicht darum kümmern kann ^^

Aber es gibt ne offizielle Strecke, die für Ortsfremde sicherlich net so leicht zu finden ist.
Verwaltet wird die durch die Downhill Buddys aus Oberaden oder Bergkamen.

Aber dort war ich auch schon länger nicht mehr - hab also keine Ahnung wie es da zZt aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin im Sommer direkt vom Kanal aus den steilen Anstieg rauf gefahren. Oben bin ich dann an einem zerfallenden Holz Element vorbei gekommen. Alles war ziemlich runtergekomen und zugewuchert. War mit einem Kumpel aus Lünen da, der leider auch nicht ortskundig war...
Es gibt ja noch so einige Halden auf denen noch ne Menge geht (z.B.Hoppenbruch).


----------



## maniac66 (4. Oktober 2014)

Hier noch Impressionen von meiner Tour gestern:


----------



## rnReaper (4. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht haben wir uns da ja gesehen? Stand da grade und hab meinen Sattelgestellt mitm Kollegen, als sich zwei den Anstieg hoch geackert haben  .. Manchmal ist die Welt so klein.

Ja.. Leider ist Teil tatsächlich schon der offizielle Teil. Der wilde Teil liegt von der Seite aus hinter den Schienen


----------



## rnReaper (4. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Hier noch Impressionen von meiner Tour gestern:



Das lade mal bitte in größer neu hoch


----------



## maniac66 (4. Oktober 2014)

Gut möglich, kann mich nicht mehr genau daran erinnern. War  wohl zu sehr mit dem knackigen Anstieg beschäftigt


----------



## maniac66 (4. Oktober 2014)

Bitteschön.


----------



## janmerker (5. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand von euch Interesse an der Fox Talas CTD Kashima aus dem Spectral SL?
Die Gabel ist noch keinen Monat alt und absolut neuwertig.

Falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt, der eine sucht: einfach melden.

Im Prinzip bin ich von der Gabel für AM-Touren echt begeistert. Jedoch nutze ich das Rad ehr als Enduro und möchte somit etwas steiferes mit mehr Reserven. Die Absenkfunktion benötige ich ebenfalls nicht, also möchte ich sie gern günstig abgeben. Vllt. freut sich ja jemand über ne günstige Fox Gabel.

Happy Trails.


----------



## rnReaper (5. Oktober 2014)

janmerker schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Interesse an der Fox Talas CTD Kashima aus dem Spectral SL?
> Die Gabel ist noch keinen Monat alt und absolut neuwertig.
> ...



Komisches Bild .. muss n Grafikfehler sein 
Versuchs mal in nem anderen Thread


----------



## janmerker (5. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, ich hoffe das ist ne akzeptable Entschuldigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (5. Oktober 2014)

janmerker schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hoffe das ist ne akzeptable Entschuldigung.


Geht doch


----------



## rnReaper (8. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Mo(n)arch (9. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöne Bikes hier. Ich hoffe, ich kann hier auch bald was posten.


----------



## varadero (11. Oktober 2014)

Spectral AL und Spectral CF 





gestern am Wildkogel/Pinzgau/Österreich:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/faktotum00/sets/72157648207773350
https://www.flickr.com/photos/varadero/sets/72157648239242489


----------



## rnReaper (12. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich war diesen Sommer mal da, weil ich einiges darüber gehört hatte. Leider waren die Trails in einem sehr schlechten Zustand und ich kannte mich nicht aus. So habe ich nur einen fahrbaren Trail gefunden
> 
> 
> Happy Trails!



Heute war ich auch mal wieder dort unterwegs und haben mir besagten Trail angeschaut. 
Kann ich persönlich nicht viel mit anfangen - war im Grunde nur ne einzige Schlitterparty, weil alles voller nassem Laub war.
Vom Trail war net viel zu sehen, außer Steine und Stümpfe, die eben ausm Laub raus schauten


----------



## Jaspero (12. Oktober 2014)

Spectral 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (12. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Heute war ich auch mal wieder dort unterwegs und haben mir besagten Trail angeschaut.
> Kann ich persönlich nicht viel mit anfangen - war im Grunde nur ne einzige Schlitterparty, weil alles voller nassem Laub war.
> Vom Trail war net viel zu sehen, außer Steine und Stümpfe, die eben ausm Laub raus schauten


Die Trails dort haben ihre besten Zeiten wohl schon hinter sich... Ein Bekannter hat mir erzählt, dass sich die MTB Abteilung eines lokalen Radsportvereines wohl früher darum gekümmert hat. Es gab dann aber wohl einiges an Stress zwischen Bikern und Spaziergängern, so dass der Spot aufgegeben wurde 


Happy Trails!


----------



## maniac66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Spectral 29.


Schönes Bike! Fährst du 1x10 oder 1 x 11..? Kann ich leider nicht so ganz erkennen.
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mich vom Umwerfer zu verabschieden, bin aber noch skeptisch


Happy Trails!


----------



## Jaspero (12. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Fährst du 1x10 oder 1 x 11..? Kann ich leider nicht so ganz erkennen.
> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mich vom Umwerfer zu verabschieden, bin aber noch skeptisch
> 
> 
> Happy Trails!



Danke! Ich fähre 1x10 mit 32 e-thirteen guidering und hinten met 11-36, mit einem hope T-rex 40t.
Ich uberleg noch wann ich einem Pike 140mm kaufen söll.


----------



## maniac66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Kombi bei längeren Anstiegen aus..? Reicht das aus..? Bin zwar nicht in dem Alpen unterwegs, aber auch nicht mehr 20 


Happy Trails!


----------



## Jaspero (12. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Kombi bei längeren Anstiegen aus..? Reicht das aus..? Bin zwar nicht in dem Alpen unterwegs, aber auch nicht mehr 20
> 
> 
> Happy Trails!



Dass reicht für mir. Hab gefahren in Morzine und sud frankreich und lange anstiegen sind kein probleem. Nur sehr steile anstiegen sind schwierig aber dann komm ich mit 30t auch nicht hoch.


----------



## maniac66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Dass reicht für mir. Hab gefahren in Morzine und sud frankreich und lange anstiegen sind kein probleem. Nur sehr steile anstiegen sind schwierig aber dann komm ich mit 30t auch nicht hoch.


Ok, ich denke ich muss es einfach mal ausprobieren, bevor ich mich entscheide... Ist das schalten auf das 40 er Ritzel kein Problem mit dem XT Schaltwerk..?


Happy Trails!


----------



## Jaspero (12. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke ich muss es einfach mal ausprobieren, bevor ich mich entscheide... Ist das schalten auf das 40 er Ritzel kein Problem mit dem XT Schaltwerk..?
> 
> 
> Happy Trails!



Nein ich hab ein longcage xt umwerfer und had die 15 und 17 gewechseld fur ein 16t ritzel.


----------



## maniac66 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ok, das ist ja ein überschaubarer Aufwand. SRAM 1x 11 ist mir als Experiment einfach zu kostspielig...


Happy Trails!


----------



## rnReaper (13. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Die Trails dort haben ihre besten Zeiten wohl schon hinter sich... Ein Bekannter hat mir erzählt, dass sich die MTB Abteilung eines lokalen Radsportvereines wohl früher darum gekümmert hat. Es gab dann aber wohl einiges an Stress zwischen Bikern und Spaziergängern, so dass der Spot aufgegeben wurde.



Klingt irgendwie seltsam.. Was haben Fußgänger auf der Strecke verloren? 
Oder wir vertauschen grade die Seiten. Dann würde es sich die Aussage auf die Halde an sich beziehen. 
Mal schauen ob ich da was offizielles finde.


----------



## maniac66 (13. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie seltsam.. Was haben Fußgänger auf der Strecke verloren?
> Oder wir vertauschen grade die Seiten. Dann würde es sich die Aussage auf die Halde an sich beziehen.
> Mal schauen ob ich da was offizielles finde.


Wie gesagt, dass habe ich über einen Freund erfahren. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr 

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (13. Oktober 2014)

Alles gut


----------



## maniac66 (15. Oktober 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Jetzt muss nur noch alles an eine Schelle, damit etwas Ordnung rein kommt...
> Mir persönlich würde eine komplett schwarze Ausführung mehr Zusagen.
> 
> ...


Du hattest vollkommen Recht! Hab mal etwas aufgeräumt am Cockpit. Schaut doch schon viel cleaner aus 

Happy Trails!


----------



## maniac66 (15. Oktober 2014)




----------



## kommaklar (15. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Du hattest vollkommen Recht! Hab mal etwas aufgeräumt am Cockpit. Schaut doch schon viel cleaner aus
> 
> Happy Trails!


Na Super... Mein Umbau Steht noch an:


----------



## maniac66 (15. Oktober 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Na Super... Mein Umbau Steht noch an:


Ok, du willst also XTR Shifter an eine Avid Bremse montieren. Damit sollte es problemlos klappen. 
Ich habe mich nach 2 nicht so guten Erfahrungen mit Avid dann doch Shimano zugewandt. Viel Spaß beim Umbau.

Happy Trails!


----------



## Jaspero (15. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


>



Sehr shön. Wann sie mit 1x10 fahren geht ist ein xt shifter ein guter upgrade.


----------



## maniac66 (15. Oktober 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Sehr shön. Wann sie mit 1x10 fahren geht ist ein xt shifter ein guter upgrade.


Ich bleibe doch erstmal bei 2x10. Eventuell ja dann im nächsten Jahr....


----------



## Jaspero (15. Oktober 2014)

2x10 is noch immer gut. 
Ich hab ne frage, warum hast du ein rev gekauft und kein pike ?


----------



## maniac66 (15. Oktober 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> 2x10 is noch immer gut.
> Ich hab ne frage, warum hast du ein rev gekauft und kein pike ?


Vor der Wahl stand ich auch erst. Ich habe mich dann aber für die Revelation entschieden, weil sie für das was ich fahre (Touren im Mittelgebirge) voll und ganz ausreicht. Eine Pike macht sicher für jemanden Sinn, der race-orientierter unterwegs ist und den Schwerpunkt in Downhill hat. Das ist bei mir sicher nicht der Fall. Ganz zu schweigen vom Mehrpreis der Pike.... Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (15. Oktober 2014)

Da hättest du doch auch die 32er Fox behalten können?


----------



## maniac66 (15. Oktober 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Da hättest du doch auch die 32er Fox behalten können?


Die Fox war mir trotz penibler Abstimmung einfach zu "unsensibel". Da gefällt mir die Rock Shox schon viel besser und optisch passt sie einfach ins Farbkonzept meines Bikes...

Happy Trails!


----------



## Jaspero (16. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Vor der Wahl stand ich auch erst. Ich habe mich dann aber für die Revelation entschieden, weil sie für das was ich fahre (Touren im Mittelgebirge) voll und ganz ausreicht. Eine Pike macht sicher für jemanden Sinn, der race-orientierter unterwegs ist und den Schwerpunkt in Downhill hat. Das ist bei mir sicher nicht der Fall. Ganz zu schweigen vom Mehrpreis der Pike.... Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Das revelation is auch besser dann die 32 von fox. Ich möchte die 34mm stanrohre gerne haben, weil die fox zu weich ist. Und ja der mehrpreis.. Ich muss mal uberlegen mit der end boss (frau) haha


----------



## rnReaper (18. Oktober 2014)

Heute war son richtiger Tag um einfach mal zu entspannen.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (18. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Heute war son richtiger Tag um einfach mal zu entspannen.


Und das ohne Helm? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rnReaper (18. Oktober 2014)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Und das ohne Helm?



Jap. Komplett ohne Schutz. Einfach mal nur ne gemütliche, langsame Runde im lokalen Wäldchen und n bisschen Hörspiel aufm Ohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (18. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Heute war son richtiger Tag um einfach mal zu entspannen.


Du Glücklicher! Bei mir beginnt jetzt erst der Feierabend 

Happy Trails!


----------



## rnReaper (18. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher! Bei mir beginnt jetzt erst der Feierabend



Selber Schuld.. Was haste auch n Job


----------



## maniac66 (18. Oktober 2014)

Irgenwie muss ich ja an die Kohle für das Hobby kommen  Morgen wird's ja auch noch mal schön! Jetzt noch ein verdientes Feierabendbier  und dann geht's Morgen raus auf den Gaul


----------



## rnReaper (18. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Irgenwie muss ich ja an die Kohle für das Hobby kommen  Morgen wird's ja auch noch mal schön! Jetzt noch ein verdientes Feierabendbier  und dann geht's Morgen raus auf den Gaul



Klingt sehr gut. So um den Mittag herum werde ich übrigens wahrscheinlich auf der Halde anzutreffen sein. Was genaues kann ich noch net genau sagen.


----------



## maniac66 (18. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir stehen Morgen die Hometrails auf dem Programm, Bittermark, Hohensyburg, Wetter, Witten  Wenn du mal darauf Bock hast, schreib mir einfach 'ne Nachricht...


----------



## rnReaper (18. Oktober 2014)

hm.. bittermark wäre auch mal wieder ne feine sache .. ich klär das und geb dir morgen bescheid


----------



## maniac66 (19. Oktober 2014)

Perfekte Tour durch den sonnig , matschigen Herbstwald Heute. Hat einfach nur Bock gemacht. Wie war denn euer Tag auf dem Bike heute...?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Happy Trails!


----------



## Jaspero (19. Oktober 2014)

Welches offset hat der pike in das spectral 29 ex version?


----------



## rnReaper (20. Oktober 2014)

Man könnte sagen, der Tag war Spectral-kulär 






Bittermark





Plateu





Sybrug





Syburg


----------



## rnReaper (20. Oktober 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Welches offset hat der pike in das spectral 29 ex version?



Falscher Thread, Kumpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (20. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Man könnte sagen, der Tag war Spectral-kulär
> 
> Sauber! Da hast du ja so Einiges an Höhenmetern abgerissen Gestern  Der Downhill von der Syburg runter zum See (die beiden letzten Bilder) ist immer noch einer meiner Favoriten in der Gegend hier. cu
> 
> ...


----------



## rnReaper (20. Oktober 2014)

War gestern tatsächlich das erste mal auf der Abfahrt. Einmal hätte es mich fast erwischt (die Kurve vor der kleinen Aussichtsplattform, mit den tiefen Stufen - zu sehr gezögert), aber spätestens beim zweiten mal, war es richtig geil


----------



## maniac66 (20. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich zuletzt oft mit schmerzenden Händen zu kämpfen hatte, heute mal neue Griffe montiert. Bin jahrelang immer recht dünne gefahren und hatte deshalb die serienmäßig verbauten Ergon GA 1 gleich runter geschmissen.
Nach der 1. kurzen Ausfahrt und etwas Anpassen der Griffposition bin ich nun doch positiv überrascht von den Ergon GE 1. Mal schauen wie sie sich auf einer lägeren Tour machen...


----------



## maniac66 (20. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> War gestern tatsächlich das erste mal auf der Abfahrt. Einmal hätte es mich fast erwischt (die Kurve vor der kleinen Aussichtsplattform, mit den tiefen Stufen - zu sehr gezögert), aber spätestens beim zweiten mal, war es richtig geil


Es gibt mehrere Trails runter vom Denkmal bis zum See, einige sogar recht verblockt, mit echten Spitzkehren die man nur durch Versetzen meistern kann.


----------



## help (20. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Man könnte sagen, der Tag war Spectral-kulär
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach mal das "XL-" und "Kategorie 3-Pickerl" weg^^


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Oktober 2014)

Grad kurzfristig auch wieder traumhaft in Herbstkulisse anner Syburg unterwegs gewesen


----------



## maniac66 (20. Oktober 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Grad kurzfristig auch wieder traumhaft in Herbstkulisse anner Syburg unterwegs gewesen


Hömma, so isset.  Hoffentlich bleibt der Indian Summer noch etwas...


----------



## hometrails (20. Oktober 2014)

Herbsttrails rocken


----------



## rnReaper (20. Oktober 2014)

help schrieb:


> Mach mal das "XL-" und "Kategorie 3-Pickerl" weg^^



Hab schon oft dran gedacht, aber wirklich gestört hat es noch net .. irgendwann sind se sicher runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zuletzt oft mit schmerzenden Händen zu kämpfen hatte, heute mal neue Griffe montiert. Bin jahrelang immer recht dünne gefahren und hatte deshalb die serienmäßig verbauten Ergon GA 1 gleich runter geschmissen.
> Nach der 1. kurzen Ausfahrt und etwas Anpassen der Griffposition bin ich nun doch positiv überrascht von den Ergon GE 1. Mal schauen wie sie sich auf einer lägeren Tour machen... Anhang anzeigen 330145
> Anhang anzeigen 330146


Die hab ich mir letztens auch in blau gegönnt und bin noch zufriedener als mit den GA


----------



## maniac66 (20. Oktober 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir letztens auch in blau gegönnt und bin noch zufriedener als mit den GA


Ich habe von den GE 1 auch nur gutes gehört und mich deshalb auch dafür entschieden, wenn der Preis auch ganz schön happig ist....  Bisher bin ich mit allen Ergon Produkten die ich nutze (Sattel und Rucksack) sehr zufrieden


----------



## Jaspero (20. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Falscher Thread, Kumpel


Tut mir leid. Du hast recht.

Schöner griffe die neue von ergon.


----------



## Idetrist (22. Oktober 2014)

So... Da ich wegen einer Kleinigkeit auf meinen Dämpfer warte und das Wetter gerade eh umschwingt, lade ich hier mal ein paar Bilder hoch. (Spectral AL 8.0) Hoffe die Qualität ist nicht allzu schlimm.


----------



## Jaspero (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich diese woche ein pike verbaut. Nur noch den dampfer?


----------



## maniac66 (26. Oktober 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Ich hab mich diese woche ein pike verbaut. Nur noch den dampfer?


Da kommt dann wohl nur der hier in Frage 





Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaspero (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich brauch der richtige tune fur das spectral. Mid tune? 
Db inline ist auch ein kandidat.


----------



## deralteser (26. Oktober 2014)

So...möchte mich hier auch verewigen.
Mein Spectral AL 6.0 2015 wurde auch bereits öfter über die trails geschossen - einfach genial das bike!


----------



## maniac66 (27. Oktober 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> So...möchte mich hier auch verewigen.
> Mein Spectral AL 6.0 2015 wurde auch bereits öfter über die trails geschossen - einfach genial das bike!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331494
> ...


Sehr geil die RAW Optik! Bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden...? Wir haben hier ja schon einen Marzocchi Fahrer und der schwärmt von ihr 
PS. Bald kann man hier ja eine Spectral Ortsgruppe Dortmund und Umgebung aufmachen


----------



## rnReaper (27. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Sehr geil die RAW Optik! Bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden...? Wir haben hier ja schon einen Marzocchi Fahrer und der schwärmt von ihr
> PS. Bald kann man hier ja eine Spectral Ortsgruppe Dortmund und Umgebung aufmachen



Habe gestern nach dir Ausschau gehalten 
War aber leider nicht wirklich lange an der Syburg 

Zurück wurde geschoben und gerollt.


----------



## Jogi (27. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Habe gestern nach dir Ausschau gehalten
> War aber leider nicht wirklich lange an der Syburg
> 
> Zurück wurde geschoben und gerollt.Anhang anzeigen 331614



Autsch! Da wird wohl in Zukunft immer ein Mini-Kettennieter im Rucksack sein.


----------



## rnReaper (27. Oktober 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Autsch! Da wird wohl in Zukunft immer ein Mini-Kettennieter im Rucksack sein.



War er auch vorher. Sah auch recht gut repariert aus, aber die Kette ist leider ein zweites mal gerissen


----------



## maniac66 (27. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Habe gestern nach dir Ausschau gehalten
> War aber leider nicht wirklich lange an der Syburg
> 
> Zurück wurde geschoben und gerollt.Anhang anzeigen 331614


Schade, ich war zwar Gestern auch auf dem Bike, aber in anderer Gegend...
Bei deinem Ketten Defekt muss ich an die letzte DH WM denken... Da hat es Mulally ohne Kette fast noch auf das Podium geschafft


----------



## deralteser (27. Oktober 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Sehr geil die RAW Optik! Bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden...? Wir haben hier ja schon einen Marzocchi Fahrer und der schwärmt von ihr
> PS. Bald kann man hier ja eine Spectral Ortsgruppe Dortmund und Umgebung aufmachen



Moin!
Ich zitiere mich mal der Einfachheit halber selbst:

_"Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert.
Die 350CR steht sehr gut im Federweg und sackt auch in Kurven nicht weg - jedenfalls wäre mir bislang nichts deratiges aufgefallen. Kleine Sachen schluckt sie feinfühlig weg - trotzdem empfinde ich das Fahrverhalten als sehr direkt: Ich bekomme ein gutes Feedback vom Untergrund. Zum Ende hin wird sie schön progressiv (so wie ich es mag), meine Handgelenke werden aber trotzalledem gut geschont.
Aktuell fahre ich sie mit knapp über 5 Bar Luftdruck; Compression habe ich 4 Klicks reingedreht. Ich werde die Tage aber noch mehr testen - außerdem erwarte ich nach einer gewissen Einfahrtszeit ein noch sensibleres Ansprechverhalten. Da bin ich doch glatt zum Fanboy geworden - nur noch Marzocchi Gabeln in meinen bikes_"

Mit einer PIKE würde ich sie keinesfalls vergleichen wollen - die Marzocchi rauscht absolut nicht durch den Federweg. Wie gesagt: Eine schöne, steife und progressive Gabel zum Enduro- oder Trailballern. Ihr volles Potential wird sie allerdings noch (hoffentlich bald) zeigen - etwas Einfahrtszeit brauchen die MZ Gabeln ja schon.

Was ich allerdings probieren werde ist die Federwegsreduzierung mittels 10mm Spacer auf 150mm. Ich möchte einfach den Vergleich von 140mm zu 150mm und zu 160mm an der Front haben - hier liegt mein Schwerpunkt auf der Kletterfähigkeit. Fürs Runterballern reichen mir 150mm vollkommen aus. Allerdings merke ich besonders an steilen Rampen schon, das das Vorderrad bei 160mm FW etwas nervös wird und gerne steigen möchte. Man kann das recht gut mit Gewichtsverlagerung kompensieren, allerdings kletterte es sich mit 140mm FW schon ruhiger. Deswegen möchte ich die 150mm Variante testen - ich denke bei dieser wird es dann auch bleiben. Zur Thematik bergab und Geschwindigkeit kann ich zu der Gabel nur sagen: Lass es laufen - sie wird es schlucken!


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann mir der nächste "spektralisierte" auf den schönen trails im Raum Syburg entgegenkommt
In der dunklen Jahreszeit erkennt ihr mich auf jeden Fall daran, das ich Euch mit nem paar Power LEDs gehörig aus dem Weg blenden werde.

Also: Sonnenbrille nicht vergessen...


----------



## maniac66 (27. Oktober 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich zitiere mich mal der Einfachheit halber selbst:
> 
> _"Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert.
> ...


Das nenne ich ja mal einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht! 
Also sind die Italiener wieder zurück in alter Stärke..? 
Die orangefarbenen Z1 Bomber war meine erste Federgabel und ich werde den AHA Effekt bei der 1. Fahrt wohl nie vergessen. Leider wurde es danach sehr ruhig um die Marke...

Happy Trails!


----------



## deralteser (27. Oktober 2014)

@maniac66 
Aktuell habe ich den Eindruck das Marzocchi stark polarisiert: Die Probleme einiger Modelle der letzten Jahre wirken wohl noch nach - zudem schreit fast jeder nach Federgabeln wie der Pike, was natürlich auch seinen Grund hat! Letztlich kann ich aber auch nur für mich sprechen wenn ich sage: "Ich bin froh, die 350CR gewählt zu haben!"

Wobei ich auch das Glück hatte, das ich die 2015er MZ 350CR von einem Kollegen ( @ToppaHarley ) testen konnte - und das ebenfalls in einem Spectral Und das kann man nun wirklich nicht an jeder Ecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (27. Oktober 2014)

Früher war Marzocchi 'ne Macht und ich habe 3 verschiedene Modelle selbst gefahren, mit denen ich immer sehr zufrieden war. 
Letztlich ist das Empfinden aber immer subjektiv und bei jedem ein anderes....

Wäre doch cool, demnächst mal 'ne Gruppe von Spectral Fahrern für einen gemeinsamen Ride rund um Do zusammen zu bekommen oder...? cu on the trails!

Happy Trails!


----------



## Jogi1968 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen!

Also, das mit der gerissenen Kette ist immer sehr ärgerlich! Ist mir vor 2 Monaten bei meinem 26" auch passiert. Habe die Kette drei mal im Wald neu vernietet und dann aus lauter Wut in den Wald geworfen.

Das die Ketten leider nicht mehr so gut halten liegt meisten dran, dass die Nieten die man in so einem Fall aus der Kette nimmt nicht mehr so genau passen wie sie sollten!

Ich habe jetzt für den Fall der Fälle einfach zwei Kettennieten mit Sollbruchstellen im Rucksack, die lassen sich auch viel besser einführen, wie die aus der Kette.


 

Ein Kettenschloss würde für diesen Fall auch sehr gut gehen.

 

Beide Artikel bekommt man für kleines Geld bei jedem Versender.

Euch noch einen schönen Tag und "Glück Ab"


----------



## crossy-pietro (30. Oktober 2014)

Umstellung auf "Winterreifen"






Ardent / High Roller II


----------



## ToppaHarley (5. November 2014)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Habe die Kette drei mal im Wald neu vernietet und dann aus lauter Wut in den Wald geworfen.


... Und hoffentlich dann doch nicht liegen lassen


----------



## Jogi1968 (10. November 2014)

Sonntag 10.11.2014
Ich auf der Suche nach der Kette  für das 26" (49,58 Km und 1651 Höhenmeter) 









LG Jogi


----------



## icube (28. November 2014)

Kann schon jemand was zum 2015er 8.0 /9.9 EX sagen bzw hat Bilder in Größe L, sowohl 650b also auch 29" ? Kann mich mit 1,86 nicht so recht entscheiden welches der Beiden es werden soll 

Gruß icube


----------



## varadero (28. November 2014)




----------



## maniac66 (28. November 2014)

Wo ist das denn...? Sieht episch aus 

Happy Trails!


----------



## varadero (28. November 2014)

am Gaisberg bei Salzburg/Österreich
hinten rechts der Watzmann
Inversionswetter; unten 5°, oben 15°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebbo84 (30. November 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Spectral 7.9 2014


----------



## deralteser (11. Dezember 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Inversionswetter; unten 5°, oben 15°C



Inversionswetter sollte für alle verfügbar sein! Ich bin dafür!


----------



## MasterJD (13. Dezember 2014)

Sebbo84 schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Spectral 7.9 2014



Was hast Du denn mit deiner Gabel gemacht? Kashima Coating aber Performance Tauchrohre/Decals?


----------



## Sebbo84 (13. Dezember 2014)

Das hab ich meinem Vorbesitzer zu verdanken. 
Er hatte die Gabel beim Service und hat die normalen Standrohre gegen die Kashima tauschen lassen. 
Eigentlich hat er alles erneuern lassen außer die Tauchrohre. 

Aber mal was anderes... Sind die dünnen Rohre net die Tauchrohre und dicken die Standrohre?


----------



## MasterJD (14. Dezember 2014)

Nee, die dünnen, auf denen "steht" das Rad, sind ja damit fest verbunden, und diese Standrohre tauchen dann in die unteren dickeren Tauchrohre bzw. das Casting ein


----------



## Jogi1968 (14. Dezember 2014)

Heute mal klugscheißen mit Jogi 



 

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend 
(Das Bild ist von der HP "MountainBIKE das Magazin")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebbo84 (14. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## janmerker (17. Dezember 2014)

Hier sind noch ein paar Eindrücke aus meinen letzten Wochen.
Und mit jeder Fahrt bin ich noch ein bisschen mehr von dem Spectral begeistert.

Ich habe jedoch auch schon einige Dinge in den letzten 3 Monaten verändert.
Zunächst habe ich einen 50mm Vorbau verbaut, Race Face Crankboots, welche ich auch schon häufig benötigt habe und eine Bionicon c Guide KeFü, nur zu empfehlen. 
Die xO Trail bremsen hatte ich direkt abmontiert und gegen elixir 7 trail getauscht, welche ich noch Zuhause hatte.
Außerdem habe ich an Ketten- und Sitzstrebe Schutzfolie angebracht, da ich dort beim Pedalieren immer mit den Schuhen entlangschleife. Am Unterrohr habe ich leider schon eine kleine Delle, gegen den Steinschlag hatte die Folie keine Chance. Also habe ich nun noch einen aufgeschnittenen Schlauch um das Unterrohr gewickelt.
Letzte Woche habe ich dann noch die Conti Trailking Apex montiert. Man merkt den höheren Rollwiederstand gegenüber den Mountainkings schon, dafür ist der Grip deutlich höher.
Vor allem der Kurvengrip ist wesentlich besser.
Über den Winter bleiben die ersteinmal drauf. 

In Planung ist noch der Wechsel zu einer 150er Pike.

Lg, Jan


----------



## icube (18. Dezember 2014)

so seit gestern auch Spectral-Besitzer und ziemlich begeistert von dem Teil 
bin 1,86 und fahre Größe L 



 

 

 

 

Gruß icube


----------



## MadMax167 (18. Dezember 2014)

Das Braun ist echt der knaller !


----------



## deralteser (18. Dezember 2014)

@icube 
Wenn es das 27.5er in "whiskey" gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich wirklich Probleme gehabt, mich zwischen "polished" und dem schicken braun zu entscheiden. Das bike sieht einfach nur geil aus!


----------



## HeldDerNation (18. Dezember 2014)

Wow - sehr geil!!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## icube (18. Dezember 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> @icube
> Wenn es das 27.5er in "whiskey" gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich wirklich Probleme gehabt, mich zwischen "polished" und dem schicken braun zu entscheiden. Das bike sieht einfach nur geil aus!



Ich bestell morgen das 27,5" in polished ab  
Für mich war das 29" das schlüssiger Gesamtpaket und eben auch das schönere 

Gruß icube


----------



## rnReaper (18. Dezember 2014)

Alter Lachs.. Wirkt richtig geil


----------



## maniac66 (18. Dezember 2014)

icube schrieb:


> so seit gestern auch Spectral-Besitzer und ziemlich begeistert von dem Teil
> bin 1,86 und fahre Größe L
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343487 Anhang anzeigen 343488 Anhang anzeigen 343489 Anhang anzeigen 343490
> ...


Geile Kiste! Nur die Plastik Scheibe bitte noch aus dem Hinterrad entfernen


----------



## icube (18. Dezember 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Geile Kiste! Nur die Plastik Scheibe bitte noch aus dem Hinterrad entfernen



Ja das is Eh klar  wird sowieso noch das ein oder andere geändert (Reifen, Leitungen, Sattel, etc.)

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (18. Dezember 2014)

icube schrieb:


> Ja das is Eh klar  wird sowieso noch das ein oder andere geändert (Reifen, Leitungen, Sattel, etc.)
> 
> Gruß icube


Das Ding war das 1. was ich vom Bike entfernt habe. Ich verstehe nicht was die Dinger an so einem Bike zu suchen haben.... Wahrscheinlich wieder irgend so ein Beamtenkram  
PS: Kann man denn den Remotehebel der Reverb micht noch mit der Avid Bremse kombinieren (Stichwort Matchmaker)...?

Greetz
maniac66


----------



## Velo-X (18. Dezember 2014)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Das Ding war das 1. was ich vom Bike entfernt habe. Ich verstehe nicht was die Dinger an so einem Bike zu suchen haben.... Wahrscheinlich wieder irgend so ein Beamtenkram
> PS: Kann man denn den Remotehebel der Reverb micht noch mit der Avid Bremse kombinieren (Stichwort Matchmaker)...?
> 
> Greetz
> maniac66



Natürlich - der Remotehebel dient gleichzeitig als Matchmaker (brauchst nichts dazukaufen).


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube hier kann man gut erkennen wie es funktioniert:






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## maniac66 (18. Dezember 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier kann man gut erkennen wie es funktioniert:
> Anhang anzeigen 343623
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Genau! Das meinte ich


----------



## ToMo74 (20. Dezember 2014)

sieht aus wie Herbst, ist aber schon Dezember...


----------



## Jogi1968 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, aus dem sonnigen Koblenz  --- 30° im Schatten und absolut trockenen Bedingungen!!!

Und wie war es in Wirklichkeit 


















Mit meinen Reifen bin ich definitiv an die Grenzen gekommen, Fahre zurzeit MAXXIS Ardent  

Werde für den Winter^^ (oder auch für immer) umrüsten auf: vorne MAXXIS High Roller II in 2.4 und hintern MAXXIS Minion DH II in 2.3

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend!!!


----------



## maniac66 (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Weihnachtsmann war schon da! Jetzt kann die Umrüstung auf 1x11 beginnen!

Happy Trails!


----------



## maniac66 (23. Dezember 2014)

So, der Umbau ist abgeschlossen! Die Montage ging fix von der Hand und der 1. Eindruck ist topp. Präzise und knackige Gangwechsel, auch unter Last. Jetzt gilt es herauszufinden, ob das 32 Kettenblatt die richtige Wahl für mich war. Morgen werde ich es wissen, das Wetter spielt ja mit ;-)


----------



## Jogi1968 (24. Dezember 2014)

maniac66, das ist mal ein sehr guter Umbau! Viel Spaß und du wirst den Unterschied sehr schnell merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (24. Dezember 2014)

Danke. Nach den Feiertagen werde ich testen. Bei dem ganzen Essen wird das auch nötig sein ;-)

Happy Trails!


----------



## haga67 (1. Januar 2015)

Allen Specki-Fahrern ein frohes und sturzfreies 2015 aus Hamburg


----------



## deralteser (1. Januar 2015)

haga67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346835
> 
> Allen Specki-Fahrern ein frohes und sturzfreies 2015 aus Hamburg


----------



## marcotrainito (8. Januar 2015)

Winterupdate
Pike RCT 3 150 SA


----------



## janmerker (15. Januar 2015)

Mit der Pike sieht es ja mal nur geil aus. Ich hoffe meine kommt diese woche noch


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (16. Januar 2015)

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder von meinen Specki 7.9 in freier Wildbahn. Viele Grüße aus dem Wienerwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (16. Januar 2015)

Sehr schick die Farbe!


----------



## janmerker (16. Januar 2015)

Das Blau sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## BjoernMacManama (16. Januar 2015)

HI zusammen,

gibt es hier auch über 2m Leute die ein Spectral fahren?

Lg Björn


----------



## MadMax167 (16. Januar 2015)

Ja. soweit ich weiss der @cxfahrer mit 2,02 meter.


----------



## rnReaper (17. Januar 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> HI zusammen,
> 
> gibt es hier auch über 2m Leute die ein Spectral fahren?
> 
> Lg Björn



*meld*


----------



## BjoernMacManama (17. Januar 2015)

Hi ihr 2 Meter leute,

könnt ihr das spectral so von der Stange weg fahren? Oder musstet ihr änderungen vornehmen etc? 

Lg Björn


----------



## rnReaper (17. Januar 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Hi ihr 2 Meter leute,
> 
> könnt ihr das spectral so von der Stange weg fahren? Oder musstet ihr änderungen vornehmen etc?
> 
> Lg Björn



Grundsätzlich: Ja, ist kein Problem

Alles andere ist dann persönlicher Geschmack. Habe nur mit einem 30mm Riser die Geometrie verändert um es etwas bequemer zu haben.


----------



## rnReaper (17. Januar 2015)

Und da es hier ja eine Galerie ist, noch ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Tag


----------



## janmerker (19. Januar 2015)

So, die Talas musste nun einer Pike weichen.
Der erste Eindruck konnte überzeugen.


----------



## maniac66 (19. Januar 2015)

Nice! Was hast du denn um das Unterrohr gewickelt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (19. Januar 2015)

janmerker schrieb:


> So, die Talas musste nun einer Pike weichen.
> Der erste Eindruck konnte überzeugen.




150 oder 160 mm ?


----------



## janmerker (19. Januar 2015)

Ich habe einen schlauch aufgeschnitten und eng drumherum gewickelt.
Leider hatte ich mir nach ein paar Wochen schon eine kleine delle eingefangen. Da hatte diese dickere schutzfolie nichts geholfen.

Es ist die 150mm rct3 sa

Aber ich frage mich, ob es möglich ist sie intern auf 160 zu traveln, da man die standtohre auf 160mm herausziehen kann.


----------



## maniac66 (19. Januar 2015)

janmerker schrieb:


> Ich habe einen schlauch aufgeschnitten und eng drumherum gewickelt.
> Leider hatte ich mir nach ein paar Wochen schon eine kleine delle eingefangen. Da hatte diese dickere schutzfolie nichts geholfen.
> 
> Es ist die 150mm rct3 sa
> ...


So weit mir bekannt, musst du dazu eine längern Air Shaft enbauen. Zumindest ist es bei meiner Revelation so gewesen.. Check mal die Tech Docs auf der SRAM Homepage...


----------



## maniac66 (19. Januar 2015)

janmerker schrieb:


> Ich habe einen schlauch aufgeschnitten und eng drumherum gewickelt.
> Leider hatte ich mir nach ein paar Wochen schon eine kleine delle eingefangen. Da hatte diese dickere schutzfolie nichts geholfen.
> 
> Es ist die 150mm rct3 sa
> ...


Die Folie ist auch mehr ein Lackschutz, gegen Dellen brauchts was dickers. Der Schlauch sollte es tun. Sah auf den 1. Blick nur etwas komisch aus...


----------



## Jogi1968 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo janmerker!

Thermisch formbare 2mm Kunststoffplatte aus dem Baumarkt!

Ausschneiden
Mit Heißluft Fön anpassen
Mit Kabelbindern befestigen
Habe ich für mein DH auch schon mal gemacht!


----------



## janmerker (20. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte, evtl geht es so einfach wie bei der Mattoc, aber es ist eh nicht so relevant für mich. Es ging mir bei der neuen Gabel hauptsächlich um das Plus an Steifigkeit, was die Pike bestens erfüllt.
Ich hatte ja beim Kauf des Bikes im September bei Canyon nachgefragt und da hieß es ein Umbau auf eine 150mm Pike ist ohne Garantieverlust möglich.
Außerdem spürt man bei steileren Anstiegen jetzt schon die größere Einbaulänge. Noch ein cm mehr und man fährt überall im Wheelie hoch. 

Der Schlauch tut es bis jetzt. Es ist ein lightschlauch, den ich mehrlagig um den kritischen Bereich gewickelt hab. Ein normaler Schlauch wirkte zu wuchtig.

Aber das mit der Kunststoffplatte ist ne gute Idee für mein DH.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab hier einige baumärkte abgeklappert, leider ohne erfolg. hast du vielleicht eine handelsbezeichnung von der platte?



			
				Jogi1968 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo janmerker!
> 
> Thermisch formbare 2mm Kunststoffplatte aus dem Baumarkt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jogi1968 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

z.B. Platten bei E-Bay

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Kunststo...32?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3a9fe4834c

oder

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kunststoffpl...93?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item33829ff41d

LG Jogi


----------



## Jogi1968 (20. Januar 2015)

Eins noch!

Nicht mit den heissssen Platten am Rahmen arbeiten!

"Achtung Lackschäden"

Am besten ist ein Rundholz in der passenden Größe oder ein Holzmodell, da hat man kaum Hitzeverlust

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich nochmal!

geht auch http://www.allmountainstyle.com/collections/frameguards/products/ams-honeycomb-frame-guard

LG Jogi


----------



## SkullcAndy (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren mit Downhill aufgehört und möchte nun wieder aufs Bike, weils jedes mal in meinen Fingern kribbelt, wenn ich daran denke wieder zu fahren, jedoch nun im XC/Enduro Bereich. Ich werde nächste Woche wieder zu Canyon fahren und mir ein Spectral kaufen  Ich war jetzt die letzten paar Wochen aktiv dabei Foren durch zu forsten über Bikes und unter anderem auch über Lack-/Rahmenfolien. Nun hat ja @janmerker schon den Fall gehabt, das er trotz Folie ne Delle bekommen hat. Kommt sowas öfters vor?


----------



## lengfaller (24. Januar 2015)

SkullcAndy schrieb:


> . Nun hat ja @janmerker schon den Fall gehabt, das er trotz Folie ne Delle bekommen hat. Kommt sowas öfters vor?



Eine folie kann doch niemals vor Dellen schützen. Höchstens vor kratzer


----------



## rnReaper (24. Januar 2015)

Mehr Bilder, weniger tech


----------



## Terence_iLL (24. Januar 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Hallo janmerker!
> 
> Thermisch formbare 2mm Kunststoffplatte aus dem Baumarkt!
> 
> ...





janmerker schrieb:


> So, die Talas musste nun einer Pike weichen.
> Der erste Eindruck konnte überzeugen.





maniac66 schrieb:


> Die Folie ist auch mehr ein Lackschutz, gegen Dellen brauchts was dickers. Der Schlauch sollte es tun. Sah auf den 1. Blick nur etwas komisch aus...



Hat sich jemand schon einen rock guardz -Schutz angesehen oder verwendet einen?
http://www.rockguardz.com/canyon/canyon-spectral.html?___SID=U

Finde die sehen nicht schlecht aus und denke drüber nach einen zu bestellen.


----------



## maniac66 (24. Januar 2015)

Terence_iLL schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand schon einen rock guardz -Schutz angesehen oder verwendet einen?
> http://www.rockguardz.com/canyon/canyon-spectral.html?___SID=U
> 
> Finde die sehen nicht schlecht aus und denke drüber nach einen zu bestellen.


Danke für den Tipp! Das ist genau was ich gesucht habe. Leicht und stabil genug um Steinbeschuss abzuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (26. Januar 2015)

Terence_iLL schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand schon einen rock guardz -Schutz angesehen oder verwendet einen?
> http://www.rockguardz.com/canyon/canyon-spectral.html?___SID=U
> 
> Finde die sehen nicht schlecht aus und denke drüber nach einen zu bestellen.



Bestellt !


----------



## maniac66 (26. Januar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Bestellt !


Mich würden deine Erfahrungen mit dem Teil sehr interessieren!


----------



## Badsimson (26. Januar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Mich würden deine Erfahrungen mit dem Teil sehr interessieren!



Mal sehen wann es ankommt  dann Berichte ich natürlich


----------



## Terence_iLL (26. Januar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann es ankommt  dann Berichte ich natürlich



Bin auch gespannt! Bist du auf nem 2014er oder 2015er unterwegs?


----------



## 1georg1969 (27. Januar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Bestellt !



Stelle auch bitte mal ein paar Fotos mit dem Schutz am Bike rein. Mich würde interessieren, wie weit (bzw. ob) der Schutz auch unter das Tretlager reicht. Bitte gebe auch kurz Dein Bikedaten (Typ, Modeljahr, Rahmengröße) an.  Danke!!!


----------



## hometrails (27. Januar 2015)

Neulich im Zauberwald.


----------



## Badsimson (28. Januar 2015)

Terence_iLL schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt! Bist du auf nem 2014er oder 2015er unterwegs?



2014'er Spectral AL 7.0, Rahmengröße L


----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2015)

Vor dem Dreck ist nach dem Dreck ist vor und ist dann wieder nach dem Dreck...und so weiter...es wird sich nichts ändern - und das ist gut so!!!

Ride your bike!


----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2015)

Bock auf Ballern - Bock auf Frühling!


----------



## maniac66 (29. Januar 2015)

Frühling...? Du Optimist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn das so weiter geht muss ich mir nochmal nen Satz Schlammreifen kaufen. Nach dem Schnee die Tage ging ja wohl kaum was. Wollte nur endlich mal wieder ne Runde ballern und bin auf manchen Trails kaum vom Fleck gekommen. Schnauze voll hier...ich bin ja nicht zimperlich, aber irgendwann reichts...
Klar machts immer irgendwie Spaß - egal wie man sich auch einsaut. Trotzdem will ich Frühling! SOFORT!


----------



## maniac66 (29. Januar 2015)

Da haste mal so was von Recht! Spass macht das aktuell nicht wirklich...


----------



## maniac66 (31. Januar 2015)

Jedes Jahr im Winter das gleiche Spiel... Ich nehme an Gewicht zu, dass Bike dafür ab  Letztes Update: SRAM S2210 Carbon Kurbel mit Absolute Black Direct Mount KB 32 Zähne.
Damit das Farbkonzept nun noch 100% stimmig wird fehlt nur noch eines... Was sollte das eurer Meinung nach sein...?


----------



## deralteser (31. Januar 2015)

Die Farbe ist kein Reinweiß, richtig?


----------



## deralteser (31. Januar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr im Winter das gleiche Spiel... Ich lege an Gewicht zu, dass Bike dafür ab  Letztes Update: SRAM S2210 Kurbel mir Absolute Black Direct Mount KB 32 Zähne.
> Damit das Farbkonzept nun noch 100% stimmig wird fehlt nur noch eines... Was sollte das eurer Meinung nach sein...?Anhang anzeigen 355806 Anhang anzeigen 355807 Anhang anzeigen 355808


Schwierige Frage. Ich finde das bike insgesamt sehr stimmig! Wenn es das weiß ist, was ich bei Canyon mal live gesehen habe, dann wirkt das bike in natura noch besser!

Meine Ideen: Alle Züge weiß; Casting mit weissen custom decals bekleben, Weisser Lenker (carbon?).

Allerdings finde ich das bike insgesamt sehr stimmig. Evtl. würden weisse Gabeldecals schon reichen, um Dein Werk zu vollenden. Du könntest z.B. die silbergrauen, lackierten Gabeldecals einfach mit nur wenig grösseren, weissen decals überkleben.

...Sowas sollte fürn paar Euros realisierbar sein...


----------



## maniac66 (31. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback und die Anregungen. Die Farbe nennt Canyon Frost, kommt einem Candy White aus dem KFZ Bereich sehr nahe. Ein Reinweiß wäre mir zu krass gewesen... Was mir jetzt noch vorschwebt, ist der Austausch des Dämpfers gegen einen RS Monarch RT3 Debon Air mit schwarzer Kolbenstange. Schließlich ist das bei der Gabel mit den Standrohren ja auch der Fall. Als (vorerst) letztes, kommt an die nackte Direct Mount Befestigung für den Umwerfers noch eine e*thirteen XCX KeFü  Das mit den Decals für die Gabel lasse ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen. Im Forum gibt es ja schon zig gute Beispiele dazu....


----------



## deralteser (31. Januar 2015)

Die "böse" Kolbenstange hatte ich glatt übersehen bei dem geilen Canyon Frost ....
Aber Deine Ideen sind sehr geil!


----------



## maniac66 (31. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich so richtig ins Träumen komme, dann würde ein Enve M 50 Fifty 29 Laufradsatz mit weißen Decals dem Ganzen noch das absolute Sahnehäubchen aufsetzen


----------



## deralteser (31. Januar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so richtig ins Träumen komme, dann würde ein Enve M 50 Fifty 29 Laufradsatz mit weißen Decals dem Ganzen noch das absolute Sahnehäubchen aufsetzen


Alter Schwede das wäre teuer - aber leider geil 
Zu dem Canyon Frost passen allerdings auch sämtliche Eloxalfarben ziemlich gut. Falls Du mal Farbe bekennen solltest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (31. Januar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> […] Allerdings finde ich das bike insgesamt sehr stimmig. Evtl. würden weisse Gabeldecals schon reichen, um Dein Werk zu vollenden. […]


Wort!


----------



## Jogi1968 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo maniac66!

Das ist mal eine sehr geschmackvolle und technisch durchdachte Lösung!

Ich habe da noch einen Vorschlag, jedes gute Bike von einem Tuner hat auch einen Namen!

* „snow white and the maniac66“*

Das ganze auf eine schwarze Alu-Plakete (siehe Foto)!

Echt super geworden!

LG Jogi


----------



## deralteser (1. Februar 2015)

...kann er sich ja gleich ne Rasierklinge montieren und darauf hoffen, nicht dran hängen zu bleiben
*scherz*


----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Hallo maniac66!
> 
> Das ist mal eine sehr geschmackvolle und technisch durchdachte Lösung!
> 
> ...


Hallo Jogi,

danke, auch mal eine gute Idee die nun überflüssige Direct Mount Aufnahme zu nutzen...


----------



## deralteser (1. Februar 2015)

Finde die Idee auch gut - dies hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber:


Kostet glaub ich 10-12 Euro. Billiger wie ne KeFü - eigentlich brauchste ja keine.


----------



## Jogi1968 (1. Februar 2015)

SRAM Platte ist auch sehr schick und ist auch besser für die Beine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2015)

Noch besser ist diese hier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit Flaschenöffner für das Bier danach


----------



## deralteser (1. Februar 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> SRAM Platte ist auch sehr schick und ist auch besser für die Beine!



War auch nur ein Witz am Rande. Die Form erinnerte mich irgendwie daran.

@maniac66 
Das ist das allergeilste


----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2015)

Klar, ohne KeFü würde es auch gehen. Die e*thirteen konnte ich im Bikemarkt günstig schießen, da habe ich dann zugeschlagen...


----------



## Badsimson (4. Februar 2015)

Nach 1 1/2 Wochen ist es da  
Passgenauigkeit, Top!
Verarbeitung , Top!


----------



## Ridecanyon (4. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Nach 1 1/2 Wochen ist es da
> Passgenauigkeit, Top!
> Verarbeitung , Top!


Sieht gut aus, kannst du bitte auch eine Gesamtaufnahme des Bikes machen?


----------



## maniac66 (4. Februar 2015)

...und macht optisch richtig was her! Sieht echt geil aus an dem Raw Rahmen.


----------



## Badsimson (4. Februar 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, kannst du bitte auch eine Gesamtaufnahme des Bikes machen?


 
Ein vorläufiges....


----------



## Ridecanyon (4. Februar 2015)

Sieht super aus, is das geklebt?


----------



## Badsimson (4. Februar 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, is das geklebt?


Nein, wird nur gesteckt!
Hält super und verrutscht auch nicht.


----------



## deralteser (4. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Nein, wird nur gesteckt!
> Hält super und verrutscht auch nicht.


Finds echt klasse! Die Züge werden unten am Tretlager auch etwas geschützt, richtig?
Am raw - Rahmen siehts wirklich  aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (4. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Finds echt klasse! Die Züge werden unten am Tretlager auch etwas geschützt, richtig?
> Am raw - Rahmen siehts wirklich  aus.


Ja, richtig


----------



## bikeguy (4. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Nach 1 1/2 Wochen ist es da
> Passgenauigkeit, Top!
> Verarbeitung , Top!


Das Teil müsste ja rein theoretisch auch an die 2015 Rahmen passen, das Untterrohr sollte ja in etwa die gleichen Maße haben wie beim 2014, auch wenn die Geometrie bisschen anders is oder?


----------



## 1georg1969 (5. Februar 2015)

Falls jemand den RockGuardz Carbon-Unterrohrschutz schon an seinem Spectral (Modelljahr 2014) AL 29 in Bikegröße M verbaut hat, wärs klasse vielleicht ein paar Bilder "am Bike" hier reinzustellen. 
Danke.


----------



## rnReaper (5. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ein vorläufiges....



schönes Anyon


----------



## Badsimson (5. Februar 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> schönes Anyon


Wenn du mir jetzt den "Witz" noch erklärst !


----------



## deralteser (5. Februar 2015)

Der Carbonschutz verdeckt das "C" des "Canyon" Decal


----------



## Badsimson (6. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Der Carbonschutz verdeckt das "C" des "Canyon" Decal



Nicht mehr lange


----------



## 1georg1969 (6. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange



Dann bitte noch mal Fotos reinstellen, "gekürzter" Rock Guardz  mit kompletten Schriftzug. 
Danke.


----------



## Ridecanyon (6. Februar 2015)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Dann bitte noch mal Fotos reinstellen, "gekürzter" Rock Guardz  mit kompletten Schriftzug.
> Danke.


... Oder lackierst du den Rahmen um?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (6. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange


----------



## 1georg1969 (6. Februar 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> ... Oder lackierst du den Rahmen um?



... vielleicht aber auch das C auf den Rock Guardz lackiert und da noch mal Folie drüber?


----------



## maniac66 (6. Februar 2015)

So, jetzt ist die KeFü auch dran. Mal schauen, was als nächstes kommt


----------



## William89 (6. Februar 2015)

Der Finger ist wieder heile, also ab auf Rad und wieder ein bisschen im Schnee spielen 


 
P.S.: Ist es normal dass sich die Reverb Sattelstütze bei -3°C deutlich mehr Zeit lässt beim Ausfahren als bei Zimmertemperatur?
Vermute mal liegt daran, dass das Öl einfach zu zäh ist bei den Temperaturen, oder?


----------



## Guru (6. Februar 2015)

William89 schrieb:


> D
> 
> P.S.: Ist es normal dass sich die Reverb Sattelstütze bei -3°C deutlich mehr Zeit lässt beim Ausfahren als bei Zimmertemperatur?
> Vermute mal liegt daran, dass das Öl einfach zu zäh ist bei den Temperaturen, oder?



Jep. Hat mich zuerst auch beunruhigt, ist aber tatsächlich davon abhängig.


----------



## Domowoi (6. Februar 2015)

William89 schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S.: Ist es normal dass sich die Reverb Sattelstütze bei -3°C deutlich mehr Zeit lässt beim Ausfahren als bei Zimmertemperatur?
> Vermute mal liegt daran, dass das Öl einfach zu zäh ist bei den Temperaturen, oder?



Ja merkt man nicht nur bei der Reverb, sondern auch bei Gabel und Dämpfer. Die sind dann bei gleichen Einstellungen ein bisschen zäher, allerdings ist der Unterschied nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (6. Februar 2015)

Meine Reverb ist ab und zu bei Kälte auch langsam. Mir hilft immer sie schneller zu stellen. Dann ist der Öldruck stärker.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jogi


----------



## LukasL (7. Februar 2015)

Das Wetter plus Schnee musste heute einfach genutzt werden!


----------



## derbikeradler (7. Februar 2015)

Hab heut auch ne kleine Eisrunde gedreht, einfach nur geil!

Achso, meine Reverb kommt bei -3° genau so schnell raus wie bei warmen Wetter, also keine Probleme


----------



## maniac66 (7. Februar 2015)

Schönes Bike! Hat sich das Dämpfer Update gelohnt...? Bin mir noch unschlüssig....


LukasL schrieb:


> Das Wetter plus Schnee musste heute einfach genutzt werden!


----------



## derbikeradler (7. Februar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Hat sich das Dämpfer Update gelohnt...? Bin mir noch unschlüssig....



extrem gelohnt, ich bin so froh den Monarch hier aus nem Neubike günstig bekommen zu haben.

Allerdings kann ich nur für meine 70KG sprechen, da ist er einfach viel sanfter und sensibeler als der Fox(wobei der auch nicht schlecht ist) ihm fehlt halt die große Luftkammer

Morgen montiere ich mal meine neue Pike(die ich leider schon 2x einschicken musste...)


----------



## maniac66 (7. Februar 2015)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> extrem gelohnt, ich bin so froh den Monarch hier aus nem Neubike günstig bekommen zu haben.
> 
> Allerdings kann ich nur für meine 70KG sprechen, da ist er einfach viel sanfter und sensibeler als der Fox(wobei der auch nicht schlecht ist) ihm fehlt halt die große Luftkammer
> 
> Morgen montiere ich mal meine neue Pike(die ich leider schon 2x einschicken musste...)


Danke! Ich habe auf den Monarch RT3 Debon Air ein Auge geworfen... Was mich zögern läßt ist  der Serien Tune Medium. Fahrfertig bringe ich 90 kg aufs Bike und der serienmäßige Fox ist ja auf die Canyon Kinematik abgestimmt, deshab bin ich unsicher ob sich der Umstieg sich für mich lohnt, da ich mit dem Fox nicht unzufrieden bin . Die größere Luftkammer und das bessere Ansprechverhalten beim Monarch sind schon gute Argumente ...
Ärgerlich mit der Pike, aber alle guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich 3


----------



## derbikeradler (7. Februar 2015)

na ist bei mir ja der RT3, ich würde keinen im Handel erhältlichen Mid Tune ins Speci einbauen, weil das Meilenweit vom von Canyon bestimmten softigen Tune ist. Darum hab ich bei dem Angebot auch gleich zugeschlagen als einer aus seinem 7.0EX den ungefahrenen Dämpfer ausbaute und gegen den DB inline tauschte, so habe ich den richtigen Tune und das zum halben Preis was mich der Mid Tune + Dämpfertuner gekostet hätte


----------



## maniac66 (7. Februar 2015)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> na ist bei mir ja der RT3, ich würde keinen im Handel erhältlichen Mid Tune ins Speci einbauen, weil das Meilenweit vom von Canyon bestimmten softigen Tune ist. Darum hab ich bei dem Angebot auch gleich zugeschlagen als einer aus seinem 7.0EX den ungefahrenen Dämpfer ausbaute und gegen den DB inline tauschte, so habe ich den richtigen Tune und das zum halben Preis was mich der Mid Tune + Dämpfertuner gekostet hätte


Genau das ist auch meine Meinung! Dann bleibt erstmal alles wie es ist. thx


----------



## Terence_iLL (8. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Nein, wird nur gesteckt!
> Hält super und verrutscht auch nicht.


Schließt der Guard bündig mit dem Rahmen ab oder bleibt ein Spalt in dem sich Dreck und Feuchtigkeit sammeln kann?


----------



## hanz-hanz (8. Februar 2015)

Eine Gummiabdichtung (oder der Gleichen) wirst du da nicht finden. Somit kommt immer Schlamm oder Staub zwischen der Abdeckung und Rahmen. Ob das dann so gut für den Lack ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dan-86 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mein Speci mit Schutzfolien beklebt und wollte mal wissen was ihr von dem "Look" haltet. Habe mich nämlich für orange Carbonfolie entschieden


----------



## deralteser (8. Februar 2015)

dan-86 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Speci mit Schutzfolien beklebt und wollte mal wissen was ihr von dem "Look" haltet. Habe mich nämlich für orange Carbonfolie entschieden
> Anhang anzeigen 358294 Anhang anzeigen 358295 Anhang anzeigen 358296 Anhang anzeigen 358297


Die Farbkombination gefällt. Gibts das ab Werk so lackiert Aktuell fahr ich voll auf Orange ab 

Aber mein lieber Herr! Das Blau wirkt ja bei dem Licht mal unglaublich geil! Frage mich eh, wann hier endlich mehr blaue Speckis auftauchen!


----------



## Badsimson (8. Februar 2015)

Terence_iLL schrieb:


> Schließt der Guard bündig mit dem Rahmen ab oder bleibt ein Spalt in dem sich Dreck und Feuchtigkeit sammeln kann?



Er ist recht bündig aber es wird immer etwas Dreck reinkommen.... 
Ich hatte mir aber am Anfang eine etwas größere Steinschlagschutz Folie am Rahmen gemacht also wird bei mir auch nichts am Lack passieren.


----------



## dan-86 (8. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Die Farbkombination gefällt. Gibts das ab Werk so lackiert Aktuell fahr ich voll auf Orange ab
> 
> Aber mein lieber Herr! Das Blau wirkt ja bei dem Licht mal unglaublich geil! Frage mich eh, wann hier endlich mehr blaue Speckis auftauchen!



Nein, gibt es leider nicht ab Werk so. Das Blau ist echt hammer und wechselt im Licht den Farbton. Nur recht empfindlich der Lack und irgendwie fand ich ganz blau etwas langweilig.


----------



## janmerker (12. Februar 2015)

Viele grüße aus Lagos - Portugal, mit super Trails und unglaublicher Landschaft, bei 24 Grad in der Sonne.
Das Spectral fühlt sich genau so wohl wie ich.


----------



## deralteser (12. Februar 2015)

janmerker schrieb:


> Viele grüße aus Lagos - Portugal, mit super Trails und unglaublicher Landschaft, bei 24 Grad in der Sonne.
> Das Spectral fühlt sich genau so wohl wie ich.



Danke danke 
Jetzt reichts mir....ich wandere aus 
Viele Spaß noch!!!


----------



## Cubie (12. Februar 2015)

Solche Post mit diesen Bildern zu der Jahreszeit in D 

laufen unter

"Vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung"
" Seelischen Grausamkeiten"
und und und und.....


----------



## maniac66 (12. Februar 2015)

Noch so'n Bild und ich hole meine Voodoopuppe raus


----------



## janmerker (12. Februar 2015)

Ich bin schon still.
Evtl berichte ich wie sich das radel morgen auf den downhilltrails schlägt. Auf euren wunsch hin auch ganz ohne bilder..

Ich kann euch beruhigen, das Bier hier ist ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (12. Februar 2015)

Nee nee....lad mal Bilder hoch. Macht mir warme Gedanken!
Prost!


----------



## deralteser (14. Februar 2015)

Schneller, besser, leichter!
Just Specki I am!
Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet!


----------



## maniac66 (14. Februar 2015)

Waren wir da etwa am Ebberg unterwegs...?


----------



## ToppaHarley (14. Februar 2015)

Am Kalwes und Kohlensiepen wars aber nicht so matschig 
Erkenntnis des Tages: Stepdowns und Doubles gehen auch mit dem Specki gut


----------



## deralteser (14. Februar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Waren wir da etwa am Ebberg unterwegs...?


Verdammt! Erwischt 
Am Ebberg komme ich auf meiner Haus- und Feierabendrunde eigentlich immer vorbei. Ist einfach eine schöne Ecke dort. Mittlerweile ists alles ziemlich überlaufen - aber man kann in der Gegend rund um die Hohensyburg noch sehr gut ausweichen.


----------



## deralteser (14. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Am Kalwes und Kohlensiepen wars aber nicht so matschig
> Erkenntnis des Tages: Stepdowns und Doubles gehen auch mit dem Specki gut


Matschig ist was anderes, Du Lude 
Biste wohl mal ausnahmsweise ne saubere Linie gefahren, was?! Zerbröselt doch sonst jegliches Material unter Deiner Kraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (14. Februar 2015)

Hehe, der Felsblock auf dem 1. Bild hat dich verraten  Die Ecke kenne ich auch gut. cu


----------



## deralteser (14. Februar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Hehe, der Felsblock auf dem 1. Bild hat dich verraten  Die Ecke kenne ich auch gut. cu


Scheiss Felsblock....jetzt hab ich nirgendwo mehr meinen Frieden


----------



## ToppaHarley (14. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Matschig ist was anderes, Du Lude
> Biste wohl mal ausnahmsweise ne saubere Linie gefahren, was?! Zerbröselt doch sonst jegliches Material unter Deiner Kraft



Hehe. Jaja meine 100kg Kampfgewicht lassen mich einschlagen wie ne Atombombe...  haste den Pilz nicht überm Ruhrgebiet aufsteigen sehen? 
Neneneee... Blind isser auch noch, deswegen betet er auch den Busch auf dem Bild an und opfert sein Specki    
Foppfoppfopp


----------



## deralteser (14. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Hehe. Jaja meine 100kg Kampfgewicht lassen mich einschlagen wie ne Atombombe...  haste den Pilz nicht überm Ruhrgebiet aufsteigen sehen?
> Neneneee... Blind isser auch noch, deswegen betet er auch den Busch auf dem Bild an und opfert sein Specki
> Foppfoppfopp


Hehe....sehr gut sehr gut


----------



## Badsimson (14. Februar 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> schönes Anyon


Aus "Anyon" wird "Canyon"


----------



## Ridecanyon (14. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Aus "Anyon" wird "Canyon"


Genial! Einfach ausgeschnitten?


----------



## maniac66 (14. Februar 2015)

Clever gelöst das Problem! Sieht topp aus.


----------



## Badsimson (14. Februar 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Genial! Einfach ausgeschnitten?


Buchstaben geplottert und aufgeklebt


----------



## Ridecanyon (14. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Buchstaben geplottert und aufgeklebt


Sieht aus wie ausgeschnitten, saubere Arbeit!


----------



## janmerker (15. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass das Specki so viel wegstecken würde.
Der trail von vorgestern bestand fast nur aus riesigen steinen und felsen und war etwa 5km lang.
Das Gefälle war an den meisten Stellen vergleichbar mit einigen DH Strecken in Châtel. Er war jedoch super zu fahren.
Ich hatte lediglich einen Dämpferdurchschlag an dem Tag. 
Die Pike läuft erste Sahne.
Etwas Tretlagerknazen ist schon zu hören und die Bremsen fingen nach der zweiten Abfahrt schon an, langsam schlapp zu machen.

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen:



























Durch den Weitwinkel ist leider nicht erkennbar, dass man bis zum Meer schauen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (15. Februar 2015)

janmerker schrieb:


> Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass das Specki so viel wegstecken (...)


Geil! Einfach geil!


----------



## maniac66 (15. Februar 2015)

So warm war es hier sicher nicht, aber der Sonnenschein war schon mal ein guter Anfang 







Grüße aus dem Pott


----------



## deralteser (15. Februar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> So warm war es hier sicher nicht, aber der Sonnenschein war schon mal ein guter Anfang


Jep! War mir auch nicht sicher obs nun warm oder kalt ist
Mann, mann - das canyon frost blendet sogar auf den Fotos


----------



## rnReaper (15. Februar 2015)

Ein Engel auf zwei Rädern  Find ich geil


----------



## maniac66 (15. Februar 2015)

Am Ende der Tour war das Baby aber dann doch ziemlich "dirty" 
Ich leider auch, nachdem ich 'ne Bodenprobe genommen hatte 
Der X King am HR schmiert bei den Verhältnissen ja gern mal weg...
Wird Zeit, dass der runter kommt. Bin mit den Contis nie so richtig zufrieden gewesen...


----------



## derbikeradler (15. Februar 2015)

So, die neue Gabel ist nun endlich verbaut und wurde von mir auch gleich mit den passenden Stickern versehen, damit das Gesamtkonzept stimmig ist


----------



## deralteser (15. Februar 2015)

Ahhh, da ist es ja
Perfekte Farbabstimmung! Geile Kiste! Passt wunderbar hier rein!


----------



## maniac66 (15. Februar 2015)

Tolles Bike, ein echter Augenschmaus!


----------



## rnReaper (16. Februar 2015)

Wegen Krankheit mal ne gemütliche Runde übers heimische Flachland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (16. Februar 2015)

Mal wieder gründlich waschen nach einer Schnee und Matschtour. Heute war der Schnee so "sulzig", dass es mich 2x gelegt hat...


----------



## maniac66 (16. Februar 2015)

Gute Besserung! Wird schon wieder.


----------



## janmerker (16. Februar 2015)

Ich jab mir heute leider einen schrammen in das rechte standrohr meiner neuen pike geholt 

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Der trail von heute war einfach superschnell und technisch. Hat mega viel spaß gemacht. Viele große Felsen und steile kurven.

Das ärgerliche ist, dass ich mir den schrammen beim bergauftreten geholt hab 
Und mein tacho hat den heutigen tag auch nicht überstanden .

Ich kann euch aber sagen, der hobel steckt mehr weg, als ihr euch vorstellen könnt.


----------



## Badsimson (16. Februar 2015)

janmerker schrieb:


> Ich jab mir heute leider einen schrammen in das rechte standrohr meiner neuen pike geholt
> 
> Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?



Kommt drauf an wie groß die Schramme ist?

Schwarzen Lackstift, mit 2000'er schleifen, Polieren, weg ist der Kratzer! 
Oder mach einen Aufkleber drüber


----------



## janmerker (16. Februar 2015)

Auf das standrohr einen aufkleber??


----------



## Badsimson (16. Februar 2015)

janmerker schrieb:


> Auf das standrohr einen aufkleber??


War ein Scherz ! Was will man den da machen wenn das Standrohr einen Kratzer hat und Reibungen entstehen? 
Glaub kaum das es ein Garantiefall ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janmerker (16. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte eben auch an abschleifen, aber dann ruiniert man die beschichtung im bereich drumherum ja auch.


----------



## Guru (17. Februar 2015)

Da gibts nur einen Rat: *Profis *fragen. 

Schramme mit Materialveränderung (Delle, Beule, Wellen) wird auf Dauer zumindest mal die Dichtungen an der Stelle zernichten, würde ich als Laie vermuten.


----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2015)

Je nachdem wie tief der Kratzer ist kann man ihn auch mit Kunstharzen o. ä. auffüllen. Die schwarze Beschichtung würde natürlich bei jedem Anschleifen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Wenn der Kratzer nicht zu tief ist und keine Funktionseinbußen zu bemerken sind, würde ich lediglich evtl. vorhandene, scharfe Kanten an dem Kratzer wegschleifen.

Nen Garantiefall ist sowas aber mit Sicherheit nicht


----------



## maniac66 (17. Februar 2015)

Die sauberste (aber auch teuerste) Lösung ist sicher der Austausch der kompletten Standrohreinheit. Preis ab 199 €.


----------



## Terence_iLL (17. Februar 2015)

bikeguy schrieb:


> Das Teil müsste ja rein theoretisch auch an die 2015 Rahmen passen, das Untterrohr sollte ja in etwa die gleichen Maße haben wie beim 2014, auch wenn die Geometrie bisschen anders is oder?


hallo bikeguy, hast du schon probiert ob der rock guard auch am 2015er passt?


----------



## bikeguy (17. Februar 2015)

Terence_iLL schrieb:


> hallo bikeguy, hast du schon probiert ob der rock guard auch am 2015er passt?


Tja das war ja auch meine Frage. Da das aber offenbar niemand beantworten konnte, habe ich mir mal keinen bestellt


----------



## maniac66 (18. Februar 2015)

Nachtaudienz bei Kaiser Wilhelm


----------



## Badsimson (20. Februar 2015)

bikeguy schrieb:


> Tja das war ja auch meine Frage. Da das aber offenbar niemand beantworten konnte, habe ich mir mal keinen bestellt


Warum schreibt ihr nicht einfach mal ne Mail und fragt nach ????
Ich hab einen sehr guten Kontakt mit denen gehabt


----------



## Terence_iLL (21. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Warum schreibt ihr nicht einfach mal ne Mail und fragt nach ????
> Ich hab einen sehr guten Kontakt mit denen gehabt


Ich habe schon zwei Anfragen gestellt und bis jetzt leider keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## deralteser (22. Februar 2015)

Und ab dafür...
plötzlich lag da ein Ast auf dem unbekannten trail. Meine Reaktion (wie ne Bahnschranke) half da nix mehr. Bin abgeflogen wie ne Katze. Lustigerweise auf beiden Beinen gelandet - hab nicht schon wieder mit der Schulter gebremst. ..Autsch



 


Fazit: Ballern auf unbekannten trails kann überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (23. Februar 2015)

Schwein gehabt! So was kann auch anders ausgehen. Ich bin vor 3 Jahren an einer für mich bekannten Stelle unglücklich auf die rechte Schulter gestürzt und dass war's dann für die Saison 
Nur mit viel Geduld und guter Physio bin ich wieder auf's Bike gekommen.


Ride on!


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Schwein gehabt! So was kann auch anders ausgehen. Ich bin vor 3 Jahren an einer für mich bekannten Stelle unglücklich auf die rechte Schulter gestürzt und dass war's dann für die Saison
> Nur mit viel Geduld und guter Physio bin ich wieder auf's Bike gekommen.
> 
> 
> Ride on!


Bei mir ist die Schulterluxation im März 1Jahr her. Wie vorher ist es nicht und wird es nicht. Die Sache ist auch an einer mir bekannten Stelle passiert. Die Saison war danach erstmal beendet....ätzend...


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2015)




----------



## Badsimson (23. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Aus "Anyon" wird "Canyon"


passt besser zu den Crossmax!


----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2015)

Badsimson schrieb:


> passt besser zu den Crossmax!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362832


Richtig geil! Passt wirklich super!


----------



## maniac66 (23. Februar 2015)

Nice! Sag mal, plottest du die Aufkleber selbst...?


----------



## Badsimson (23. Februar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Nice! Sag mal, plottest du die Aufkleber selbst...?


Ja


----------



## Catweazle81 (23. Februar 2015)

@Badsimson Sehr schöne, individuelle Detailarbeit – da steckt Liebe drin! Nur, stört Dich nicht auch die Luftblase in der unteren C-Kurve?


----------



## Badsimson (23. Februar 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @Badsimson Sehr schöne, individuelle Detailarbeit – da steckt Liebe drin! Nur, stört Dich nicht auch die Luftblase in der unteren C-Kurve?


 Ne, nicht wirklich ! Ich kann mal ein Bild machen wie's aussieht wenn ich ein paarmal gefahren bin ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (23. Februar 2015)

Ironie ist das Körnchen Salz, dass das Aufgetischte überhaupt erst genießbar macht


----------



## Badsimson (23. Februar 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Ironie ist das Körnchen Salz, dass das Aufgetischte überhaupt erst genießbar macht


Das hat nichts mit Ironie zu tun


----------



## -Jules- (23. Februar 2015)

Im Winter wirkt ein Spectral raw doch am besten, oder?


----------



## deralteser (24. Februar 2015)

-Jules- schrieb:


> Im Winter wirkt ein Spectral raw doch am besten, oder?



Hammer Bild! War bestimmt ne klasse Ausfahrt.

He he...Das Specki in S wirkt immer so "knuddelig"


----------



## mot.2901 (24. Februar 2015)

Terence_iLL schrieb:


> Ich habe schon zwei Anfragen gestellt und bis jetzt leider keine Antwort bekommen


Ich habe gestern mal angefragt ob der Rockguardz auch an das 2015er passt.


> Hi there, I think the 2015 spectral is a slightly different shape to the 2014 model, hopefully we can get our hands on the 2015 model soon.



Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das es da Unterschiede gibt.Eher wundert mich das 27.5 und 29 passen sollen.
Edit
Ich habe noch mal nachgefragt und anscheinend hat schon jemand mit einem 2015 Spectral den Rockguardz als nicht passend zurückgeschickt.


----------



## -Jules- (24. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hammer Bild! War bestimmt ne klasse Ausfahrt.
> 
> He he...Das Specki in S wirkt immer so "knuddelig"



Ist sogar XS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (25. Februar 2015)

So,nachdem ich auf Nachfrage beim Canyon Support hier die Bestätigung bekam dass am Rahmen nichts geändert wurde habe ich den Rockguardz mal bestellt.
Ich werde berichten ob es passt,wenn nicht muss ich es halt zurückschicken.


----------



## maniac66 (25. Februar 2015)

So, die Contis habe ich in Rente geschickt und auf Nobby Nic (29x2,35") 2015 umgerüstet. Erstmal konventionell mit Schlauch, tubeless conversion kommt dann am Wochenende dran.


----------



## Aldi (25. Februar 2015)

*SPECTRAL AL 7.0 EX - Gr. M*


----------



## Mo(n)arch (25. Februar 2015)

Der Hit!


----------



## Bubbolino (25. Februar 2015)

Hast du die Nobbys per Zufall gewogen?? Es noch interessant wie schwer und wie breit die sind.


----------



## maniac66 (25. Februar 2015)

Nein, ich hatte sie nicht auf der Waage. Einige hier im Forum hatten sich ja über große Abweichungen zur Herstellerangabe beschwert...
Ich wiege sie aber gern nochmal bevor ich auf Tubeless umrüste und poste das Ergebnis dann hier.
Was die Breite betrifft, sind sie den serienmäßigen Contis gleich. Hängt aber sicher von der Maulweite der gefahrenen Felge ab...


----------



## Jogi1968 (25. Februar 2015)

Sorry Leute, aber wir fahren alle keine Carbonbergziegen!

Lasst das mal mit dem Wiegen. Nehmt mal euren Rucksack mit der 3 Liter Trinkblase oder wie ich den Bauch vor!

Ist nicht ganz so ernst gemeint, aber 50g mehr oder weniger machen bei unsern MTB oder in unserem Leistungsbereich nicht so viel aus wie wir alle glauben.

Euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## hanz-hanz (25. Februar 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> So,nachdem ich auf Nachfrage beim Canyon Support hier die Bestätigung bekam dass am Rahmen nichts geändert wurde habe ich den Rockguardz mal bestellt.
> Ich werde berichten ob es passt,wenn nicht muss ich es halt zurückschicken.



War im Chat die Rede vom 27,5 oder 29 Zoll?


----------



## mot.2901 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich habe nur allgemein nach Änderungen am Unterrohr beim Spectral gefragt.
Ich selbst habe ein 29er.


----------



## maniac66 (25. Februar 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, aber wir fahren alle keine Carbonbergziegen!
> 
> Lasst das mal mit dem Wiegen. Nehmt mal euren Rucksack mit der 3 Liter Trinkblase oder wie ich den Bauch den vor!
> 
> ...


Wie Recht du damit hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1georg1969 (26. Februar 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur allgemein nach Änderungen am Unterrohr beim Spectral gefragt.
> Ich selbst habe ein 29er.



Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?  Stelle mal bitte ein paar Fotos Rock Guardz "am Bike" rein.  Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## mot.2901 (26. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ein M.Wenn ich ihn habe mache ich mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Cubie (27. Februar 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Nein, ich hatte sie nicht auf der Waage. Einige hier im Forum hatten sich ja über große Abweichungen zur Herstellerangabe beschwert...
> Ich wiege sie aber gern nochmal bevor ich auf Tubeless umrüste und poste das Ergebnis dann hier.
> Was die Breite betrifft, sind sie den serienmäßigen Contis gleich. Hängt aber sicher von der Maulweite der gefahrenen Felge ab...



Falls du die Nobbys noch nicht gewogen hast, mich würden die tatsächlichen Gewichte doch interessieren.
Der Trail King beim 8.0 soll ja 770g wiegen, beim Nobby hab ich irgendewas von 650g im Kopf,
und 240g Gewicht an der Bereifung nur durch einen anderen Mantel ist nicht ganz ohne.

und vor allem so günstig kommt man nimmer an 240g Gewichtseinsparung...

Grüße Cubie


----------



## maniac66 (27. Februar 2015)

Bei dem von dir genannten Gewicht gehst du von der 27,5" Version des Nobby Nic aus..? Ich fahre 29x2,35 und die wiegen laut Angabe von Schwalbe ca. 725 gr. Ich wiege sie aber (rein aus Neugier) gern noch mal vor der Tubeless Conversion. 
Natürlich möchte ich bei der rotierenden Masse auch noch etwas Gewicht einsparen. Ich fahre sie zunächst erstmal mit Schlauch, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass dann die Tubeless Conversion leichter von der Hand geht ;-)


Ride on!


----------



## Cubie (28. Februar 2015)

Richtig, ich sprech vom 27,5er interessiert mich aber trotzdem was du am Ende tatsächlich hast, auch wenn du 29 " fährst.

Grüße
Cubie


----------



## Micha382 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab noch nen 27,5er Nobby im Keller wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Kann den mal wiegen wenn du willst.


----------



## Horaff (28. Februar 2015)

...für die Galerie...


----------



## Cubie (28. Februar 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen 27,5er Nobby im Keller wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Kann den mal wiegen wenn du willst.


Wäre super wenn du den Norbert Nic wiegen könntest 

Grüße Cubie


----------



## Xambassador (28. Februar 2015)

Um die Anzahl an Bildern von petrol-farbenen Bikes zu erhöhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (28. Februar 2015)

Xambassador schrieb:


> Um die Anzahl an Bildern von petrol-farbenen Bikes zu erhöhen
> Anhang anzeigen 364384
> Anhang anzeigen 364385


Ich steh auf orangenes Eloxalzeugs. An dem petrolfarbenen Spectral kommt das wirklich sehr geil!


----------



## Xambassador (28. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich steh auf orangenes Eloxalzeugs. An dem petrolfarbenen Spectral kommt das wirklich sehr geil!


 
leider ist die Auswahl an orange eloxierten Anbauteilen etwas begrenzt bzw. teuerer im Vergleich zu anderen Farben  scheint wohl nicht so gefragt zu sein


----------



## Micha382 (28. Februar 2015)

Cubie schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn du den Norbert Nic wiegen könntest
> 
> Grüße Cubie



Also der Nic wiegt in 27,5x2,25 578 Gramm!


----------



## Cubie (28. Februar 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Also der Nic wiegt in 27,5x2,25 578 Gramm!


Wow, dass is mal ne Ansage,
770g Trail King zu 578g Nobby Nic, krasser Unterschied.

Danke für das Wiegen 

Gruß Cubie


----------



## sunchild (28. Februar 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Also der Nic wiegt in 27,5x2,25 578 Gramm!


Ist das ein 2014er? Entweder ist der 2015er schwerer, oder deiner ist sehr leicht ausgefallen:
2014:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-8858/schwalbe-reifen-nobby-nic
2015:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-10083/schwalbe-reifen-nobby-nic
Gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber ich möchte nicht das Cubie sich ein kauft und dann enttäuscht ist.


----------



## Micha382 (28. Februar 2015)

Der ist vom Nerve meiner Frau aus 2014.
Finde die Unterschiede aus deinem Link bei der Messung schon gewaltig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (28. Februar 2015)

Schau mal hier, das kommt bei meinem gemessenen Gewicht schon eher hin:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-8858/schwalbe-reifen-nobby-nic


----------



## maniac66 (28. Februar 2015)

Bei dem herrlichen Wetter erstmal 'ne schöne Schlammpackung gegönnt 







Der Nobby Nic 2015 hat dabei eine sehr gute Performance abgeliefert!
Um Längen besser als die serienmäßigen Contis!!!


----------



## Jogi1968 (28. Februar 2015)

Geheiligt werde sein MTBike wie auch auf der Waldautobahn so auch auf dem Single Trail! 






An diese Stelle möchte ich bei meiner neuen Nachbarin im Haus von ganzen Herzen bedanken!

Sie hat mit uns nach ihrem Einzug den Keller getauscht (Vermieter hat auch zugestimmt) und somit haben wir jetzt einen Keller, der doppelt so groß ist! Und die neue Hälfte ist für mein Bike und zum Schrauben ! 





Heute nach einer echt schönen 40km Runde hat das echt Bock gemacht, das Bike zu ölen! Alles schön im Stehen 

Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## deralteser (28. Februar 2015)

Und ich so: "Yeah!"
Ne gute Schrauberecke ist gold wert. Hab so manche Nacht im Keller verbracht. Dat Beste ist dat Pils danach - oder währenddessen


----------



## Jaspero (1. März 2015)

Mein Spectral 29er ist fertig fur sommer.
Rockshox monarch rc3 plus debon air und xtr Trail remmen.


----------



## maniac66 (1. März 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Hast du die Nobbys per Zufall gewogen?? Es noch interessant wie schwer und wie breit die sind.


Habe den Nobby Nic heute tubeless montiert. Mit dem Wiegen ist es leider nichts mehr geworden, meine Waage hat den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## mssc (2. März 2015)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Mein Spectral 29er ist fertig fur sommer.
> Rockshox monarch rc3 plus debon air und xtr Trail remmen.



Welchen Tune hast du beim Monarch genommen? Schon getestet?


----------



## maniac66 (2. März 2015)

Laut Anfrage bei Canyon, soll der Mid Tune ganz gut passen. Zur Not halt mit Volumen Spacern arbeiten. Ein getestetes Set Up liegt für das Spectral 29 für den RS Monarch Plus Debon Air nicht vor


----------



## Horaff (2. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Laut Anfrage bei Canyon, soll der Mid Tune ganz gut passen. Zur Not halt mit Volumen Spacern arbeiten. Ein getestetes Set Up liegt für das Spectral 29 für den RS Monarch Plus Debon Air nicht vor


...der Mid Tune wird nicht passen. Man nützt den Federweg nicht komplett. Druckstufe muss weicher gemacht werden.


----------



## maniac66 (2. März 2015)

Interessant, der Canyon Support sagte mir genau das Gegenteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (2. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Interessant, der Canyon Support sagte mir genau das Gegenteil...


Hier nochmal die Antwort vom Canyon Support auf meine Anfrage bezüglich Rock Shox Monach Plus Debon Air im 2014 Spectral 29:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 08.Februar 2015 und Ihre Anfrage.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon-Bike entschieden haben. Leider liegen für das Spectral 29 von 2014 keine getestetes Rock Shox Setup vor. Eine verbindliche Aussage kann ich Ihnen deshalb nicht geben. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte aber ein medium tune zur Kinematic unseres Hinterbaus passen. Eine HV Kammer ermöglicht eine Abstimmung mit Hilfe von sogenanten air spacern.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Horaff (2. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Interessant, der Canyon Support sagte mir genau das Gegenteil...


...sehr Interessant!Das gleiche sagt Canyon beim AL 27,5" auch.Ab Werk ist allerdings ein L/L3 Tune beim EX verbaut.
M Tune passt beim AL 27,5" definitiv nicht...


----------



## Jaspero (4. März 2015)

mssc schrieb:


> Welchen Tune hast du beim Monarch genommen? Schon getestet?



M/M.


----------



## DigitalMac (5. März 2015)

@mot.2901 @hanz-hanz @1georg1969:

Ich habe den Schutz von Rock Guardz (für das Spectral 2014) erhalten und er passt perfekt auf mein Spectral 2015 (Größe L, 27,5).


----------



## Terence_iLL (5. März 2015)

DigitalMac schrieb:


> @mot.2901 @hanz-hanz @1georg1969:
> 
> Ich habe den Schutz von Rock Guardz (für das Spectral 2014) erhalten und er passt perfekt auf mein Spectral 2015 (Größe L).



Hast du ein 27,5er oder 29er?


----------



## DigitalMac (5. März 2015)

27,5.


----------



## derbikeradler (6. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Antwort vom Canyon Support auf meine Anfrage bezüglich Rock Shox Monach Plus Debon Air im 2014 Spectral 29:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ...



Canyon schreibt echt nur Quatsch.

Hatte auch gefragt welcher Tune beim Spectral verbaut ist und mir wurde gesagt M/M ist verbaut.

Habe dann jemanden gefragt der den Monarch ab Werk dran hat im Speci und es ist eine extrem weiche Abstimmung und die ist laut Dämpfertuner(Lordhelmchen im Forum hier) ganz weit von M/M entfernt.

Canyon verbaut den Tune L L3 S

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/17/9f9beb15addfb05779be8e96813774a2.jpg


----------



## maniac66 (6. März 2015)

Ich habe mich jetzt für eine andere Lösung beim Thema Dämpfer Tuning entschieden. Damit behalte ich den orginalen, auf die Kinnematik des Hinterbaus abgestimmten Tune bei, habe aber die Vorteile der grösseren Luftkammer. 
Ist auf jeden Fall eine recht günstige Lösung.


----------



## deralteser (6. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für eine andere Lösung beim Thema Dämpfer Tuning entschieden. Damit behalte ich den orginalen, auf die Kinnematik des Hinterbaus abgestimmten Tune bei, habe aber die Vorteile der grösseren Luftkammer.
> Ist auf jeden Fall eine recht günstige Lösung.


Jetzt wirds interessant 
@ToppaHarley ist auch über Vorsprung Tuning gestolpert. Er wollte sich noch schlau machen, ob man die originalen Luftkammerspacer von Fox weiterhin nutzen kann. Vorsprung bietet wohl aber auch eigene Luftkammerspacer an.

Bei mir/uns gehts zwar um den FoxCTD - allerdings waren @ToppaHarley und ich mit dem "Werkstuning" auch vollkommen unzufrieden. Das Teil hatte uns einfach zu wenig Kompression. Und nen Dämpfer, der einfach durch den Federweg rauscht wollten wir auch nicht.

Hier mal kurz, was Vorsprung anpreist:

WHAT THE CORSET OFFERS

- Less initial resistance means better traction and small bump compliance
- More mid-stroke support
- Feels more like a coil shock
- Livelier, more predictable feel
- Better big-hit control
- No more preloaded initial feel
- No more wallowy midstroke
- Adjustable ending-stroke ramp using volume spacers (sold separately)
- Compatible with standard Fox air sleeve seals
- Easy to install – kit includes air shaft seals


Read more at http://dirtmountainbike.com/product...ox-air-shock-upgrade.html#RBmuhVyQl6O5WLym.99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horaff (6. März 2015)

...mein Tip:
Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Debonair rein, M/M Tune, Druckstufe etwas weicher machen (für das Zerlegen gibt es ne gute SRAM Anleitung, Shimstack-Tuning findet man im Web), wenn nötig noch dünneres Öl.
Funktion - TOP !!!


----------



## maniac66 (6. März 2015)

Mir war diese Lösung sehr sympathisch, deshalb habe ich das Teil kurzentschlossen bestellt. Laut Vorsprung ist die benötigte Grösse auf Lager und soll nächste Woche in den Versand gehen! Ich berichte dann gern.


----------



## deralteser (6. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Mir war diese Lösung sehr sympathisch, deshalb habe ich das Teil kurzentschlossen bestellt. Laut Vorsprung ist die benötigte Grösse auf Lager und soll nächste Woche in den Versand gehen! Ich berichte dann gern.


Perfekt!


----------



## Jaspero (8. März 2015)

Jaspero schrieb:


> M/M.



Gestern gefaren mit das neues damfer. beim drop von 60cm und kleine jump hat man ~1cm van der hub nicht benutzt.
Ich habe das dampfer ohne luft eingedruckt und dan bleibt 0,5cm von der hub unbenutzt, geht einfach nicht weiter.
Beim fahren merkt man nichts davon. Vielleicht ist das m/m tune etwas zu straff wie horaf shon gasagt hatte.

ich bin nicht deutsch, tut mir leid wann das tekst nicht ganz gut ist geschrieben


----------



## Jogi1968 (8. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 

Hab ihr mal einen Tipp wie man die Aufkleber von den Tauchrohren an der Gabel ohne Kratzer entfernen kann ?

Vorab schonmal vielen Dank!

PS: Heißluftföhn oder?


----------



## deralteser (8. März 2015)

Moin.

Nimm nen normalen Fön, das reicht vollkommen. Wenn Du beim Abziehen nicht sofort alle Kleberreste entfernt bekommst reicht normalerweise weiteres Erwärmen mit dem Fön. Dann immer schön mit Druck mit dem Daumen drüberstreichen und die Kleberreste sollten sich nach und nach ablösen. Ich hab so bislang jeden Aufkleber inkl. Kleber überall runterbekommen - OHNE irgendwelche Lösemittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (8. März 2015)

Geht auch mit ’nem normalen Fön. Schön erwärmen und dann gehn die ohne weiteres ab.


----------



## rnReaper (8. März 2015)

mal wieder on the top..


----------



## Salzstängeli (9. März 2015)

Hat hier jemand ein Foto von einem Spectral 27.5" in der Grösse M und eine Schrittlänge um die 86 cm wo man sieht wie weit die Sattelstütze raus steht?

Mille Grazie!!


----------



## deralteser (9. März 2015)

So , und weil mir dieser miese, kleine, blaue CTD-Hebel am Dämpfer schon so lange auf den Zeiger ging habe ich ihn heute ent-eloxiert. Danach wurden die orangenen Pedale auch gecleant. Das einzige was bei nem Dämpferservice noch gecleant wird, ist der rote Rebound Knopf.





Parts vorher / nachher:


----------



## Wies (9. März 2015)

Nice! Einfach in den Abflussreiniger rein? Danach nicht poliert oder?


----------



## deralteser (9. März 2015)

Wies schrieb:


> Nice! Einfach in den Abflussreiniger rein? Danach nicht poliert oder?


Genau! Wasser + leicht erhöhte Dosierung Mellurid Rohrreiniger (Natriumhydroxid heißt das Zauberwort). Brille und Handschuhe nicht vergessen. Nach wenigen Momenten hat sich die Eloxalschicht verabschiedet. Den dunklen, verbleibenden Schlier mit nem Schwamm und Wasser abwaschen. Dann siehts aus wie auf den Bildern.
Nach ein paar Wochen wird sich eine feine Patina entwickeln, klar - aber ich steh auf RAW Aufpolieren ist natürlich jederzeit möglich!


----------



## mot.2901 (10. März 2015)

DigitalMac schrieb:


> @mot.2901 @hanz-hanz @1georg1969:
> 
> Ich habe den Schutz von Rock Guardz (für das Spectral 2014) erhalten und er passt perfekt auf mein Spectral 2015 (Größe L, 27,5).



Ich habe meine jetzt auch bekommen und er passt gut aufs Spectral 29 2015
Aber ohne warm machen hätte ich den nicht über den Rahmen bekommen.Steht aber auch so in der Anleitung.


----------



## tommy_86 (10. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Genau! Wasser + leicht erhöhte Dosierung Mellurid Rohrreiniger (Natriumhydroxid heißt das Zauberwort). Brille und Handschuhe nicht vergessen. Nach wenigen Momenten hat sich die Eloxalschicht verabschiedet. Den dunklen, verbleibenden Schlier mit nem Schwamm und Wasser abwaschen. Dann siehts aus wie auf den Bildern.
> Nach ein paar Wochen wird sich eine feine Patina entwickeln, klar - aber ich steh auf RAW Aufpolieren ist natürlich jederzeit möglich!



Bekomme ich so theoretisch auch den gesamten Rahmen enteloxiert ? Also den schwarzen Specki Rahmen, falls mir das schwarz irgendwann zu langweilig wird.


----------



## LukasL (10. März 2015)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich so theoretisch auch den gesamten Rahmen enteloxiert ? Also den schwarzen Specki Rahmen, falls mir das schwarz irgendwann zu langweilig wird.



Der Rahmen ist anodisiert, nicht eloxiert. Keine Ahnung wie man das abbekommen würde außer schleifen!


----------



## Velo-X (10. März 2015)

LukasL schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist anodisiert, nicht eloxiert. Keine Ahnung wie man das abbekommen würde außer schleifen!


Ist das nicht das Gleiche? Anodisiert=Eloxiert


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (10. März 2015)

LukasL schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist anodisiert, nicht eloxiert. Keine Ahnung wie man das abbekommen würde außer schleifen!



Also: 
Mit "Eloxieren", oder wie es technisch richtig heißt "Anodisieren", bezeichnet man chemisch-elektrolytische Oxydationsverfahren, mit denen Aluminiumoberflächen widerstandsfähiger und haltbarer, aber auch dekorativer gemacht werden können.

Anodisieren = Eloxieren = ELektrisch OXidiertes ALuminium


----------



## deralteser (10. März 2015)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich so theoretisch auch den gesamten Rahmen enteloxiert ? Also den schwarzen Specki Rahmen, falls mir das schwarz irgendwann zu langweilig wird.



Das ist ein ziemlich ausschweifendes Thema - von daher mal einen kleinen Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-eloxal-chemisch-entfernen.260225/

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07...en_eloxieren_lassen_teile_parts_wie_wo_warum/

Einen lackierten/gepulverten Rahmen zu entlacken und dann neu zu lackieren/pulvern oder zu eloxieren ist die einfachere Lösung


----------



## tommy_86 (10. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das ist ein ziemlich ausschweifendes Thema - von daher mal einen kleinen Link:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-eloxal-chemisch-entfernen.260225/
> 
> ...


 Danke


----------



## deralteser (10. März 2015)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Danke


Bitte sehr!
Meine persönliche Meinung: Mit einem kompletten Rahmen wäre ich vorsichtig. Die Anodisierung ist ja keine zusätzliche Schicht auf dem Rahmen (so wie bei Lackieren). Sie ist vielmehr eine Oberflächenveränderung des Materials. Diese Schicht runterzubekommen bedeutet eben auch Material vom Rahmen zu entfernen. Also bei dickwandigen Rahmen oder Bauteilen würde ich das evtl. in Erwägung ziehen. Die Wandstärken vom Rahmen des Spectrals klingen beim Klopfen mit dem Finger allerdings teilweise schon recht "blechig" und dünn (was nicht heißen soll das es nix taugt). Da noch Material abzutragen würde ich als Laie oder "Hobbieinteressierter" nicht versuchen. Wenn überhaupt, dann beim Profi fragen! Selbst der wird einem keine Garantie aussprechen.
Einen normal lackierten oder gepulverten Rahmen zu entlacken und anders zu gestalten ist wirklich kein Problem. Es gibt genug Firmen in diesem Bereich. Oder hier im Forum mal stöbern - es gibt hier diverse "RAW" - Threads.

Greetz!


Edit: Einfach den polished Rahmen nehmen - der ist nur klar lackiert. Den Klarlack hat man schnell entfernt und dann kann man je nach Geschmack anodisieren/lackieren

Wann tauchen den hier endlich die ersten Custom-Lackierungen auf???


----------



## 1georg1969 (11. März 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine jetzt auch bekommen und er passt gut aufs Spectral 29 2015
> Aber ohne warm machen hätte ich den nicht über den Rahmen bekommen.Steht aber auch so in der Anleitung.



Kannste uns bitte ein paar Fotos reinstellen. Danke.


----------



## tommy_86 (11. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Bitte sehr!
> Meine persönliche Meinung: Mit einem kompletten Rahmen wäre ich vorsichtig. Die Anodisierung ist ja keine zusätzliche Schicht auf dem Rahmen (so wie bei Lackieren). Sie ist vielmehr eine Oberflächenveränderung des Materials. Diese Schicht runterzubekommen bedeutet eben auch Material vom Rahmen zu entfernen. Also bei dickwandigen Rahmen oder Bauteilen würde ich das evtl. in Erwägung ziehen. Die Wandstärken vom Rahmen des Spectrals klingen beim Klopfen mit dem Finger allerdings teilweise schon recht "blechig" und dünn (was nicht heißen soll das es nix taugt). Da noch Material abzutragen würde ich als Laie oder "Hobbieinteressierter" nicht versuchen. Wenn überhaupt, dann beim Profi fragen! Selbst der wird einem keine Garantie aussprechen.
> Einen normal lackierten oder gepulverten Rahmen zu entlacken und anders zu gestalten ist wirklich kein Problem. Es gibt genug Firmen in diesem Bereich. Oder hier im Forum mal stöbern - es gibt hier diverse "RAW" - Threads.
> 
> ...



Ja, soweit hatte ich mich da auch schon eingelesen, trotzdem danke. Ich dachte nur, falls mir das schlichte Schwarz auf dauer etwas langweilig wird  Vorerst bekommt mein Specki ein paar blaue Akzente. Die Pedale werden noch gegen blaue getauscht und die Pike bekommt blaue Decals :>



 

LG


----------



## mot.2901 (12. März 2015)

So sieht der Rockguardz am stealth aus.


----------



## deralteser (12. März 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> So sieht der Rockguardz am stealth aus.



Sieht toll aus und fügt sich gut ins Gesamtbild ein. Wenns an nem polished Rahmen montiert ist gefällts mir zwar auch gut, aber ich zweifel da noch mir eins anzuschaffen - andererseits ist das wirklich DIE Stelle am Spectral, die Ordentlich Äste/Sträuche/Steine/etc. einstecken muss. Im richtigen Winkel betrachtet ist mein Rahmen an den Stellen schon gut zerkratzt....mmmhhhhh soll ich oder soll ich nicht


----------



## MadMax167 (13. März 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> So sieht der Rockguardz am stealth aus.




Also ich finde das sieht sehr sehr geil aus. Ist das ein 2015er Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (13. März 2015)

MadMax167 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das sieht sehr sehr geil aus. Ist das ein 2015er Rahmen?


Ja ist ein 2015er.


----------



## Jaspero (15. März 2015)

Gestern erste ' extreme'  fahrt ins  aachen/dreilandergelander ecke.
Das dampfer funktioniert sehr gut. Sicher mit das pike vorne.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2015)

Mehr Hub nicht?


----------



## Jaspero (15. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mehr Hub nicht?



Nein. Aber auch ohne luft bleib schon 5mm 'unbenutzt'. Hab kein grosse drops gefahren.

Da war auch noch ein Speci Stumpjumper evo mit special debon air dampfer fur das rad dabei und ein kona process 154 mit monarch plus (kein debonair) und beide brauchen nicht die hub fur 100 prozent.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2015)

Zuviel Druckstufe!? M/M Tune? So schwer = so viel psi?
Braucht keine Drops über 60cm, mehr wie 3-4mm sollte nicht über sein. Sonst wären es ja nur 115mm Federweg.

PS ah ok. Dachte es sollte das zeigen. Aber wenn nur Strasse gefahren..


----------



## Terence_iLL (17. März 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> So sieht der Rockguardz am stealth aus.


sieht super aus!
hast du noch eine Folie drunter geklebt?
hätte Angst, dass sich Dreck drunter sammelt und durch Vibrationen die Anodisierung weg scheuert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (17. März 2015)

Ja ist eine Folie drunter.Genau aus diesem Grund.Und das Teil geht auch ganz schön stramm drauf,da hatte ich Angst den Rahmen gleich zu verkratzen.


----------



## MitschundCo (17. März 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Ja ist eine Folie drunter.Genau aus diesem Grund.Und das Teil geht auch ganz schön stramm drauf,da hatte ich Angst den Rahmen gleich zu verkratzen.


Gefällt mir auch am Stealth Rahmen. Hatte auch schon überlegt am Spectral meiner Gattin, aber der schicken Canyon Schriftzug möchte ich nicht über kleben. Werde heute Abend transparente Folie von 3M aufziehen.

Muss jetzt blöd fragen: vorher folieren und dann mit Frameprotection einmasieren oder umgekehrt?


----------



## mot.2901 (17. März 2015)

Den Schriftzug würde ich aber nicht überleben ;-))


----------



## MitschundCo (17. März 2015)

Wie? Willst mir erzählen halb überklebt sieht super aus?


----------



## mot.2901 (17. März 2015)

Ich denke eher daran das die Folie mal ab muss.Und dann hängen die schönen Buchstaben dran.


----------



## MitschundCo (17. März 2015)

Leicht vorwärmen, das geht dann schon


----------



## mot.2901 (17. März 2015)

Wenn du meinst.Sind ja nur aufgedruckt.


----------



## rnReaper (17. März 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher daran das die Folie mal ab muss.Und dann hängen die schönen Buchstaben dran.



Keine Ahnung wie eure Erfahrungen sind, aber ich brauche nie mehr als eine Folie?! Hatte sie an meinem Hardtail bis einschließlich zu Verkauf und jetzt neue am Spectral und nicht vor die zu wechseln.


----------



## MitschundCo (17. März 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie eure Erfahrungen sind, aber ich brauche nie mehr als eine Folie?! Hatte sie an meinem Hardtail bis einschließlich zu Verkauf und jetzt neue am Spectral und nicht vor die zu wechseln.


Das denke ich auch


----------



## rnReaper (28. März 2015)

Shine bright, Baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebbo84 (29. März 2015)

Endlich is der Schnee auf meiner Hausstrecke mal weg.


----------



## el martn (29. März 2015)

Mein kleines Schwarzes von hinten bei schlechtem Wetter...


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

Post aus Whistler BC! Nach 3 Wochen ist das Teil endlich angekommen. Wenn jetzt noch der Sturm abzieht, wird es auch was mit dem Testen


----------



## deralteser (31. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Post aus Whistler BC! Nach 3 Wochen ist das Teil endlich angekommen. Wenn jetzt noch der Sturm abzieht, wird es auch was mit dem Testen Anhang anzeigen 373934Anhang anzeigen 373935


Na endlich! 
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

Eingebaut ist das Teil schon mal. Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich noch einen Luftkammer Service gemacht, war sowieso mal fällig. Das erste Komprimieren (sagt zwar nicht viel aus) fühlt sich schon mal richtig gut an! Wenn jetzt noch der Regen mal ein wenig nachlassen würde, bin ich happy! Mehr Eindrücke nach der 1. Ausfahrt mit dem Teil.


----------



## sorny (31. März 2015)

Welche Größe vom Corset Vorsprung hast du genau gekauft?

lg


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Na endlich!
> Ich bin gespannt!


...und ich erstmal!!!


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Welche Größe vom Corset Vorsprung hast du genau gekauft?
> 
> lg


Da der Dämpfer 190 mm lang ist und 51 mm Hub hat (mit der grossen Verschraubung) brauchte ich 7.50 x 1.75/2.00 Large Eylet. (Angaben in Zoll)


----------



## varadero (31. März 2015)

erste Ausfahrt 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

Von solchen Bedingungen könnte ich heute nur träumen


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

Trotz Sturmtief 'ne fixe Runde über die Hometrails gedreht, war doch zu neugierig.
Ich bin total begeistert von dem Teil! Da hat Vorsprung Suspension nicht zu viel versprochen . So eine Performance kannte ich bisher nur von einem Stahlfederbein. Unsere Freunde aus Amiland  würden so was dann wohl als "Plush" bezeichnen


----------



## deralteser (31. März 2015)

Ich will mehr wissen.Du musst sofort noch ne Runde drehen


----------



## tommy_86 (31. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Trotz Sturmtief 'ne fixe Runde über die Hometrails gedreht, war doch zu neugierig.
> Ich bin total begeistert von dem Teil! Da hat Vorsprung Suspension nicht zu viel versprochen. So eine Performance kannte ich bisher nur von einem Stahlfederbein. Unsere Freunde aus Amiland  würden so was dann wohl als"Plush" bezeichnen Anhang anzeigen 373992Anhang anzeigen 373994



Wo hast du bestellt ? bei Vorsprung selbst oder bei TF tuned ? Bei TF tuned ist das Teil günstiger aber dort kann man nur per Kreditkarte zahlen <.<


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

Habe im Web Shop auf der Homepage direkt bestellt. Incl. Versand nach Deutschland ca. 120 €. Immerhin weit günstiger als ein neuer Dämpfer...


----------



## tommy_86 (31. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Habe im Web Shop auf der Homepage direkt bestellt. Incl. Versand nach Deutschland ca. 120 €. Immerhin weit günstiger als ein neuer Dämpfer...



hm,aktuell sagt der Wechselkurs 150 Dollar / 139 Euro... hmhm
Du hast hier bestellt: http://vorsprungsuspension.com/products/vorsprung-corset-air-sleeve ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (31. März 2015)

Ach, das sind wohl kanadische Dollar, dann sind es ohne Versand nämlich 109 Euro :O


----------



## tommy_86 (31. März 2015)

Sorry wegen dem Spam. Für einen 190/51 Dämpfer braucht man 7.25 x 1.75, 7.50 x 2.00 / Large 
Sehe ich das richtig ?

Vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## deralteser (31. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Habe im Web Shop auf der Homepage direkt bestellt. Incl. Versand nach Deutschland ca. 120 €. Immerhin weit günstiger als ein neuer Dämpfer...


So siehts mal aus. Ich werds wohl auch bald ausprobieren. Aktuell bin ich aber erstmal scharf drauf, mein 2015er Spectral mit nem 40er Vorbau auszurüsten. Warte noch auf Teile


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Sorry wegen dem Spam. Für einen 190/51 Dämpfer braucht man 7.25 x 1.75, 7.50 x 2.00 / Large
> Sehe ich das richtig ?
> 
> Vielen Dank ;-)


Genau den brauchst du


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> So siehts mal aus. Ich werds wohl auch bald ausprobieren. Aktuell bin ich aber erstmal scharf drauf, mein 2015er Spectral mit nem 40er Vorbau auszurüsten. Warte noch auf Teile


Ich denke jetzt ist erstmal Schluss..., oder brauche ich jetzt doch 'ne Pike um mit der Performance des Dämpfers mitzukommen


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> hm,aktuell sagt der Wechselkurs 150 Dollar / 139 Euro... hmhm
> Du hast hier bestellt: http://vorsprungsuspension.com/products/vorsprung-corset-air-sleeve ?


Jep, genau da.


----------



## tommy_86 (31. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Jep, genau da.



Danke


----------



## Board-Raider (31. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Ich möchte das Teil bei TF Tuned bestellen.
http://www.tftuned.com/vorsprung-corset-air-sleeve/p3135

190x50x184x44LV

das müsste dann wohl der richtige sein!?

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=68


----------



## tommy_86 (31. März 2015)

ja müsste


----------



## tommy_86 (31. März 2015)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tip. Ich möchte das Teil bei TF Tuned bestellen.
> http://www.tftuned.com/vorsprung-corset-air-sleeve/p3135
> 
> 190x50x184x44LV
> ...



Der Dämpfer im Spectral hat 190/51, wieso bei Tftuned 190/50 steht bei der Luftkammer hat mich auch gewundert, müsste aber passen, auf jeden Fall den large, also LV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (31. März 2015)

Hab ihn jetzt bestellt. auf Der Canyon Seite steht allerdings auch 190x50:

*Spectral 27,5" Serie:*

Gabel: 140/150
Dämpfer: 50
Einbaulänge Gabel: 529 (+-5)
Einbaulänge Dämpfer: 190

https://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=157

genau genommen müsste es 190,5x50,8 sein.
hier noch was für die Galerie:


----------



## maniac66 (31. März 2015)

Fox wird 2016 reagieren, oder sollte man kopieren sagen....? Wenn ich mir den 2016 Float DPS Dämper so anschaue, sieht dem was Vorsprung gemacht hat sehr ähnlich  Hier die Infos zu den 2016 Teilen: http://flowmountainbike.com/tests/tested-2016-fox-34-fork-and-float-dps-shock/


----------



## deralteser (31. März 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Fox wird 2016 reagieren, oder sollte man kopieren sagen....? Wenn ich mir den 2016 Float DPS Dämper so anschaue, sieht dem was Vorsprung gemacht hat sehr änlich Anhang anzeigen 374045


 ....ohne Worte.


----------



## deralteser (3. April 2015)

Ich bin mit dem 40mm Vorbau sehr zufrieden. Der 50er wird nicht mehr verbaut - ich werd irgendwann nochmal nen 35er testen.
Die Tage travel ich die 350CR auf 140 oder 150mm runter. 160mm ist mir too much in so nem bike - heißt aber nicht, das es in dem aktuellen Zustand keine Laune macht.


----------



## maniac66 (4. April 2015)

Weniger, ist oft mehr! 150mm wären für mich beim Spectral das Maximum...


----------



## deralteser (4. April 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Weniger, ist oft mehr! 150mm wären für mich beim Spectral das Maximum...


So siehts mal aus


----------



## shalala (5. April 2015)

Erste Aufahrt mit dem Specki. Leider fühl ich mich noch nicht 100% wohl auf dem Bike. Ich hoffe, dass es bisher nur ungewohnt ist.


----------



## jeckill (5. April 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Erste Aufahrt mit dem Specki. Leider fühl ich mich noch nicht 100% wohl auf dem Bike. Ich hoffe, dass es bisher nur ungewohnt ist.



Die Farbe ist ein Hammer !!


----------



## Guru (5. April 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Erste Aufahrt mit dem Specki. Leider fühl ich mich noch nicht 100% wohl auf dem Bike. Ich hoffe, dass es bisher nur ungewohnt ist.



Gib dir Zeit, ich bin von einem 98er Specialized FSR gewechselt, mit völlig anderer Geo und Fahrverhalten. Am Anfang dachte ich nur: Oh Gott ist das groß. Und: Ich spür nix vom Untergrund. Inzwischen bin ich ziemlich zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duesi_I (5. April 2015)

650B


----------



## heistob (5. April 2015)

duesi_I schrieb:


> 650B


Da hättest ja auch nen größeren Rahmen nehmen können oder??


----------



## varadero (5. April 2015)

Frage: mein 2014er Spectral hat die Canyon Kettenführung noch nicht (aber schon das Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe).
Mich stört das die Kette öfters von unten gegen die Kettenstrebe schlägt (und unschöne Macken hinterlässt) - oben gibt es ja den Kunststoffschutz.
Könnt Ihr die E168 genannte Kettenführung empfehlen? Ist das Schleifgeräusch (ich bin Tourenfahrer) nicht nervig?


----------



## duesi_I (5. April 2015)

heistob schrieb:


> Da hättest ja auch nen größeren Rahmen nehmen können oder??


Nein, auf keinen Fall, ich bin 1,85m groß und habe eine SL von 89, L passt perfekt!


----------



## ravestar (5. April 2015)

Heute mal ausgeführt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## th_philipp (5. April 2015)

Ich glaube Dein Rad habe ich heute gesehen. Hab Dir Platz gemacht als Du den Melibokus runtergefahren bist und ich an dem schmalen Stück hoch wollte.
Das Alu hat man schon von Weitem gesehen, da die Sonne den Rahmen hat etwas leuchten lassen. Alu-Look kommt am Spectral gut.

Oder es gab heute mehrere Spectrals in dem Design auf dem Berg....kann auch sein.
Bin noch am überlegen ob Nerve29, Spectral29 oder Spectral CF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (5. April 2015)

varadero schrieb:


> Frage: mein 2014er Spectral hat die Canyon Kettenführung noch nicht (aber schon das Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe).
> Mich stört das die Kette öfters von unten gegen die Kettenstrebe schlägt (und unschöne Macken hinterlässt) - oben gibt es ja den Kunststoffschutz.
> Könnt Ihr die E168 genannte Kettenführung empfehlen? Ist das Schleifgeräusch (ich bin Tourenfahrer) nicht nervig?


Hi, habe auch seit kurzem die E168 an meinem 2014 Spectral und konnte bei der heutigen Tour kein nerviges Schlagen mehr feststellen. Zumindest ist es mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## ravestar (7. April 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dein Rad habe ich heute gesehen. Hab Dir Platz gemacht als Du den Melibokus runtergefahren bist und ich an dem schmalen Stück hoch wollte.
> Das Alu hat man schon von Weitem gesehen, da die Sonne den Rahmen hat etwas leuchten lassen. Alu-Look kommt am Spectral gut.
> 
> Oder es gab heute mehrere Spectrals in dem Design auf dem Berg....kann auch sein.
> Bin noch am überlegen ob Nerve29, Spectral29 oder Spectral CF.


Das kann gut sein. Den Weg paar Meter weiter der Treppen nach rechts runter  danke ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## th_philipp (7. April 2015)

Genau.Kein Ding


----------



## Xambassador (11. April 2015)

Zweite Ausfahrt mit meinem Spectral... die Schneegrenze war aber leider zu schnell erreicht


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. April 2015)

Xambassador schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 377133
> Zweite Ausfahrt mit meinem Spectral... die Schneegrenze war aber leider zu schnell erreicht



Schöne Farbkombi. Mal was anderes. Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## deralteser (11. April 2015)

Xambassador schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 377133
> Zweite Ausfahrt mit meinem Spectral... die Schneegrenze war aber leider zu schnell erreicht


Wirklich ein schönes bike! Ich liebe orange eloxierte Teile, hätte aber nie gedacht, das es zu dem petrol so gut passt. Eine schöne und bestimmt seltene Farbkombination!


----------



## Xambassador (11. April 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Schöne Farbkombi. Mal was anderes. Gefällt mir sehr gut!





deralteser schrieb:


> Wirklich ein schönes bike! Ich liebe orange eloxierte Teile, hätte aber nie gedacht, das es zu dem petrol so gut passt. Eine schöne und bestimmt seltene Farbkombination!



Danke, bin selbst immer noch überrascht, wie gut es zusammen passt  vor allem da das pertrol auf den ersten Bilder immer viel 'blauer' rüber gekommen ist


----------



## hometrails (16. April 2015)

Specki rockt!


----------



## Benni24 (17. April 2015)

Hallo,

hab meinem Bike nen neuen Lenker und Griffe gegönnt - gefällt bestimmt nicht jedem...ich finds super!


----------



## deralteser (17. April 2015)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab meinem Bike nen neuen Lenker und Griffe gegönnt - gefällt bestimmt nicht jedem...ich finds super!


Ich finds absolut geil! Hätte es das 27.5er in der Farbe gegeben ... mann was hätte ich mich mit der Farbwahl schwer getan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebbo84 (17. April 2015)

Auf dem heiligen Berg der Franken ;-)


----------



## Brauseklaus (19. April 2015)

*Spectral EX Black 2.0


 


 *


----------



## deralteser (19. April 2015)

Braaaaaap!!!


 







Bestes Schild seit Anbeginn aller Zeiten (das Obere):


----------



## maniac66 (20. April 2015)

Wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs..?


----------



## deralteser (20. April 2015)

Trailpark Brilon. Sollten wir mal zusammen hin....hatten ja eh mal was vor.

Werden noch weitere Bilder folgen - ist wirklich interessant dort, und von uns aus gar nicht mal weit weg!


----------



## maniac66 (20. April 2015)

Brilon... wusste nicht gar nicht das es dort einen Trailpark gibt. Liegt ja direkt vor der Haustür, dass ist doch mal was für 'ne gemeinsame Runde. Schaut vielversprechend aus  Da bin ich gerne mit dabei!


----------



## deralteser (20. April 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Brilon... wusste nicht gar nicht das es dort einen Trailpark gibt. Liegt ja direkt vor der Haustür, dass ist doch mal was für 'ne gemeinsame Runde. Schaut vielversprechend aus  Da bin ich gerne mit dabei!


Die offizielle Eröffnung war diesen Samstag.


----------



## Spectrakel (25. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neue hier im Forum und würde mich und mein Bike gerne vorstellen.
Ich heiße Niklas, und komme aus dem Raum der Rureifel/Nordeifel. Ich fahre ein Spectral 7.0 und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## tommy_86 (25. April 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neue hier im Forum und würde mich und mein Bike gerne vorstellen.
> Ich heiße Niklas, und komme aus dem Raum der Rureifel/Nordeifel. Ich fahre ein Spectral 7.0 und bin super zufrieden.
> ...



Die blaue Bremsleitung sieht cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectrakel (25. April 2015)

Danke 
Das ist das Jagwire Quick Fit System.


----------



## deralteser (25. April 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neue hier im Forum und würde mich und mein Bike gerne vorstellen.



Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## hometrails (25. April 2015)

Gestern mit dem Specki auf dem Trail.



 



http://www.facebook.com/hometrails


----------



## closed (27. April 2015)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab meinem Bike nen neuen Lenker und Griffe gegönnt - gefällt bestimmt nicht jedem...ich finds super!



Das Whiskey brown ist tatsächlich der absolute oberhammer... Lenker lässt sich streiten, aber wenn es die Farbe bei ner Variante kleiner gegeben hätte.... sofort hätte ich zugeschlagen


----------



## th_philipp (27. April 2015)

Ihr wollt es doch auch.....


----------



## varadero (28. April 2015)

leider nur Handybilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyoneur (1. Mai 2015)

*Spectral AL 7.9 2014 mit ein paar Detailoptimierungen*


----------



## lengfaller (1. Mai 2015)

Es ist endlich dich da. Schneller als gedacht.  Vor 3 Wochen bestellt, kW 20 zugesagt und gestern geliefert. ☺ was fehlt sind noch xpredo Pedale und der blaue decal Aufkleber am Unterrohr. Den hab ich zwar schon da. Wird aber noch geändert. Wenn es fertig ist kommen mehr Bilder


----------



## maniac66 (1. Mai 2015)

Das Baby mal wieder etwas eingesaut 




Morgen geht's weiter damit!


----------



## sunchild (1. Mai 2015)

So, ich dachte es wird mal Zeit um in der Galerie aufzutauchen.
Spectral 9.0 CF


----------



## tommy_86 (1. Mai 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Das Baby mal wieder etwas eingesaut Anhang anzeigen 382720Anhang anzeigen 382723
> Morgen geht's weiter damit!



Noch zufrieden mit dem Corset ?


----------



## maniac66 (1. Mai 2015)

Absolut! Musste nur noch etwas mit verschiedenen Volumenspacern experimentieren um die Endprogression anzupassen, aber nun habe ich die (für mich) optimale Einstellung gefunden. 
Kann das Teil nur wämstens empfehlen. Schon erstaunlich, wie viel besser der Hinterbau nun performt


----------



## tommy_86 (1. Mai 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Absolut! Musste nur noch etwas mit verschiedenen Volumenspacern experimentieren um die Endprogression anzupassen, aber nun habe ich die (für mich) optimale Einstellung gefunden.
> Kann das Teil nur wämstens empfehlen. Schon erstaunlich, wie viel besser der Hinterbau nun performt



Meiner ist seit dem 31.3 unterwegs aber leider nocht nicht angekommen...

Grüße


----------



## maniac66 (1. Mai 2015)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Meiner ist seit dem 31.3 unterwegs aber leider nocht nicht angekommen...
> 
> Grüße


Das Warten lohnt sich! Bei mir war das Teil 3 Wochen unterwegs...


----------



## neopoppen (1. Mai 2015)

Letzten Sonntag mal auf größerer Tour gewesen.
Spectral EX 7.0 in M


----------



## Brauseklaus (1. Mai 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Das Warten lohnt sich! Bei mir war das Teil 3 Wochen unterwegs...







Musste auch etwa 3 Wochen auf die Lieferung von TFT warten. Muss jetzt nur noch testen.
Den Volume-Spacer hab ich erst mal drin gelassen.

@maniac66: Welche Spacergröße, bei welchem Fahrergewicht, hat sich bei dir als Optimum erwiesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (1. Mai 2015)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382825
> 
> Musste auch etwa 3 Wochen auf die Lieferung von TFT warten. Muss jetzt nur noch testen.
> Den Volume-Spacer hab ich erst mal drin gelassen.
> ...


Ich bringe fahrbereit ca. 90 kg auf die Waage und habe den serienmäßig verbauten Spacer erstmal drin gelassen, was aber dazu führte das ich den Ferderweg nicht komplett ausnutzen konnte. Also raus damit, was aber dann zu wenig Endprogression war. Habe dann eine Größe kleiner verbaut, was sich als optimal erwies. Auf dem Bild ist es der 2. von unten




Ride on!


----------



## Epictetus (1. Mai 2015)

Mein erster bewusster Ausritt bei strömendem Regen (wurd nachher schlimmer ) 

I love my spectral


----------



## Brauseklaus (2. Mai 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich bringe fahrbereit ca. 90 kg auf die Waage und habe den serienmäßig verbauten Spacer erstmal drin gelassen, was aber dazu führte das ich den Ferderweg nicht komplett ausnutzen konnte....



Danke für die Infos.

Kann ich bestätigen. Muss im Vergleich zur originalen Luftkammer auch 1-2 Spacergrößen runter


----------



## maniac66 (2. Mai 2015)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> 
> Kann ich bestätigen. Muss im Vergleich zur originalen Luftkammer auch 1-2 Spacergrößen runter


Gern geschehen. Dann noch viel Spaß bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Setup


----------



## maniac66 (3. Mai 2015)

Farbflash! Den Kontrast musste ich einfach einfangen...


----------



## Jogi1968 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Gestern in Koblenz eine neue Tour angelegt.

  


Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Jogi1968 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich noch mal (habe gerade Lust und Zeit) für den Fall, dass noch einer vor einer Kaufentscheidung steht, ich habe die Sicherheitstechnik etwas aufgerüstet^^.

Habe mir den Bell super r2 zugelegt und jetzt auf ein paar Touren genutzt und kann sagen - gefällt mir sehr gut!

- guter Sitz und Einstellmöglichkeiten
- wie ich finde auch sehr gute Belüftung
- hinterlässt auch einen stabilen Eindruck

        

Seid ca. 6 Monaten habe ich die POC VPD 2.0 Knee, zugegeben, die sind nicht gerade günstig, aber ich habe noch keine gehabt, die besser waren.

- Sitz ist meiner Meinung nach optimal, da sie wie eine Kniebandage sitzen
- im oberen Bereich, also an den Oberschenkeln, sind sie gut gepolstert und auf der Innenseite auch
  mit einer leichten Gummibeschichtung versehen, wodurch sie kaum verrutschen können.

   

Handschuhe natürlich auch, da habe mich schon seit Jahren auf POC eingeschoßen.

Also für mein neues MTB (Strive 2015) und die neuen Herausforderungen den Index DH Handschuhe.

- gute Entlüftung ist auf jeden Fall gegeben
- Innenseite gut verarbeitet
- hat auch auf der Außenseite ein kleines Polster über den Knöcheln

  

Der Transport zum Einsatzgebiet geht auch recht ordentlich.

   

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## rnReaper (3. Mai 2015)

Dann lege ich auch mal wieder nach.


----------



## Epictetus (3. Mai 2015)

Die Farben vom Spectral waren schon ganz geil <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (3. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Die Farben vom Spectral waren schon ganz geil <3



Waren? Sind sie immer noch. Vor allem Whiskey Brown finde ich auch ausgesprochen geil.


----------



## Epictetus (3. Mai 2015)

Aber nur beim 29er


----------



## rnReaper (3. Mai 2015)

Na das 27,5 Segment bietet das Chrome Red. Auch eine sehr sehr geile Farbe


----------



## Epictetus (3. Mai 2015)

Das gefiel mir wiederum nicht (deshalb stealth rider ).  Aber könnte mich mit raw anfreunden


----------



## rnReaper (3. Mai 2015)

Und ich dachte wir reden von Farben


----------



## Epictetus (3. Mai 2015)

Sonst gabs ja noch Petrol, aber irgendwie war mir das n Tick zu Girly.. ganz knapp an der Grenze. Sonst hätt ich wohl am Ehesten das von den Verfügbaren genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectrakel (3. Mai 2015)

Was fahrt ihr so für Schuhe? Habe momentan die Mavic Alpine und die "Cleataufnahme" mit Adapterplatten von Shimano zu gemacht, hab aber damit nicht so wirklich halt auf den Flats. 

Wär cool wenn ihr mal paar Empfehlungen oder Meinungen aussprechen könntet.


----------



## Epictetus (3. Mai 2015)

FiveTen Freerider bei mir


----------



## neopoppen (3. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> FiveTen Freerider bei mir



#2


----------



## Jogi1968 (4. Mai 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr so für Schuhe? Habe momentan die Mavic Alpine und die "Cleataufnahme" mit Adapterplatten von Shimano zu gemacht, hab aber damit nicht




Ich habe die Kombi FIVE TEN Impact VXi Bike Schuh Team Black in Verbindung mit 
SIXPACK Icon -AL- Plattform-Pedale. Ich fahr die Kombi ca. 1 Jahr und wie erhofft hat sie sich bewährt. Breite Sole mit sehr viel Grip und eine große/breite Plattform sind immer noch eine gut Lösung.


----------



## maniac66 (10. Mai 2015)

So alles wieder sauber! Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Jogi1968 (10. Mai 2015)

Oh am Kühlergrill sind Fliegenreste!! 

----- dir auch noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## maniac66 (10. Mai 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Oh am Kühlergrill sind Fliegenreste!!
> 
> ----- dir auch noch einen schönen Sonntag.


Egal, hauptsache das Bike ist sauber! Bin da echt extrem pingelig


----------



## Epictetus (10. Mai 2015)

Könnte heute auch mal das Bike putzen


----------



## deralteser (10. Mai 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> So alles wieder sauber! Schönen Sonntag noch.Anhang anzeigen 385199


Du warst neulich morgen vor mir Hab sofort auf den weißen Canyon Aufkleber gegafft.


----------



## maniac66 (10. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Du warst neulich morgen vor mir Hab sofort auf den weißen Canyon Aufkleber gegafft.


Gib mal Laut bein Nächsten Mal, jetzt kennst du ja meine Kiste. Wann geht's denn mal wieder nach Brilon bei dir/euch...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (10. Mai 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Gib mal Laut bein Nächsten Mal, jetzt kennst du ja meine Kiste. Wann geht's denn mal wieder nach Brilon bei dir/euch...?


Werde meine ebenfalls weiße Kiste dann mal hupen lassen 
Ab nächstem Wochenende habe ich erstmal nen paar Tage Urlaub - bis jetzt ist nichts geplant. Da sollte doch endlich was gehen!


----------



## maniac66 (10. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Werde meine ebenfalls weiße Kiste dann mal hupen lassen
> Ab nächstem Wochenende habe ich erstmal nen paar Tage Urlaub - bis jetzt ist nichts geplant. Da sollte doch endlich was gehen!


Mach das  An den Wo-enden geht bei mir eigentlich immer was, würde mich freuen. Machen wir dann am Besten kurzfristig.


----------



## Epictetus (10. Mai 2015)

Gibt's keinen Decal-Hersteller bei dem man die Canyon Schriftzüge so customizen kann wie hier? Oder der das gar schon anbietet?


----------



## rnReaper (10. Mai 2015)

Und wieder mal ein paar Szenen aus Kamen


----------



## Jogi1968 (10. Mai 2015)

Die Bude setzt Canyon ein, wenn die Strecke für das Strive Team nix ist. Weis ich  von einer zuverlässigen Quelle.


----------



## Epictetus (11. Mai 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Die Bude setzt Canyon ein, wenn die Strecke für das Strive Team nix ist. Weis ich  von einer zuverlässigen Quelle.



Was meinst du?


----------



## Jogi1968 (11. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Was meinst du?



Ich meine das Bike von deinem Bild. Das Spectral wird im Enduro-Rennen auch eingesetzt, wenn die Stecke nicht so DH lastig ist.


----------



## rnReaper (12. Mai 2015)

Weiter gehts..


----------



## Epictetus (12. Mai 2015)

Ich will dir Streifen am Unterrohr auch farbig. Mal sehen wie ich dir Abmessungen hin bekomme. 

Hat jemand bei CANYON schon mal nach den Grafiken gefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (12. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich will dir Streifen am Unterrohr auch farbig. Mal sehen wie ich dir Abmessungen hin bekomme.
> 
> Hat jemand bei CANYON schon mal nach den Grafiken gefragt?



Interesse! Mir ist mein "Stealth" auch zu schwarz. (Die Alternativen gefielen mir aber auch nicht so gut wie das Elox)


----------



## s1monster (12. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich will dir Streifen am Unterrohr auch farbig. Mal sehen wie ich dir Abmessungen hin bekomme.
> 
> Hat jemand bei CANYON schon mal nach den Grafiken gefragt?



drüber kleben würde ich da nix. Eher mal zu nem Pinstriper gehen.

Canyon wird dir mit 100%iger Sicherheit keine Grafiken rausgeben.
Zumal sie diese wahrscheinlich als Digitale Datei selbst nicht haben.
Das wird alles bei deren Werbeabteilung/-agentur liegen.


----------



## Jogi1968 (13. Mai 2015)

Das Ding wäre schon schick!


----------



## jeckill (19. Mai 2015)

Wäre echt interessant ich möchte auch solche Aufkleber!!!!!


----------



## Epictetus (19. Mai 2015)

Leider wie erwartet keine guten Nachrichten. Canyon hat keine Grafikdateien und der Kerl von DNFIVE meldet sich nicht mehr nach kurzem hin und her.


----------



## hometrails (19. Mai 2015)

Canyon hat die schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (19. Mai 2015)

Nicht diejenigen für die Streifen, bzw will die natürlich nicht raus rückn oder Whatever. Auf jeden Fall :ist nicht


----------



## s1monster (20. Mai 2015)

Läuft bei mir


----------



## Epictetus (20. Mai 2015)

Jo mit PS ist easy, aber die genauen Maße der Schrift zum kleben würde ich mir nicht zutrauen. Lässt du machen?


----------



## hometrails (20. Mai 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388067


Alter, bist du heiß!


----------



## s1monster (20. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Jo mit PS ist easy, aber die genauen Maße der Schrift zum kleben würde ich mir nicht zutrauen. Lässt du machen?



Ist kein PS, ist AI. Vektordaten ist das Zauberwort. Sobald ich mein Speci hab, wird gemessen


----------



## Epictetus (20. Mai 2015)

Mit illustrator hab ich zuletzt 2008 was gemacht  aber das sehe ich ja nicht an dem pic von dir  das man Vektoren benutzt bei Schnitten wusste ich noch


----------



## Epictetus (20. Mai 2015)

Btw, wenn ich mich nicht irre kommen von unten links auch noch magenta Töne teilweise, ist so nen orange / magenta mix


----------



## s1monster (20. Mai 2015)

Puh, muss ich mal schauen. Hab halt nur die Website als Referenz. Musste das mal in Live sehen...
Hier würde ich behaupten ist kein Magenta zu sehen.


----------



## SmartBastard (20. Mai 2015)

Bin gespannt wie es an den stealth Spectral aussehen wird


----------



## varadero (27. Mai 2015)

2014er 29" Spectral:


 

und mit kleiner 27,5" Nerve _Schwester_:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (27. Mai 2015)

varadero schrieb:


> 2014er 29" Spectral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein hübsches Paar


----------



## Chester81 (31. Mai 2015)

So endlich mal rausgekommen.


----------



## paddl (3. Juni 2015)

Hier auch mal meins, war nahe Finale Ligure im Dorf Orco


----------



## rnReaper (4. Juni 2015)

Leider alles noch net so wie es sein soll.
Bin jetzt nach Bayern umgezogen und direkt am ersten Tag geht das Gewinde vom Vorbau kaputt, als ich das Bike Bergfertig machen will 
Also erst mal ne kleine Tour mit nur einer Schraube gefahren. Gestern neuen Vorbau gekauft, passen die Spacer net mehr.. 
Ich komm noch dazu mehr Bilder zu machen!


----------



## deralteser (4. Juni 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Leider alles noch net so wie es sein soll.
> Bin jetzt nach Bayern umgezogen und direkt am ersten Tag geht das Gewinde vom Vorbau kaputt, als ich das Bike Bergfertig machen will
> Also erst mal ne kleine Tour mit nur einer Schraube gefahren. Gestern neuen Vorbau gekauft, passen die Spacer net mehr..
> Ich komm noch dazu mehr Bilder zu machen!



Er hat den Pott verlassen
Na zum biken siehts dort aber besser aus, was ich da so sehe


----------



## rnReaper (4. Juni 2015)

Hat er, jawoll 
Habs doch noch gerichtet und direkt die Hausrunde abgecheckt. Aber habe auch gemerkt, dass ich für das Niveau hier noch etwas mehr trainieren darf


----------



## rnReaper (6. Juni 2015)

Und wieder ein erfolgreicher Tag. Das erste mal hoch bis auf 1100m.
Mal schauen, wann ich das erste mal ausm Wald raus komme


----------



## deralteser (6. Juni 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Und wieder ein erfolgreicher Tag. Das erste mal hoch bis auf 1100m.
> Mal schauen, wann ich das erste mal ausm Wald raus komme


Geile Wurst und lecker Pilsken


----------



## rnReaper (6. Juni 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Geile Wurst und lecker Pilsken



Ich muss dich enttäuschen. Ist ne Traubensaft-Schorle 
Bier trinke ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (6. Juni 2015)

... Und die Wurst war auch nicht lecker....


----------



## deralteser (6. Juni 2015)




----------



## maniac66 (11. Juni 2015)

So, jetzt ist auch das letzte Shimano Teil durch SRAM ersetzt. Ich habe es bisher nicht bereut. Die ersten Fahrten mit der Guide haben mir schon mal gut gefallen! Tolle Modulation und nicht so digital wie die Shimano...


----------



## 1georg1969 (12. Juni 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist auch das letzte Shimano Teil durch SRAM ersetzt. Ich habe es bisher nicht bereut. Die ersten Fahrten mit der Guide haben mir schon mal gut gefallen! Tolle Modulation und nicht so digital wie die Shimano...
> Anhang anzeigen 394769 Anhang anzeigen 394770



Hi Maniac66,
Umbau sieht ja mal super aus.  Spiele auch mit Gedanken an Umbau mit Pike.  Hast Du zufällig parat, wieviel mm Einbaulänge die 140´er Pike mehr hat als die 130´er Fox? Danke vorab für Info.  Gruß


----------



## maniac66 (12. Juni 2015)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hi Maniac66,
> Umbau sieht ja mal super aus.  Spiele auch mit Gedanken an Umbau mit Pike.  Hast Du zufällig parat, wieviel mm Einbaulänge die 140´er Pike mehr hat als die 130´er Fox? Danke vorab für Info.  Gruß


Hi 1george1969'

Die Gabel ist eine Revelation, die ich auf 140 mm getravelt habe. Bin damit voll zufrieden, da sie für mich voll und ganz ausreicht. Ich fahre ausschließlich Trails und Touren, da brauche ich keine Pike...


Ride on!


----------



## s1monster (12. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (13. Juni 2015)

Da komm ich morgen mit dem selben Radel eventuell auch vorbei


----------



## MadMax167 (15. Juni 2015)




----------



## Spectrakel (8. Juli 2015)

Heute nochmal gefahren. Schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht


----------



## varadero (9. Juli 2015)

finde das Spectral (AL 29):


----------



## Epictetus (10. Juli 2015)

Sup guys.


----------



## Jun89 (11. Juli 2015)

@Spectrakel was hast du da für Griffe dran?


----------



## Spectrakel (11. Juli 2015)

Jun89 schrieb:


> @Spectrakel was hast du da für Griffe dran?


Die sind von Odi und heißen "AG-1 Grip" die sind in Kombination mit Handschuhen sehr sehr geil, super geil!


----------



## Jun89 (12. Juli 2015)

Danke dir! Sehen auch super fetzig aus


----------



## maniac66 (13. Juli 2015)

Zuerst sind die Shimano Teile verschwunden und jetzt hat sich auch endlich das letzte Fox Teil verabschiedet 









Da der neue Dämpfer aus einem Spectral EX 7.0 stammt, funktioniert er auch wunderbar


----------



## Guru (13. Juli 2015)

@maniac66  Ketzerische Frage: Warum hast du nicht gleich ein EX gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (13. Juli 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Die sind von Odi und heißen "AG-1 Grip" die sind in Kombination mit Handschuhen sehr sehr geil, super geil!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403422



Halten nur nicht... 3 Monate und sie waren durch!


----------



## maniac66 (13. Juli 2015)

Das gab es leider nicht in weiß....


----------



## Spectrakel (13. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Halten nur nicht... 3 Monate und sie waren durch!


Ich fahr die jetzt seit 6 Monaten 2-3mal die Woche


----------



## Guru (13. Juli 2015)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Das gab es leider nicht in weiß....


Verstehe 

Weiß ist auf alle Fälle schick, wenn es, so wie bei dir, komplett ohne Decals ist


----------



## maniac66 (13. Juli 2015)

Die Decals sind schon da, aber wegen der grauen Farbe fast nicht sichtbar. Stealth Look sozusagen 
Ich mache mal ein Bild davon und lade es hoch.


----------



## Spectrakel (13. Juli 2015)

Hat jmd. Interesse an den Decals am Unterrohr in Factory Farben?
Wollte zum Grafikdesigner das entwerfen lassen.


----------



## Epictetus (13. Juli 2015)

Jaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guru (13. Juli 2015)

Gleichfalls Interesse!


----------



## Spectrakel (13. Juli 2015)

Dann schickt mir einfach ne PN bis Freitag, dann kann ich mal Den Preis anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilerDL (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein Spectral AL 9.9 in XL und könnte ein Bild posten?

Danke...


----------



## Spectrakel (14. Juli 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Und wieder ein erfolgreicher Tag. Das erste mal hoch bis auf 1100m.
> Mal schauen, wann ich das erste mal ausm Wald raus komme


Hab mir gerade nochmal paar Bilder angeschaut, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das du den Vorbau negativ fährst aber nen großen Risewert am Lenker hast. Warum?


----------



## rnReaper (15. Juli 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nochmal paar Bilder angeschaut, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das du den Vorbau negativ fährst aber nen großen Risewert am Lenker hast. Warum?



Ist richtig. Mittlerweile ist der Vorbau wieder positiv.
In NRW hab ich den Riser gewählt, weil einfach komfortabler.

Hier in Bayern sind die 35mm zu hoch. Günstigste und schnellste Möglichkeit um ausgleich zu schaffen: Spacer weg und Vorbau umdrehen


----------



## hometrails (17. Juli 2015)

Mein 2014er 8.9 in aktueller "Ausbaustufe".


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2015)

Welchen Tune hast du am Monarch+ verbaut?


----------



## hometrails (17. Juli 2015)

Den originalen M/M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2015)

Du meinst eher die Standard Version von Rock Shox.
Original war ja der Fox drin oder?
Passt das mit dem Tune denn?
Also kein Durchrauschen und gute Zugstufe?
Oder ist die Druckstufe zu hart?


----------



## hometrails (17. Juli 2015)

Frage: Welchen Tune hast du am Monarch+ verbaut?
Antwort: Den originalen M/M.



Ja, den Standard RS Tune.

Laut Canyon Support ist der Tune in Ordnung. Ich (roundabout 80 kg vollgepackt) fahre aktuell bei ca. 35-40% SAG. Druckstufe, ausgenutzer Federweg und Zugstufe (3 Klicks zu) passen so. Kein Durchrauschen. Jetzt werden wieder einige kommen von wegen bla bla bla zuviel Sag bla bla bla. Jeder wie er mag. Für mich passts, auch wenn in den Bikebravos immer was anderes steht.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2015)

Das ist gut zu wissen.
Wenn du bei deinem Gewicht und dem SAG keine Probleme hast, klinkt das nach nem gutem Tune fürs Spectral.
Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## maniac66 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auch vom original verbauten Fox auf den RS Monarch RT3 Debon Air umgestiegen. Allerdings nicht das Aftermarket Modell mit dem M/M Tune, sondern einen aus einem Spectral EX 7.0 (27,5"). Die Abstimmung ist auf den linearen Hinterbau sehr gut angepasst und funktioniert traumhaft!


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2015)

Das ist leider das Setup, welches wohl bei etwas schwereren Fahren Probleme bereitet in Bezug auf durchrauschen etc.
Lasse das ggf.beim nächsten Service umshimmen.


----------



## maniac66 (17. Juli 2015)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das ist leider das Setup, welches wohl bei etwas schwereren Fahren Probleme bereitet in Bezug auf durchrauschen etc.
> Lasse das ggf.beim nächsten Service umshimmen.


Ich bringe fahrfertig 90 kg auf's Bike und komme damit gut klar.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2015)

wieviel SAG hast du bei welchem Druck?


----------



## maniac66 (17. Juli 2015)

20% Sag bei 200 PSI


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2015)

Das klingt nach nem guten Wert.


----------



## maniac66 (17. Juli 2015)

Bei dem Setup nutze ich bei zügiger Fahrweise den Federweg gut aus, ohne das der Dämpfer durchrauscht und es bleibt immer noch eine Reserve für's Grobe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2015)

Hast du Bottomless-Ringe verbaut?


----------



## Epictetus (17. Juli 2015)

Könnt ihr das per PM klären? Mehr Fotos


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2015)

Ups---> Verpeilt, dass das hier ja die Gallery ist. Sorry!!!


----------



## Spectrakel (17. Juli 2015)

@maniac66 : wie lange hast du für deinen kompletten Umbau gebraucht bis die es so hattest, wie du es wolltest?


----------



## maniac66 (17. Juli 2015)

Im Juni 2014 hat es mir der DHL Bote vor die Tür gestellt und heute sind ausser dem Rahmen nur noch die Reverb und der Steuersatz original 
Aber auch für den Austausch des Steuersatzes gibt es bereits konkrete Pläne...
Manch einer mag das nicht nachvollzeihen können, aber ich stehe drauf 
Übrigens, dass letzte Update fand gerade statt: 


 

Das rote Decal hat mal überhaupt nicht zum Farbkonzept gepasst!


----------



## maniac66 (18. Juli 2015)

Heute mal den RS Monarch RT3 Debon Air so richtig "ran"genommen und ordentlich über die Hometrails gescheucht...
Fazit: Auch übelstes Trailgeballer und Drops bis zu einem halben Meter steckt er sauber weg! 












Schönes Wochenende noch!


----------



## parkrider (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab was abzugeben. Falls wer was braucht!

--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...kshox-reverb-stealth-steuersatz-gabel-dampfer

Grüße!


----------



## maniac66 (23. Juli 2015)

Das Baby hat auf einmal so kräftige Beine bekommen...


----------



## rnReaper (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lengfaller (25. Juli 2015)

Fehlt nur das decal am unterrohr dann ist es fertig


----------



## Gruschenko (25. Juli 2015)

Hier mein "Speckie" 7.0 (CH - Pure cycling Modell 7.0) nach den ersten "Anpassungen". Fehlt noch der blau-schwarze Ergon Sattel, dann bin ich für's Erste zufrieden.


----------



## Gruschenko (25. Juli 2015)

Und noch eins...


----------



## WorldEater (31. Juli 2015)

So, hier ein Bild von meinem brandneuen AL 7.0. Außer den XT-Pedalen noch nackt.


----------



## maniac66 (1. August 2015)

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## maniac66 (11. August 2015)

Mit dem neuen Fahrwerk macht's gleich nochmal doppelt so viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (20. August 2015)

Hier mal 3 Bilder von meinem Spectral AL 9.0 EX.


----------



## CoilerDL (24. August 2015)

Spectral 9.9 XL

Meins... Dämpfereinstellung habe ich nach vielen Versuchen auch gut hinbekommen!

Nice Ride!


----------



## dia-mandt (24. August 2015)

Das Rad wäre echt geil, wenn es nicht kompl. eingepackt wäre, wie ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag. Fehlt nur noch die Schleife.
Sorry, aber das ist mir zu viel des Guten.


----------



## maniac66 (24. August 2015)

CoilerDL schrieb:


> Spectral 9.9 XL
> 
> Meins... Dämpfereinstellung habe ich nach vielen Versuchen auch gut hinbekommen!
> 
> Nice Ride!


Hast du den Rahmen und die Kurbel foliert....? Auf jeden Fall ein individuelles Bike.


Ride on!


----------



## CoilerDL (25. August 2015)

Es muss nicht jedem gefallen und dient dem Werterhalt. Funktional.

@ Maniac: Hier im Forum hat mal einer Kinesiotape verwendet. Bestellt, getestet und für gut befunden (Decals und Lack werden beim abziehen nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Ich verbringe jetzt nicht mehr viel Zeit mit putzen. Innerhalb 5 min. ist mit ein wenig Druckluft alles sauber.

Ausserdem passt der Look...


----------



## dia-mandt (25. August 2015)

Wenn du das Rad nach 2 Jahren verkaufst, dann ist das Rad technisch 2 Jahre alt!
Da kann der Lack aussehen wie aus der Fabrik, das wird nichts daran ändern!
Für die 50€ die du dann mehr bekommst, würde ich nicht mit nem Erlkönig rumfahren.
Aber wenn es für dich passt, ist es ja ok


----------



## Fabigelb (25. August 2015)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wenn du das Rad nach 2 Jahren verkaufst, dann ist das Rad technisch 2 Jahre alt!
> Da kann der Lack aussehen wie aus der Fabrik, das wird nichts daran ändern!
> Für die 50€ die du dann mehr bekommst, würde ich nicht mit nem Erlkönig rumfahren.
> Aber wenn es für dich passt, ist es ja ok



Sehe ich auch so, jeder soll so rumfahren wie es ihm gefällt. Darum gibt es ja auch unterschiedliche Farben und Formen von Bikes.
Dem einen ist ein tadelloser Lack wichtig, dem Nächsten ein immer glänzend sauberes Bike und dem Dritten ist das Putzen zu aufwändig und mach das Rad nur ein mal im Jahr sauber...
Mir persönlich gefällt der originale Lack auch so gut, dass ich den niemals verstecken würde, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.





CoilerDL schrieb:


> Es muss nicht jedem gefallen und dient dem Werterhalt. Funktional.
> 
> @ Maniac: Hier im Forum hat mal einer Kinesiotape verwendet. Bestellt, getestet und für gut befunden (Decals und Lack werden beim abziehen nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Ich verbringe jetzt nicht mehr viel Zeit mit putzen. Innerhalb 5 min. ist mit ein wenig Druckluft alles sauber.
> 
> Ausserdem passt der Look...



Die beiden Bikes sehen nicht schlecht aus, so im Partnerlook .


----------



## CoilerDL (25. August 2015)

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und die Verarbeitung beim Canyon Spectral 9.9 passen für mich auf jeden Fall mit meinem "very stealthy" Mod.


----------



## Epictetus (25. August 2015)

Top-Ansicht von meiner Ziege


----------



## Rieselhilfe (4. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Vielleicht ein wenig off topic hier, aber bei der Ansammlung an Spectral-Erfahrung...

Auf ein Spectral habe ich mich jetzt mit mir geeinigt, aber erwartungsgemäß hängt's bei der 27,5-29-Entscheidung. Da komme ich einfach nicht weiter :-/

29er Hardtail ist vorhanden (Grand Canyon) und macht immens Spaß. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit 27,5 und eine Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz wird mich wohl nicht weiter bringen. Wie stark ist denn nun wirklich der Unterschied? Die immer wieder erwähnten Vorteile sind auch weitgehend bekannt, aber wenn das wirklich alles so toll ist, wieso kaufen wohl deutlich mehr Leute in dem Bereich das 27,5er?

Volles Programm Downhill ist jetzt nicht meins, aber ich möchte in Zukunft schon anspruchsvollere Trails mit netten Sprüngen etc. trainieren, alles aber im normalen Rahmen (was auch immer das heisst, aber man wird ja nicht jünger *g*).

Weshalb ich mir überhaupt die Frage stelle und am 27,5er hängen bleibe? Ich denke, die Räder sind ne Ecke stabiler und nicht so anfällig und es verhält sich doch noch agiler im Gelände. Für den Sonntagsausflug und gediegenere Wald-Trails bleibt ja noch das Hardtail...

Ist jemand da mit direkter 27,5 vs. 29er Erfahrung?

Ich danke euch und entschuldige mich schon mal im Vorfeld dafür, dass ich abermals diese fast schon leidige Frage auffwärme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (4. September 2015)

Ich kann nur den Vergleich zw. Spectral 27,5 und SPecialized Enduro 29" anbieten.
Bergauf etwas mehr grip mit 29" aber bergab dafür viel agileres 27,5er bike (und das Specialized Enduro ist schon kurz was den Hinterbau betrifft).
Daher war meine Entscheidung gut, das 27,5er zu nehmen. Und mit dem Spectral kannst du auch easy auf der Waldautobahn ballern (da brauchst du kein Hardtail für


----------



## jeckill (4. September 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Hat jmd. Interesse an den Decals am Unterrohr in Factory Farben?
> Wollte zum Grafikdesigner das entwerfen lassen.



Wie siehts aus gibts sowas zu bekommen solche decals??


----------



## th_philipp (4. September 2015)

Ich habe mich mit dieser Frage nun 4 Jahre lang beschäftigt und bin nach etlichen Probefahrten zu der Entscheidung gekommen, dass für mich 27,5" besser ist als 29". Bin 1,86 groß und fahre Touren & Trails am Frankenstein und Melibokus.

Warum? Gefühlt ist mir 29" zu viel. Fühlt sich nicht so schön wendig an und beim lenken und auch optisch hat man einfach sehr viel Rad unter sich. Speziell in Verbindung mit typischen Lenkwinkeln an Trailbikes wie bspw. dem Spectral war mir 29" einfach zu viel. Ich wollte auch keine zu weichen Laufräder haben. Das war für mich aber eher theoretisch, bei Testfahrten konnte ich da nichts negatives spüren. Bei steilen Anstiegen merkte ich schon deutlich, dass ich mit 27,5 besser unterwegs bin. Bei der Testfahrt mit einem Rocky Mountain Instinct 970msl 29er hatte ich mehr zu kämpfen. Hatte den EIndruck, dass ich hier die Masse durch die 29er Laufräder gespürt habe. Ebenso, dass mir ein Gang bergauf fehlt.


----------



## carasc (6. September 2015)

￼ 

 Das Rad kann sicher mehr nur an mir scheitert es halt.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. September 2015)

Da hier einige auch etwas zum Corset von Vorsprung Suspensions aus Whistler gepostet hatten: Habe seit ein paar Wochen den Corset am Canyon Spectral 29 und möchte nun meine Eindrücke schildern. Grund für den Umbau war dass ich immer recht wenig Druck/viel Sag gefahren bin damit der Float CTD Performance seinen vollen Federweg nutzt. Problem war dass er dann stark weggesackt ist bei Anstiegen und durchgerauscht ist bei Hindernissen bergab. Zumindest gab es keine Durchschläge und gewippt hat er im Sitzen auch nicht. Der Einbau des Corset war sehr einfach, den serienmäßig verbauten, überraschend großen Spacer habe ich kpl. entfernt. Fahre nun einen Luftdruck von 215 PSI für ca. 25% Sag bei 77kg nackig, werde aber auch noch die von Vorsprung empfohlenen 30% testen. Den Federweg nutze ich auf meinem mittelschweren Hometrail zu 80% gut aus - ein paar Reserven brauche ich ja auch noch. Durchschläge passieren nicht. Das Teil hat zu einem butterweichem Ansprechen geführt, wippt bergauf im Descend-Mode deutlich, sitzend im Trail-Mode aber so minimal, dass ich echt zufrieden bin (der Unterschied zwischen D und T ist gefühlt größer geworden). Das Teil steht bergauf und bergab deutlich höher im Federweg, d.h. er sackt nicht weg. Der ganze Hinterbau fühlt sich dabei deutlich souveräner an als vorher. Ich bin überrascht wie gut der Corset seine Sache macht. Kann sein, dass das Spectral 29 sehr gut zu dem Corset passt und ungekehrt. Gruß, Lars

P.S.: das 29er Specki ist zumindest in M wg. des kurzen Radstands kaum träger als ein 27,5er mit dem neuen längeren Hauptrahmen. Kaufentscheid ist aber einfach da es das 29er in 2016 nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## A7XFreak (6. September 2015)

Das klingt jetzt so als wäre es ebenfalls im Bereich des möglichen gewesen dein Problem durch entfernen des Spacers in den Griff zu bekommen...


----------



## maniac66 (6. September 2015)

Heute noch etwas im Wald gespielt  




Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. September 2015)

@A7XFreak 

Ja das habe ich auch gedacht, nur das fluffige Ansprechen wäre in keinem Fall entstanden. Aber mehr Popp in der Mitte des Federwegs wäre in der Tat evtl. möglich gewesen.


----------



## Rieselhilfe (7. September 2015)

Erst mal fettes Danke @dia-mandt @th_philipp und @Sonnenstern28!

Stand ja ohnehin schon 70:30 pro 27,5'', zumal ich eben schon auf ein 29er zurückgreifen kann bei Bedarf. Da ist es im Sinne der Vielfalt und des Einsatzgebietes nur schlüssig, ein 27,5er zu kaufen.

Kein 29er mehr vom Spectral 2016? Interessant... Wäre ja auch mal ein tolles Thema für den Newsletter gewesen *grmpf*
Da scheinen sich dann in dem Übergangsbereich doch sehr Viele für die kleineren Räder entschieden zu haben.

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (7. September 2015)

"Übergangsbereich" trifft es gut. Insbesondere im Federwegsbereich >130 bis 150mm greifen die meisten zu 27.5 Rädern. Es wird vermutet dass in 2016 der Spectral 29-Rahmen als Nerve 29 mit dank kürzeren 110/120mm-Gabeln steileren Sitz- und Lenkwinkeln (ca. 75 Grad / 69 Grad) sein Comeback feiern wird. Oder halt in 2017 mit etwas kürzeren Kettenstreben als 27,5 Plus-Version.

Auch wenn es nicht in diesen Thread gehört und ich mit meinem (leicht getunten) Canyon Spectral 29 sehr zufrieden bin ... bevor Du Dir ein 27,5-Spectral holst und bewußt gegen 29er entscheidest, lese bitte einmal die neuesten Reviews der 2016er Modelle des "Evil Following" und des "White T-129 RS" ... ein Augenöffner. Aber eben nicht en vogue gerade. 27,5er werden halt gehypt ohne Ende.

Achtung off-topic:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...nsion/product/review-whyte-t-129-rs-16-49735/

http://fanatikbike.com/articles/review-evil-following-pg1751.htm

Ansonsten: Mit dem Spectral 27.5 wirste mit Sicherheit auch sehr viel Spaß haben.

Grüße, Lars


----------



## Rieselhilfe (9. September 2015)

Moin Lars!

Schönen Dank für die Links, muss ich mir anschauen. Bin da für jeden Input dankbar.

Irgendwie hatte ich auf dem Schirm, dass gerade die 29er gehypt werden 

Sieht so aus, als wären jetzt sowieso alle 29er-Spectrals in meiner Liga weg, daher kann ich mir jetzt Zeit lassen *g*

Thx 'n Greets, Jens


----------



## carasc (13. September 2015)

Auf meiner morgendlichen Bäcker Runde


----------



## Attacke64 (26. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es ein Schöneres Bike wie ein Speci 29" ........... Und natürlich 27,5" nein. 
Meine Meinung.


----------



## ToMo74 (6. Dezember 2015)

Mein 29er Spectral jetzt mit ner Pike 150mm RCT3 Solo Air und blauen Decals dazu - gefällt! Das Leistungsspektrum der Pike werd ich wohl erst im Frühjahr ausloten, auf den schlammig rutschigen Haustrails kommt die grad nicht an die Leistungsgrenze..


----------



## maniac66 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch mal ein Bild aus dem Goldenen Herbst 



Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (6. Dezember 2015)

Im Dezember?


----------



## s1monster (6. Dezember 2015)

Heute unterwegs gewesen


----------



## maniac66 (6. Dezember 2015)

So sah das Heute bei mir aus, nicht so spannend 





Ride on!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. Dezember 2015)

Goldener Herbst im Dezember )


----------



## heistob (8. Dezember 2015)

Nur noch das geile wetter ausnutzen. Hab bis jetzt nur nen 40 vorbau montiert.


----------



## duesi_I (10. Dezember 2015)

So dann will ich hier auch auch mal!
Es war mal ein 2015er AL 6.0!
Habe mich direkt nach dem Kauf an den Umbau gemacht.
Fahre nur leider zuwenig mit dem Spectral, bin eher wieder mit dem Cyclocrosser unterwegs.
Daher, wem es gefällt guckt mal in den Bikemarkt ;-)


----------



## snemelc (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo duesi, welches tune hast du am plus und bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## snemelc (15. Dezember 2015)

Damit es nicht ganz so off Topic ist:


----------



## s1monster (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## maniac66 (15. Dezember 2015)

Gestern auf Halden Tour. Schön matschig war's 





Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duesi_I (16. Dezember 2015)

snemelc schrieb:


> Hallo duesi, welches tune hast du am plus und bist du damit zufrieden?


 Hallo Clemens,

ich fahre den Standarttune, also M/M und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ich bin 1,85m groß und wiege fahrfertig so um 87kg, also Rucksack mit Trinkblase usw.
Fahr so mit ca 20% sag und nutze den Ferderweg fast komplett aus, ein paar Milimeter bleiben halt übrig.
Das stört mich aber nicht da ich den Rest des Federweges halt komplett ausnutzen kann, heißt der Hinterbau steht immer
sehr schön im Federweg und sackt nicht so durch wie beim Fox.
Fahre halt gerne mit etwas mehr Druckstufe, vorne wie hinten.


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Dezember 2015)

duesi_I schrieb:


> Hallo Clemens,
> 
> ich fahre den Standarttune, also M/M und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> Ich bin 1,85m groß und wiege fahrfertig so um 87kg, also Rucksack mit Trinkblase usw.
> ...


Danke für die Ausführungen... Suche aktuell nämlich auch etwas nach diesen Tunes... Wiege ca 95kg bei 1,85m... Wie viel PSI fährst du denn ca bei 20% SAG? Bzw ist noch einiges an Luft zum maximal möglichen Kammerdruck?
Danke schonmal 

Sorry für off topic, aber sowas sollte nicht nur per pn geklärt werden 

Edit: Ist aber kein DebonAir oder?


----------



## duesi_I (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi ToppaHarley,

es ist wohl ein Debonair!

Das Thema wurde hier ja schon öfter behandelt, der User cxfahrer hat da ja auch schon von seinen Erfahrungen
geschrieben. Ab einem bestimmten Gewicht, so ca. 95kg ist die Debonair Variante eher schlecht da man zuviel Druck
fahren muss, oder aber die Luftkammer zuspacern muss, beides lässt den Dämpfer wohl sehr holzig werden.
Ich glaube ich fahre so ca 270 PSI, Sag im stehen gemessen. 
Der M Tune hilft gegenüber dem L tune, hast halt mehr Druckstufe und musst nicht soviel Druck im Dämpfer
fahren, heißt er spricht besser an und Du stehst besser im Federweg.

Hier wollen ja alle immer den ganzen Federweg nutzen, aber was bringt die Ausnutzung des gesamten Federwegs
wenn man sich nur in den letzten 30% dessen bewegt weil der Hinterbau immer schon soweit durchrauscht.
Dann doch lieber immer schön im Federweg stehen und auf die letzten paar % verzichten, dafür dann aber bei
20% Sag 70% des Federwegs nutzen!!!


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Dezember 2015)

duesi_I schrieb:


> Hi ToppaHarley,
> 
> es ist wohl ein Debonair!
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort!! 
Das mit dem DebonAir hatte ich mir fast so gedacht, da ich auch schon eine Corset Kammer ausprobiert habe und es einfach nicht gepasst hat für mich das Spectral mit 30% sag zu fahren. 
Also dann wirds irgendwann wohl probehalber nen NICHT DebonAir Monarch Plus mit MM Tune 

... LL Tune, von Canyon vorgegeben, ist dann wohl nur bei unter 80 kg Systemgewicht gut...


----------



## Guru (16. Dezember 2015)

Net so viel Text, Bilder!


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Dezember 2015)

Zwar schon 2 Monate alt, aber als Entschädigung fürs Gelaber


----------



## snemelc (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo duesi, 
Und wie ist es mit der Zugstufe, ganz offen?


----------



## duesi_I (16. Dezember 2015)

Ne ne, die Zugstufe fahre ich gerne etwas gedämpfter, sonst springe ich mit dem Spectral zu frontlastig ;-)


----------



## Attacke64 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
frage in eigener Sache wollte mir jetz doch mal einen Rock Shox Dämpfer kaufen da der Fox wie ich finde super träge im Heck arbeitet egal was man versucht einzustellen. Jetzt frage welche Buchse Größe brauche ich eigentlich??
Wenn man bei Canyon Nachfragt , ist meine Meinung dann kann ich auch den Metzger um die Ecke fragen. 
Die Explosionszeichnung vom 29 Ist auch keine große Hilfe. Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Dezember 2015)

Attacke64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> frage in eigener Sache wollte mir jetz doch mal einen Rock Shox Dämpfer kaufen da der Fox wie ich finde super träge im Heck arbeitet egal was man versucht einzustellen. Jetzt frage welche Buchse Größe brauche ich eigentlich??
> Wenn man bei Canyon Nachfragt , ist meine Meinung dann kann ich auch den Metzger um die Ecke fragen.
> Die Explosionszeichnung vom 29 Ist auch keine große Hilfe. Ich


8x22.2


----------



## Attacke64 (17. Dezember 2015)

@ToppaHarley ,
Danke für die Info,ob die Huber Buchsen länger halten oder sind Rock Shox  ausreichend..


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. Dezember 2015)

Attacke64 schrieb:


> @ToppaHarley ,
> Danke für die Info,ob die Huber Buchsen länger halten oder sind Rock Shox  ausreichend..


Zu RS Buchsen kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen... 

Fox Original Buchsen halten bei mir im Spectral seit schon 1,5 Jahren. 

Huber Buchsen hab ich in meinem Aurum ca nen halbes Jahr drin, halten dort allerdings bereits jetzt schon länger als Fox. Allerdings frisst das Aurum auch ziemlich die Buchsen. Ob die Huber jetzt besser gleiten keine Ahnung... Hab meinen neuen Marzocchi Dämpfer dort aber auch direkt mit denen ausgestattet..


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. Dezember 2015)

Huber zahlste halt einmal gefühlt etwas mehr, danach sind folgend aber weniger Kosten da, da man eben nur die innere Buchse (gleitlager?) tauschen muss und nicht die kompletten äußeren Hülsen und auch alles einzeln bekommt


----------



## volker_holthaus (18. Dezember 2015)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 (hoffe, dass sich das hier unter all den ALs wohlfühlt ;-) )

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BycFRqjRgvDDVDRhbzk0UmRnMWc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## crossy-pietro (18. Dezember 2015)

Zu "Abwechslung" mal wieder was für die Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (5. Januar 2016)

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Pott

Winterpause ist Schnee von Gestern!


----------



## ToppaHarley (5. Januar 2016)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Sonnige Grüße aus dem Pott
> 
> Winterpause ist Schnee von Gestern!


Datt gute Pott! 
Schön auffe Phoenix Asche!


----------



## maniac66 (5. Januar 2016)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Datt gute Pott!
> Schön auffe Phoenix Asche!


Hömma datt kennse woll...? Wat is denn ma mit biken Spottsfreund...?


----------



## ToppaHarley (5. Januar 2016)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Hömma datt kennse woll...? Wat is denn ma mit biken Spottsfreund...?


Na sia! 

Im Moment wird sich aba leider geziert... Der Schlamm tut nerven. 
Aber können wir gerne mal machen die Tage! 

Warte aktuell auf meine neuen Laufräder. Wird nen breiterer 2016er DT Swiss E1900 Spline, auch wenn mir die serienmäßigen M1900 perfekte Dienste geleistet haben bisher


----------



## maniac66 (5. Januar 2016)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Na sia!
> 
> Im Moment wird sich aba leider geziert... Der Schlamm tut nerven.
> Aber können wir gerne mal machen die Tage!
> ...


Sachse einfach Bescheid, ich hab die Woche keine Schicht. Würd mir freuen


----------



## DerekGo (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin nun den ganzen Thread mit Interesse durchgegangen. Warum? Weil ich mir ein 2016er Spectral AL 8.0 Stealth in der Größe L bestellt habe. Größe 1,85m; SL 89cm. Ich habe hier einige Bilder der Bikes gesehen, bei denen die Sattelstütze ziemlich lang herausschaut und der Sattel etwas überhöht eingestellt ist. Rein optisch finde ich es recht gewöhnungsbedürftig. Im Moment fahre ich noch ein 2016er Radon Slide 150 10.0 HD. Dort schaut RS Reverb bei weitem nicht so weit heraus.


----------



## DerekGo (10. Januar 2016)

@sunchild Hallo, wie bist Du mit dem Carbonrahmen zufrieden? Mit welcher Rahmengröße fährst Du umher? Ich überlege, ob ich nächste Woche meine Bestellung ändere und das Carbonrahmenmodell wähle. Wäre für mich dann nach Jahren des Fahrens auf Alurahmen eine Premiere. Würde dann das Bike (CF) auch dieses Jahr gern dann am Gardasee weiter testen wollen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> @sunchild Hallo, wie bist Du mit dem Carbonrahmen zufrieden? Mit welcher Rahmengröße fährst Du umher? Ich überlege, ob ich nächste Woche meine Bestellung ändere und das Carbonrahmenmodell wähle. Wäre für mich dann nach Jahren des Fahrens auf Alurahmen eine Premiere. Würde dann das Bike (CF) auch dieses Jahr gern dann am Gardasee weiter testen wollen.



Ich denke, wenn du deine Fragen in den entsprechenden Threads stellst anstatt in einer Galerie, dann wird dir sicherlich schneller geholfen.


----------



## Cubie (16. Januar 2016)

Heutige Wintertour mit meinem Specki


----------



## DerekGo (22. Januar 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (23. Januar 2016)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Zuerst sind die Shimano Teile verschwunden und jetzt hat sich auch endlich das letzte Fox Teil verabschiedet
> Da der neue Dämpfer aus einem Spectral EX 7.0 stammt, funktioniert er auch wunderbar



Kannst du die feinen unterschiede der beiden dämpfer fox float und Rock shox RT3 debon air beschreiben? Bei wieviel gewicht fahrfertig!


----------



## maniac66 (23. Januar 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> Kannst du die feinen unterschiede der beiden dämpfer fox float und Rock shox RT3 debon air beschreiben? Bei wieviel gewicht fahrfertig!


Der Unterschied ist für mich nicht fein, sondern recht groß gewesen! Der original verbaute Fox war zwar recht sensibel, vermittelte mir aber viel zu wenig Feedback und rauschte bei zügiger Fahrweise nur so durch den Federweg. Trotz diverser Tuningmaßnahmen (Vorsprung Corset, Volumen Spacer, etc) war ich nie wirklich zufrieden mit Fox. Ich stehe halt auf Rock Shox 
MIt dem aktuellen RS Fahrwerk (Pike RCT3 und Monarch RT3 Debon Air) bin ich endlich rund um zufrieden 
PS. Fahrbereit bringe ich 90 kg auf die Waage.


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Januar 2016)

Nachschub vom Ettelsberg!!


----------



## maniac66 (24. Januar 2016)

Da ist ja ordentlich was runter gekommen! Hat bestimmt Bock gemacht durch den Schnee zu pflügen 

Winterpause ist Schnee von Gestern!


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Januar 2016)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Da ist ja ordentlich was runter gekommen! Hat bestimmt Bock gemacht durch den Schnee zu pflügen
> 
> Winterpause ist Schnee von Gestern!



Bock gemacht hats auf jeden Fall!!
Allerdings war nicht sooo viel mit fahren. Durch den Regen die Vornacht war der Schnee sowas von pampig. Man ist nur weggerutscht und nicht voran gekommen. War also eher eine Radwanderung


----------



## jmertgen (24. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> ...


I-Spec ab Werk...oder selbst umgerüstet? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerekGo (24. Januar 2016)

jmertgen schrieb:


> I-Spec ab Werk...oder selbst umgerüstet?


 
Ab Werk!


----------



## firstmanonbike (30. Januar 2016)

Kein Schnee und keine Sonne...
Trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## ravenride (31. Januar 2016)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich bringe fahrfertig 90 kg auf's Bike und komme damit gut klar.


Kaum zu glauben, dass du mit 90 kg gewicht mit dem dämpfer in L tune optimal zufrieden bist! Glückwunsch, weil du endlich den richtigen dämpfer gefunden hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (31. Januar 2016)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das ist leider das Setup, welches wohl bei etwas schwereren Fahren Probleme bereitet in Bezug auf durchrauschen etc.
> Lasse das ggf.beim nächsten Service umshimmen.



Das tuning bei sram soll 170 euro kosten, nicht gerade wenig!

Ich kann den monarch rt3 debon air in M/M tune bei ca. 76 kg fahrfertig nicht empfehlen. Bei 120 PSI, komme ich auf über 40% SAG (22mm). Zugstufe  ist auf null bzw. 1 klick aktiviert. Die druckstufe bzw. das ganze federungsverhalten fühlt sich immer noch zu progressiv an.

Seltsam ist, wenn canyon ein L/L tune selbst verbaut, dass sie dann ein M/M tune empfehlen! Alles etwas unbefriedigend, wenn man online ein bike kauft und nicht das passende dämpfer tune bekommt!


----------



## ravenride (31. Januar 2016)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Heute noch etwas im Wald gespielt  Anhang anzeigen 418338Anhang anzeigen 418340
> Schönen Sonntag noch!


Die neuen aufkleber machen was her, vor allem an der gabel. Nur das ROT im ROCK shox logo würde ich durch schwarz ersetzen – mit einem zweifarbigen logoaufkleber.


----------



## maniac66 (31. Januar 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben, dass du mit 90 kg gewicht mit dem dämpfer in L tune optimal zufrieden bist! Glückwunsch, weil du endlich den richtigen dämpfer gefunden hast.


Für mich passt er gut. Ich habe ihn nur noch mit 3 Bottomless Ringen abgestimmt und fahre ihn MIT 240 PSI 

Winterpause ist Schnee von Gestern!


----------



## Deleted 215962 (1. Februar 2016)

Al 7.0


Tapatalk


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Februar 2016)

ravenride schrieb:


> Das tuning bei sram soll 170 euro kosten, nicht gerade wenig!
> 
> Ich kann den monarch rt3 debon air in M/M tune bei ca. 76 kg fahrfertig nicht empfehlen. Bei 120 PSI, komme ich auf über 40% SAG (22mm). Zugstufe  ist auf null bzw. 1 klick aktiviert. Die druckstufe bzw. das ganze federungsverhalten fühlt sich immer noch zu progressiv an.
> 
> Seltsam ist, wenn canyon ein L/L tune selbst verbaut, dass sie dann ein M/M tune empfehlen! Alles etwas unbefriedigend, wenn man online ein bike kauft und nicht das passende dämpfer tune bekommt!



Ich habe beim Werkssetup knapp 300psi drin bei 25% SAG stehend gemessen.
Warum du versuchst mit 120psi zurechtzukommen ist mir ein Rätsel.
Hau mal 250psi rein, dann kommst du bestimmt besser klar.
Der darf ja max 350psi!


----------



## kommaklar (8. Februar 2016)

*Galerie-Nachschub...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornokarl (6. März 2016)

Servus Leute,
ich klink mich mal ein!

Hier mein neues Spectral cf 9.0 EX mit den ersten Updates ...


----------



## maniac66 (6. März 2016)

Dann hier mal etwas Kontrast zu dem Stealth Look  





Winterpause ist Schnee von Gestern!


----------



## eLLWeeBee (6. März 2016)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> ich klink mich mal ein!
> 
> Hier mein neues Spectral cf 9.0 EX mit den ersten Updates ... Anhang anzeigen 469961



Hab die gleiche Reifenkombi an meinem CF 9.0. 
die Folie hinter dem kettenblatt muss noch ab.


----------



## Terence_iLL (6. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,

hier mein Spectral 8.0 M 2015


----------



## sunchild (6. März 2016)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> ich klink mich mal ein!
> 
> Hier mein neues Spectral cf 9.0 EX mit den ersten Updates ... Anhang anzeigen 469961


Sieht sehr schickt aus. Was hast du für ein Lenker dran, ist das 35 mm Klemmung?


----------



## Pornokarl (7. März 2016)

Der Lenker ist der originale von Canyon in Carbon und 31,8 mm in Verbindung mit nem RF Atlas Vorbau!


----------



## sunchild (7. März 2016)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist der originale von Canyon in Carbon und 31,8 mm in Verbindung mit nem RF Atlas Vorbau!


in der Beschreibung und den Test habe ich immer den Renthal Fatbar Carbon bei der EX Version gesehen.
Wie z.B. hier im Test http://enduro-mtb.com/teaser-ausgabe-016-im-test-canyon-spectral-cf-9-0-ex/


----------



## Pornokarl (7. März 2016)

Ist das 2015er! am aktuellen sind Canyon Lenker (Carbon) und Vorbau dran


----------



## Sleyver (13. März 2016)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> ich klink mich mal ein!
> 
> Hier mein neues Spectral cf 9.0 EX mit den ersten Updates ... Anhang anzeigen 469961


Da hast du dich aber bissle verirrt im AL Thread.


----------



## haga67 (13. März 2016)

Hast recht.
Der Tread sollt schleunigst in Spectral Galerie umbenannt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (13. März 2016)




----------



## TomT87 (15. März 2016)

haga67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472561


Das ist doch im Vinschgau, oder? Liegt ja noch recht viel Schnee...wollte im April mal runter fahren und das Strive testen


----------



## haga67 (15. März 2016)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Das ist doch im Vinschgau, oder? Liegt ja noch recht viel Schnee...wollte im April mal runter fahren und das Strive testen


Gut erkannt 
Aber keine Sorge - das ist schon ein paar Tage her


----------



## maniac66 (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## maniac66 (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## merida-fahrer (7. Mai 2016)




----------



## kommaklar (7. Mai 2016)

merida-fahrer schrieb:


>


Geyer?  Kenn ich!


----------



## mtO (7. Mai 2016)

So steht es jetzt mit dem neuen Cockpit erst einmal fertig da. Nur der neue SQLAB Sattel ist noch nicht dran auf dem Foto


----------



## Michelberger74 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo in die Gemeinde!
Habe mir das spec 7 al ex bestellt in Rot und Größe L...
Das Warten nervt! Daher die Frage, ob hier jemand ein paar Bilder seines EX in L posten könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nivekx (17. Mai 2016)

flascher Thread <<<-- löschen


----------



## Michelberger74 (24. Mai 2016)

So... meins ist jetzt auch da!!!
Speci al 7.0 ex in Größe L...


----------



## Flaminski (24. Mai 2016)

Michelberger74 schrieb:


> So... meins ist jetzt auch da!!!
> Speci al 7.0 ex in Größe L...


Sieht sehr schick aus! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber das rot gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## maniac66 (25. Mai 2016)




----------



## varadero (25. Mai 2016)

Weiß kann ich auch! 
Letzte Woche am Vojak im Ucka Nationalpark:


----------



## Michelberger74 (25. Mai 2016)

Einfach schick der Hobel!
Und fährt sich Bombe! Hatte ursprünglich mit einem Scott genius geliebäugelt... was sich auch super fuhr auf der Probefahrt! Aber 1x11 und das komplette Paket zu diesem Preis...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelberger74 (27. Mai 2016)

Nach dem ersten Ausritt...


----------



## MeisterShredder (2. Juni 2016)

Meine Freundin möchte ihr Bike auch mal gepostet haben...
Bitte sehr


----------



## Ohhsaft (5. Juni 2016)

Frisch eingetroffen!


----------



## Manu84 (25. Juni 2016)

Frisch aus der Verpackung   





Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nivekx (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## Kamac (6. Juli 2016)

Kamac schrieb:


> my new Spectral AL 5.0 (XL)


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (10. Juli 2016)

Hier 'mal ein 29er mit 66,5 Grad Lenkwinkel, 140mm Federweg vorne, 1630mm Radstand, 12,2 kg (ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter) mit 2,35er Hans Dampf und Nobby Nic. Steuersatz ist von Works Components mit effektiv -1,5 Grad reduziertem Lenkwinkel (der allerdings nicht ohne Modifikation gepasst hat).

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Andreas84 (24. Juli 2016)

Hier stand blödsinn


----------



## Walter08 (30. Juli 2016)

Hab nun ein AL 8.0 gebraucht gekauft, leider sind einige Kratzer im Rahmen. Hat die schon jemand ansehnlich wegbekommen, also nicht mal eben mit einem Edding übergemalt?


----------



## Michelberger74 (30. Juli 2016)

Welche Farbe hat denn das gute Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (30. Juli 2016)

Michelberger74 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat denn das gute Stück?



stealth (also dieses matt-schwarz von Canyon)


----------



## Catweazle81 (31. Juli 2016)

@Walter08 Wenn es sich um einen schwarz anodisierten Rahmen handelt, kann ich Dir von Revell Modellbaulack empfehlen (z. B. hier), diesen in schwarz matt Ausführung. Je nach Größe des Schadens mit einem Pinsel oder Schwamm aufgetragen wirkt dieser Wunder.


----------



## Walter08 (31. Juli 2016)

Danke @Catweazle81:
Ich habe sogar noch eine Dose Revell-Lack im Keller. Dies ist auch schwarz matt, allerdings steht da keine RAL-Nummer drauf, sondern nur eine 8. Könnte aber die gleiche Farbe sein, zumal die neue Bezeichnung 32108 ebenfalls mit der 8 endet, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Catweazle81 (31. Juli 2016)

Wenn es schwarz matt ist, ist es gut. Mach keine Raketenwissenschaft draus


----------



## RK85 (21. August 2016)

Gestern ne schöne Brocken runde gedreht mit super Trails runter.













Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## danie-dani (27. August 2016)




----------



## denis0082 (29. August 2016)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Danke @Catweazle81:
> Ich habe sogar noch eine Dose Revell-Lack im Keller. Dies ist auch schwarz matt, allerdings steht da keine RAL-Nummer drauf, sondern nur eine 8. Könnte aber die gleiche Farbe sein, zumal die neue Bezeichnung 32108 ebenfalls mit der 8 endet, oder liege ich da falsch?


Ich hab mir den hier gekauft, da ich mir davon gleichzeitig eine Schutzwirkung erhoffe: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00I5PE1FM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ist aber ziemlich dickflüssig. Die stelle die ich mit unverdünntem Lack am Lenker ausgebessert hab ist leicht erhoben und stich bei Lichteinfall etwas hervor. Mit verdünntem Lack am Rahmen in zwei Schichten aufgetragen ist das Ergebnis aber nahezu unsichtbar.


----------



## Walter08 (29. August 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den hier gekauft, da ich mir davon gleichzeitig eine Schutzwirkung erhoffe: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00I5PE1FM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Ist aber ziemlich dickflüssig. Die stelle die ich mit unverdünntem Lack am Lenker ausgebessert hab ist leicht erhoben und stich bei Lichteinfall etwas hervor. Mit verdünntem Lack am Rahmen in zwei Schichten aufgetragen ist das Ergebnis aber nahezu unsichtbar.



Kannst du bitte mal Fotos davon einstellen?
Mit dem Revell-Lack bin ich nicht glücklich, da das schwarz-matt auf dem Rahmen eher glänzend als matt hervorgeht.


----------



## maniac66 (24. Oktober 2016)

Falls jemand auf der Suche ist, oder jemanden kennt der einen flammneuen 29" Spectral AL Rahmen in Größe L sucht, ich hätte da einen abzugeben  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/852496-canyon-spectral-al-29-grosse-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (26. November 2016)

Bodenfrost und Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (26. November 2016)




----------



## braumanich (27. November 2016)




----------



## Walter08 (27. November 2016)

Hallo braumanich,
kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie groß bist du? Der Sattel sieht verdammt hoch gegenüber der Lenkerhöhe aus. Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## braumanich (27. November 2016)

Bin 194 bei 96 Schrittlänge.Rahmen ist XL.


----------



## schnubbi88 (30. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo ihr glücklichen Spectral-Fahrer  . Ich sabbere dem 29er nun schon eine ganze Weile hinterher und Frage mich mit meinen 180 cm Körpergröße und 85 cm Schrittlänge, ob Rahmengröße M oder L die richtige ist. Bisher fahre ich ein 29er Hardtail mit 602 mm Oberrohrlänge, 70 mm Vorbau und 720 mm Lenker und sitze darauf ziemlich neutral.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir mit euren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen könntet  !


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (12. Januar 2017)

Ich empfehle Dir L , bei Bedarf auch mit kürzerem Vorbau als 60mm. Passen tut aber auch M.


----------



## Pixelsign (13. Januar 2017)

@Sonnenstern28 darf ich fragen welche Maße du hast? Bei deinem M Spectral (Blau/Schwarz in Kombination mit dem Orange Farbton der Gabel Decals und des Kashima Coatings sieht echt sehr lecker aus) ist die Sattelstütze ja auch recht weit ausgezogen.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (19. Januar 2017)

habe bis auf den cm Deine Maße und liege damit zwischen M und L. Ersteres ist OK, aber nur mit verlängertem Radstand (Steuersatz, Gabel)laufruhig genug. Letzteres mit kürzerem Vorbau bedarf keine größeren Umbauten.


----------



## ostseeracer (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## carasc (23. Januar 2017)

derzeit mit flat pedalen aber naja. Da bekommt man wenigstens keine kalten Füße.


----------



## jackson28 (19. Mai 2017)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 523195



nice. Welche Reifen sind das genau?


----------



## adsiebenaz (19. Mai 2017)

Zwar nicht meins aber äh, ja, ihr wisst was ich meine 






Und hier meine Kiste.
Geändert wurden Lenker, LRS, sattel, stütze, tubeless und nen paar Titan Schrauben.
Bin so auf knapp über 12 Kilo, rennt wie die Sau das Teil.


----------



## All_mtn (19. Mai 2017)

A


adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Zwar nicht meins aber äh, ja, ihr wisst was ich meine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Bild 1, die Umbauten kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen  Aber wers mag...

Bild 2 sehr schön


----------



## flo28 (5. August 2017)

Guten Tag ! 
Was haltet ihr vom Race Face altlas (Farbe Kash money) soll wohl der kashima Beschichtung am ähnlichsten sein !
Was meint ihr montieren ?  oder schwarz lassen (sixpack millenium stealth black)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (5. August 2017)

Moinsen,passt gut zum Bike!!! Würde ich montieren


----------

